# Uhmac - 2007



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

*Ugly Home-Made Avatar Contest*
** &#233;dition 2007 **​ 
La comp&#233;tition est ouverte.
N'importe qui peut se pr&#233;senter, vote ici jusqu'&#224; fin juin.

Je remet mon titre 2006 en jeu avec l'avatar home-made et sacr&#233;ment moche ci-contre, intitul&#233; "A new ponk is risin'"

Sont inscrits d'office :

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien

* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"

* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"

* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"

* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head

* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"

* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop

* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud

Et bien d'autres, s&#251;rement...

Inscrivez-vous !
Inscrivez-les !​ 
*Et que le plus moche gagne !!!*​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2007)

*Je constate avec bonheur*
que mon nom ne figure pas dans la liste ci-dessus.

Preuve, s'il en &#233;tait besoin, du bon go&#251;t &#233;vident de mon avatar, exquis entre tous, touchant au sublime, exhaltant le sens de l'id&#233;al et de l'excellence.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Sinon, si tu estimes que ton avatar est plus laid que le mien, tu peux toujours t'inscrire...

Le vote des macgéens et macgéenes déterminera qui de nous tous est le plus laid.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2007)

J'inscrit l'Amoque ! 

  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin'
* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)

Pour l'instant, 0 voix - je n'ai pas encore vot&#233; pour moi.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2007)

Bon, je vote pour moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

Bah moi ça m'intéresse, mais faut que je me fasse un ugly home made avatar...
Remarquez, j'ai qu'à prendre un des gribouillis infâmes de Tirhum.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah moi ça m'intéresse, mais faut que je me fasse un ugly home made avatar...
> Remarquez, j'ai qu'à prendre un des gribouillis infâmes de Tirhum.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

On peut chang&#233; d'avatar d'ici juin, le temps que je dessine une autruche de la main gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Les candidatures, comme les votes, sont ouvertes jusqu'au 30 juin.
On peut même changer en cours de route.
Le seul principe est que l'avatar soit moche et le plus home-made possible.

Allez, je vote pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Mon avatar est _home-made_, mais ce n'est *pas* une gommette. Le premier qui en doute aura du mal &#224; s'asseoir sur sa gommette pendant quelques temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mon avatar est _home-made_, mais ce n'est *pas* une gommette. Le premier qui en doute aura du mal &#224; s'asseoir sur sa gommette pendant quelques temps.


Ouais, je confirme, c'est pas une gommette.
Je sais plus trop, Doc m'a expliqu&#233; une fois, c'est la photo d'une gonzesse qui s'appelle G&#233;n&#233;sisse ou un truc comme &#231;a, qu'il aurait rencontr&#233; sur wikip&#233;dia, une histoire pas bien claire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je confirme, c'est pas une gommette.
> Je sais plus trop, Doc m'a expliqué une fois, c'est la photo d'une gonzesse qui s'appelle Génésisse ou un truc comme ça, qu'il aurait rencontré sur wikipédia, une histoire pas bien claire...


Némésis, abruti !


----------



## joanes (10 Mai 2007)

Le karma quoi :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je confirme, c'est pas une gommette.
> Je sais plus trop, Doc m'a expliqué une fois, c'est la photo d'une gonzesse qui s'appelle Génésisse ou un truc comme ça, qu'il aurait rencontré sur wikipédia, une histoire pas bien claire...




tu confonds, genezisse, c'est un groupe de beuargl anglaise, avec un batteur victime d'un succés immérité dedans...

Mais bon, je m'inscris, et je prépare mon avatarre...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * PonkHead - A new ponk is risin'
> * jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
> * Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
> ...


Ah ben tiens, c'est une bonne id&#233;e. Je remets ma t&#234;te de prout. 





edit : ah oui mais non, il est pas home made. Bon c'est pas grave, je vais faire une photo : Je suis certain de gagner.


----------



## rezba (10 Mai 2007)

Si tu suivais mes cours, esp&#232;ce de cancre, tu saurais faire la diff&#233;rence entre l'art moderne et l'art contemporain.


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2007)

un recadrage d'une image, c'est homemade?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> un recadrage d'une image, c'est homemade?


Aucune de tes images n'est assez moche pour t'assurer la victoire.  En revanche, rezba a un go&#251;t s&#251;r qui le place d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; sur le podium.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mai 2007)

Tiens, Rezba est l&#224;? J'ai pourtant cru qu'il avait &#233;t&#233; pendu suite aux r&#233;sultats de dimanche dernier?


----------



## rezba (10 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En revanche, rezba a un go&#251;t s&#251;r qui le place d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; sur le podium.


Et je le revendique. Mes peintres pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement les derniers des classements faits par les fran&#231;ais. 
Ceci dit, vous avez raison de vous entrainer, il va devenir de tr&#232;s bon ton de savoir dire &#244; combien tout &#231;a n'est que de la merde. 




PS pour le traitre &#233;talon : je n'ai pas besoin de corde pour bander.


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2007)

Oups, je me suis trompé de porte


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2007)

Il est home-made l'avatar de Grug aussi, nan? 
Faudrait p'tet l'inscrire...

Ah pis ya JPTK et Patoch aussi! 

Ponk, la liste, la liste, là, merde!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah pis ya JPTK et Patoch aussi!




*JPTK c'est diff&#233;rent*
Son avatar irrite et insupporte 

Son observation prolong&#233;e est d&#233;conseill&#233;e aux &#233;pyleptiques.



 
:rateau:


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Oups, je me suis trompé de porte



Oui, tu as poussé la porte du Bar, là.


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2007)

perso, j'me suis pris un petit avatar nouveau-riche-de-mauvais-go&#251;t :style:
je sais pas si il va tenir 5 ans, mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

PonkDead a dit:


> * rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"


 


rezba a dit:


> Si tu suivais mes cours, espèce de cancre, tu saurais faire la différence entre l'art moderne et l'art contemporain.


Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
hé hé hé.


rezba a dit:


> Ceci dit, vous avez raison de vous entrainer, il va devenir de très bon ton de savoir dire ô combien tout ça n'est que de la merde.


Je m'entraîne en effet, non sans un certain opportunisme niais, à conchier l'art qui n'est qu'un pou dans la blonde chevelure du travail méritant !

Mais, cela dit, même avant, quand j'étais une feignasse de gôche, je le trouvais déjà un peu moche ton avatar - mais à l'époque, fou que j'étais, je pensais n'avoir peut-être pas le bagagge culturel nécessaire à sa pleine compréhension et que, peut-être aussi, son petit format en tant qu'avatar ne lui rendait pas vraiment justice.
Surtout, je pensais que mon goût personnel, n'avait pas forcément vocation à être universel.

Ah là là ! Quel idiot !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* la(n)guille


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

eh! J'aimerais bien participer aussi!  

Mais je sais rien faire avec mon ordi! J'ai donc en fait toutes les chances de gagner cette année! Héhé. Je vais me dessiner. À moi la coupe! On reçoit une coupe au moins, à coté de notre avatar super moche? Hein dites?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et je le revendique. Mes peintres préférés sont généralement les derniers des classements faits par les français.




Mince, et moi qui croyais que ton avatar était un gros plan d'une inclusion d'or dans une strate de quartz  ch'suis déçu déçu, là


----------



## matthieu2278 (11 Mai 2007)

Pareil pour moi... Je m'inscrit... 

D'ici fin juin je vais pouvoir faire un truc archimoche...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* la(n)guille
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* Ax6


----------



## Ax6 (11 Mai 2007)

Allez, jme lance :rateau:

PS : Laissez moi quelques jours, le temps de retourner mes vieilleries en qu&#234;tes de l'avatar supr&#234;me

Au fait : une fois gagner, on est oblig&#233; d'le garder 1 an l'avatar "too Moch" ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Le vainqueur n'a aucune obligation - mais la fierté d'avoir gagné peut l'entraîner à on ne sait quelle démeusure...

Perso, une fois le 30 juin passé, je remet le joli avatar mal rasé que m'avais dessiné tirhum parce qu'il me semble sentir comme un léger parfum de moquerie autour de moi depuis que je me suis remis au "home-made"...
Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le vainqueur n'a aucune obligation - mais la fierté d'avoir gagné peut l'entraîner à on ne sait quelle démeusure...
> 
> Perso, une fois le 30 juin passé, je remet le joli avatar mal rasé que m'avais dessiné tirhum parce qu'il me semble sentir comme un léger parfum de moquerie autour de moi depuis que je me suis remis au "home-made"...
> Me trompe-je ?



ah, c'est ça cette odeur qui traine au bar?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Aurélie86 a dit:


> PonkHead y sent le fennec


Ah ben merci...

Tiens, je n'aurais pas déjà voté pour moi, tu peux être sûre que je n'aurais pas voté pour toi !


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ben merci...
> 
> Tiens, je n'aurais pas d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233; pour moi, tu peux &#234;tre s&#251;re que je n'aurais pas vot&#233; pour toi !



oh zut alors! Mais en fait je parlais de cette odeur de rose fraichement arros&#233;e par la ros&#233;e fraiche du matin frais!  Caresser le fennec dans le sens du poil, sinon il mord

ah oui, merci de ne pas me rendre encore plus jeune donc b&#234;te que je ne le suis!


----------



## Ax6 (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ben merci...
> 
> Tiens, je n'aurais pas déjà voté pour moi, tu peux être sûre que je n'aurais pas voté pour toi !


 

Et comme un con je cherché après ce post que j'ai cru avoir sauté (d'ailleurs elle sort d'où Aurelie86)

Par contre je sens rien moi, en même temps j'ai pas allumer mes enceintes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> On peut changé d'avatar d'ici juin, le temps que je dessine une autruche de la main gauche ?



Odré, laisse donc ta photo, tu peux gagner...   

Tiens puisqu'il passe par ici, j'inscrirais bien PascalSeptanteSept moi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Odré, laisse donc ta photo, tu peux gagner...



 Il est très beau !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqué)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* la(n)guille
* Matthieu2278
* Aurélie85
* Ax6
* odré


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

Puisque c'est comme &#231;a, je me venge ! Inscrit moi donc de suite la cucurbitac&#233;e anonyme. Ah, oui, au fait, bien que dans le domaine ou nous &#339;uvrons, il soit largement avantag&#233;, tu peux mettre aussi Bobby "la pustule" Nountchack, il aurait d'ailleurs du l'&#234;tre de plein droit !


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2007)

Et moi je peux jouer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* bobbynountchack (inscrit &#233;galement par Pascal77)
* starmac
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* la(n)guille
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* Ax6
* odr&#233;
* st&#233;phaaanie


----------



## joanes (11 Mai 2007)

Usse et gard à l'enthousiasme débordant de mes camarades je crois que je vais m'inscrire tambien.  


Greffier !! Veuillez prendre ma déposition mon inscription, svp


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2007)

On vote comment ?

Et y sont où les sondages ?


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Mai 2007)

Je suis inscrite moi biensûr.
 
Bon là, je suis pas sur mon ibouque mais sur un truc bien plus moderne : je trouve pas l'application pour faire des dessins très très moches.
C'est mal barré.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

On vote ici, ou par MP - à priori un vote par personne, mais je ne reparcourerais pas tout le fil pour voir si untel n'a pas déjà voté il y a dix pages...

Sinon, stéphaaanie, je ne sais pas sur quoi tu es, mais tu n'as pas un truc genre paint (oui, oui, paint est un vilain truc de microsoft, mais c'est là-dessus que je fais mes avatars moches, au boulot, pour me détendre entre deux réunions à la con)
Paint pour l'avatar moche, c'est le top !


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Paint pour l'avatar moche, c'est le top !



Ah oui tiens, j'&#233;tais en train de chercher sur mon iBouc, aussi, et j'ai rien trouv&#233;. Vive les p&#233;c&#233; du boulot, hein quand on dit que windose c'est nul, ben on a tort.

Sinon, @ Steph : sur ton _truc bien plus moderne_, j'crois qu'y'a une version d'essai de photoshop. Je sais, j'ai une super bonne vue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2007)

Je m'insurge!!

Pascal77 le fourbe m'a inscrit alors que mon avatar n'est pas Home-made, ni ugly, ni rien! 

...
Bon, j'ai réparé l'erreur. 

Je présente ma candidature :
* Bobby - "hors-cadre c'est plus facile" - Nountchak


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* bobby "hors cadre c'est plus facile" nountchack 
* starmac
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* la(n)guille
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* Ax6
* odr&#233;
* st&#233;phaaanie


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"





Ca, il ne risque pas d'avoir d'avatar, il l'a enlevé avant de se faire bannir, pour passer inaperçu... 
Mais manque de chance, il est reconnaissable avec ses bouboules rouges en dessous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mai 2007)

> * PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)



Merci ma kouillette! :love: :love: 

Mais alors j'inscris Lepurfilsdelasagesse...
Son avatar est home-made et c'est mon Dupond qui m'a fait cligoter le truc jaune derrière ma tête...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2007)

Je peux inscrire julrou aussi ?

A mon sens, il n'aura même pas besoin de changer son avatar actuel pour figurer au moins sur le podium.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je peux inscrire julrou aussi ?
> 
> A mon sens, il n'aura même pas besoin de changer son avatar actuel pour figurer au moins sur le podium.





Hop Hop Hop, il n'est pas moche mon avatar. Il est même particulièrement beau. 

Comme moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

PonkBed a dit:


> * Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15


Trop tard...

Tu n'as qu'à pas voter pour toi, comme ça ce ne sera pas toi le plus moche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mai 2007)

Hep hep hep!... Ah, mais c'est que mon avatar à moi, il est beau...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hep hep hep!... Ah, mais c'est que mon avatar à moi, il est beau...


Oui oui.


...
Pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

MATOCHPAL a dit:


> Hep hep hep!... Ah, mais c'est que mon avatar à moi, il est beau...


Ouais, ouais, c'est ce qu'ils disent tous.
Mais c'est trop tard, t'es fiché, dans la liste...


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2007)

c'est vrai que vous etes tous moches


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est vrai que vous etes tous moches


C'est vrai qu't'es beau, toi aussi !....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Hé tirhum !?!

T'as un truc, là, sur la joue...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé tirhum !?!
> 
> T'as un truc, là, sur la joue...



un morceau de pomme de terre ??  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Mai 2007)

Yalllaaaahhhyhhh!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Hou qu'il est vilain !!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hou qu'il est vilain !!!!!



c'est vraiment l'hopital qui se fout de la clinique...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* bobby "hors cadre c'est plus facile" nountchack 
* starmac
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* Ax6
* odr&#233;
* st&#233;phaaanie

Je constate avec joie que vous avez les tripes de vous coller des avatars laids comme de vieux boudins.
Continuez !!!


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2007)

je suis pas l&#224;.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Yalllaaaahhhyhhh!



*Encore bien trop beau*
et par trop ressemblant !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est vrai que vous etes tous moches




*Oui mais aimes-tu les rats*
tatouille ?






:bebe:


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Oui mais aimes-tu les rats*
> tatouille ?
> 
> :bebe:



 c'est rare mais celle-ci est exquise


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2007)

Justement, je me disais ces temps-ci : "faudrait que t'ailles dans un musée, un de ces jours, depuis le temps" Mais là, franchement, est-ce bien la peine alors que s'ouvre devant mes yeux ébaubis une galerie des horreurs erreurs laideurs  merveilles.  

Je me sens bien incapable de me mêler à ce combat de titans, mais spectateur, là j'assume, c'est du nanan. Ceci dit je ferais pas bookmaker sur ce coup, on risque les ex-aequo en masse : quand tant et tant  tamponnent le plancher talonnent le plafond, comment trier, comment séparer Charybde de Scylla, Roux de Combaluzier, minable d'abominable, Jacob de Delafon, le fond du fond et le fond du fond ?

Il faudrait un génie, reste plus qu'à espérer que la collectivité des traîneurs de savates du bar, par les miracles de la symbiose, et bien qu'individuellement le génie leur soit aussi inconnu qu'à moi le don du dessin, la collectivité, disais-je tel un gelstat sorti des rêves de Sturgeon, dans une illumination stellaire puisse dire : "c'est lui, c'est lui, c'est lui, c'est laid, c'est vraiment laid, c'est vraiment très laid, c'est vraiment le plus laid".

Mais j'en doute 
C'est encore plus compliqué que de plébisciter un modo (ne parlons pas des admins, c'est mackie qui s'en occupe )

Ceci dit, ce n'est là que radotages de vieux gâteux, il ne faut pas désespérer de l'avenir. En tous cas, je sens qu'on va en voir non seulement des vertes et des pas mûres (pas comme moi)  mais même des blettes et des ratures. Allez-y, j'en salive d'avance tout en me pourléchant encore de qui nous a déjà été offert par la providence, enfin si c'est encore comme ça qu'il faut l'appeler dans ce cas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour l'avatar de LucG, parce qu'il le vaut bien


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

OK, ça m'a pas pris trop de temps, mais quand même, j'aime bien les concours.


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vote pour l'avatar de LucG, parce qu'il le vaut bien



Moi pareil, parce que :
1- j'adore copier
2- vu vite fait et de mémoire, ça fait un bout de temps qu'il l'a
3- ça veut dire que c'est pas un avatar fait exprès pour gagner
4- que donc il mérte qu'on l'aide
5- j'ai pas le temps de scroller rien que pour contempler des horreurs


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vote pour l'avatar de LucG, parce qu'il le vaut bien



Ah non, je ne suis candidat à rien, moi  sans compter que mon avatar n'est pas home-made et que le trouver laid, c'est renier Méliès, on en a plumé(es) pour moins que ça


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ah non, je ne suis candidat &#224; rien, moi  sans compter que mon avatar n'est pas home-made et que le trouver laid, c'est renier M&#233;li&#232;s, on en a plum&#233;(es) pour moins que &#231;a



*Rienafout' t'as post&#233; ici tu participes !!!!
  
*


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> 2- vu vite fait et de m&#233;moire, &#231;a fait un bout de temps qu'il l'a


&#192; vrai dire, je n'en ai jamais eu d'autre  Longtemps j'ai v&#233;cu sans avatar. Parfois, &#224; peine connect&#233; sur le bar, on me sautait sur le r&#226;ble pour qu'enfin je m'habille. Le jour o&#249; certains ont voulu m'en trouver un, j'ai compris qu'il &#233;tait temps que je m'agite si je voulais &#233;viter&#8230; ce &#224; quoi on a droit dans ce fil 



monoeil a dit:


> 5- j'ai pas le temps de scroller rien que pour contempler des horreurs


&#199;a, c'est une r&#233;flexion enfantine. Le sage apprend de toutes choses*, m&#234;me les plus horribles &#233;tranges** et l&#224; on est servi 

*Connais toi toi-m&#234;me, qu'il disait, l'autre
** C'est bien ce que je disais : connais-toi toi-m&#234;me, y a qu'&#224; se regarder dans la glace pour comprendre que j'&#233;nonce des &#233;vidences


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4263228 a dit:
			
		

> *Rienafout' t'as post&#233; ici tu participes !!!!
> 
> *



Que dalle, je n'ai que participe pass&#233; pas participe pr&#233;sent. Et d'ailleurs je ne me suis pas fait moi-m&#234;me (c'est pas comme Dieu qui aurait mieux fait de rester couch&#233; sous le pont d'Orthez ce jour-l&#224; mais c'est une autre histoire. Vous avez not&#233;, j'esp&#232;re, la r&#233;flexion de Bobby sur l'&#233;clipse d'Orthez : "une histoire pas bien claire", une &#233;clipse pas claire, on atteint au sublime, c'est s&#251;r )

Et puis d'ailleurs, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; aide Odr&#233; &#224; progresser vers les ab&#238;mes sommets : je suis s&#251;r qu'elle fera mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> ...
> C'est bien ce que je disais : connais-toi toi-même, y a qu'à se regarder dans la glace pour comprendre que j'énonce des évidences



Lorsque je me regarde dans une glace, je ne vois rien* et je ne comprends rien. Et pourtant je me connais.




Luc G a dit:


> ...
> Longtemps j'ai vécu sans avatar. Parfois, à peine connecté sur le bar, on me sautait sur le râble pour qu'enfin je m'habille.
> ...



* et les autres non plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et puis d'ailleurs, je suis prêt à aide Odré à progresser vers les abîmes sommets : je suis sûr qu'elle fera mieux la prochaine fois



*Mon oeil ouais !


*


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

Quoi, on m'appelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Quoi, on m'appelle ?



Je te propose un avatar pour quelques 152,34  déductible des impots, ton pseudo m'inspire ...


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je te propose un avatar pour quelques 152,34  déductible des impots, ton pseudo m'inspire ...



Ça va pas ? Je préfère le (mal) faire moi-même 

Au fait, comment on arrive à 152,34 ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

monoeil a dit:


> Au fait, comment on arrive à 152,34 ?



Un mélange de : 

- le coût de l'électricté de l'ibook
- l'usure des touches du clavier indexé sur le coût de la vie
- le prix au litre du sans plomb 98
- le fait que je ne trouve jamais les filtres à café au supermarché
- j'ai le cul qui gratte attend deux secondes
- le réparation du poc sur le pare brise de ma voiture 
- le prix au kilo des tripes à la mode de Caen
- je vais me laver les mains, ça coûte de l'eau
- les taxes sur les cigarettes
- parce que je fais ce que je veux avec mes cheveux
- l'électricien chippen dales qui est venu l'autre jour pour garder les enfants

enfin voilà que des truc honnêtes d'une pauvfille honnête.

PS : N'oublie pas d'oublier la TVA sur la facture stp, merci.


----------



## monoeil (12 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Un mélange de :
> 
> ...
> 
> enfin voilà que des truc honnêtes d'une pauvfille honnête.




Peut-être, mais ça manque d'organisation tout ça !

Avec un iBook on peut éviter le poste super98. 
Pareil pour l'eau, tant que tu mets les mains dessous, fait profiter les cheveux et tout le reste aussi.

Economie de temps, donc te vlà bientôt richefille honnête.


----------



## jahrom (12 Mai 2007)

Le mien est homemade, et il est parait il, moche.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour starmac. J'ai jamais rien vu de tel. :afraid:

On peut changer de vote en cours de route? :rose:


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2007)

merci, je savais que je pouvais compter sur ton bon go&#251;t


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je vote pour starmac. J'ai jamais rien vu de tel. :afraid:



Pareil. Poussée par mon amour de la beauté lorsqu'elle est liée à la sobriété. Et puis, il y a un vrai message dans cet avatar, une parole qui touche à un des grands mystères de l'univers, au fait que le monde puisse chaque jour être soutenu à l'existence


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2007)

je le savais&#8230;

Arborer un tel avatar ne peut que cr&#233;er des d&#233;bats, des conflits m&#234;me !

*Vais-je devoir me r&#233;soudre &#224; en changer ?*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Je vais tenter de faire un truc en 3D, j'ai bien dit tenter !

Ponkhead t'a pas été GO au Club Med, ou chez les scouts, ou bien pion dans un collège ou moniteur de colonies pour avoir des jeux comme ça ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je le savais
> 
> Arborer un tel avatar ne peut que créer des débats, des conflits même !
> 
> *Vais-je devoir me résoudre à en changer ?*



oh non! Juste éventuellement mettre le message non pas dans un rond mais dans un coeur. C'est à la mode en plus paraît.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqué)
* le concombre masqué (inscrit par pascal77)
* bobby "hors cadre c'est plus facile" nountchack 
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aurélie85
* Ax6
* odré
* stéphaaanie


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2007)

on peut voter pour soi-m&#234;me ?

si oui, je creuse l'&#233;cart en ajoutant ma voix !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vais tenter de faire un truc en 3D, j'ai bien dit tenter !
> 
> Ponkhead t'a pas été GO au Club Med, ou chez les scouts, ou bien pion dans un collège ou moniteur de colonies pour avoir des jeux comme ça ?



Ben non, rien de tout ça (scout... Bon, il y a déjà eu un fil là dessus, je ne dis rien...)

Je crois que je suis juste bête...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> on peut voter pour soi-même ?
> 
> si oui, je creuse l'écart en ajoutant ma voix !



Je t'ai compté par défaut.

Tu creuses, tu creuses, c'est vrai - mais pour être parti trop tôt nombre de candidature ont terminé en jus de boudin.
Pour gagner, il y faut de la tripe - l'as-tu ?


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2007)

pour avoir racl&#233; des intestins de porc tous les hivers, les avoir rinc&#233;s &#224; l'eau vinaigr&#233;e, je peux dire :

* Oui ! je l'ai*


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2007)

Apr&#232;s m&#251;re reflexion, force m'est d'arriver &#224; cette triste conclusion :

Malgr&#233; tous mes efforts, mon avatar est splendide. 

Je donne donc ma voix &#224; Ponkhead, m&#234;me si je reste en comp&#233;tition, passque moi, la comp&#232;te, &#231;a me prend aux tripes.


----------



## monoeil (13 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * starmac (3 votes)
> * PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (1 vote)
> * Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
> * StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
> ...




D'après ce que je lis, je peux pas jouer  

Et si je dessine un mouton ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

Et lui, on peut l'inscrire?


----------



## monoeil (13 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et lui, on peut l'inscrire?



Je pense que tu peux lui demander.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est vraiment l'hopital qui se fout de la clinique...



Personnellement j'emploie plutôt "c'est vraiment la merde qui se fout du pot de chambre..."
Mais c'est juste une question de style...  


:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Personnellement j'emploie plutôt "c'est vraiment la merde qui se fout du pot de chambre..."
> Mais c'est juste une question de style...
> 
> 
> :style:


Pardon, mais parler de style avec un avatar aussi &#224; chier que le tien, c'est _borderline_.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pardon, mais parler de style avec un avatar aussi à chier que le tien, c'est _borderline_.



*L'avatar de Dupont*
est très bien comme il est !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *L'avatar de Dupont*
> est très bien comme il est !


C'est bien ce que je dis, &#231;a correspond au personnage&#8230; _borderline_...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pardon, mais parler de style avec un avatar aussi à chier que le tien, c'est _borderline_.



Le style de ta mère en short qui fait des roues arrières en Vespa sur le cours Napoléon! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse"
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqué)
* le concombre masqué (inscrit par pascal77)
* bobby "hors cadre c'est plus facile" nountchack 
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aurélie85
* Ax6
* odré
* stéphaaanie
* monoeil


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci ma kouillette! :love: :love:
> 
> Mais alors j'inscris Lepurfilsdelasagesse...
> Son avatar est home-made et c'est mon Dupond qui m'a fait cligoter le truc jaune derri&#232;re ma t&#234;te...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hep hep hep!... Ah, mais c'est que mon avatar &#224; moi, il est beau...





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Oui mais aimes-tu les rats*
> tatouille ?
> 
> :bebe:





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *L'avatar de Dupont*
> est tr&#232;s bien comme il est !





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le style de ta m&#232;re en short qui fait des roues arri&#232;res en Vespa sur le cours Napol&#233;on! :style:


*"La Brigade Dupont"*
1910/?...
_(apparemment toujours en activit&#233;...)_






Champions toutes cat&#233;gories dans diff&#233;rentes disciplines _(on ne sait trop lesquelles !)_...
Aper&#231;us dans de nombreuses foires en Belgique, France, Suisse et m&#234;me en Corse _(para&#238;t-il !)_...  

 
​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *"La Brigade Dupont"*
> 1910/?...
> _(apparemment toujours en activité...)_
> Champions toutes catégories dans différentes disciplines _(on ne sait trop lesquelles !)_...
> ...



Mais il est pas con, lui!?!... Oh mais que oui qu'il est con!!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais il est pas con, lui!?!... Oh mais que oui qu'il est con!!!


Je t'en prie, ce n'est rien !....   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais il est pas con, lui!?!... Oh mais que oui qu'il est con!!!



*Il aura encore forcé sur le rhum*
mon Dupont...

L'alcool ça te détruit un homme à une vitesse...




:hein:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Il aura encore forc&#233; sur le rhum*
> mon Dupont...
> 
> L'alcool &#231;a te d&#233;truit un homme &#224; une vitesse...
> ...


*Quand d'autres font ripaille...*
avec de la cochonaille...


----------



## Ax6 (15 Mai 2007)

L'heure de mon premier essai a sonné, pour ce faire, j'ai utilisé un logiciel que je n'avais jamais utilisé avant (même si il se rapproche d'un autre que j'utilise tout le temps) j'ai nommé The GIMP

Bref, appliquons donc ma technique : ne pas utiliser les fonctionnalités du dit logiciel, pas de système de calque, pas d'effet, juste les outils formes, et texte...

Mais n'oublions pas qu'avec une certaine aisance on peut tout créer à partir de rien, donc pour en arriver là, l'utilisation de ma main gauche pour bouger la souris a été la touche finale de cet avatar que je qualifierai de ...huuummm... différent de tout ce que j'ai pu faire avant.

Bref, comme l'a si bien dit un de mes prof, quand tu fais quelque chose, accroche le au dessus de ton lit, plus il reste longtemps accroché, plus il est bon... ou alors c'est que tu n'es pas rentré souvent dans ta chambre.

A partir de maintenant c'est une guerre psychologique que je me livre, combien de temps vais-je arborer cet Avatar sur MacGé ? prennez les paris mes amis :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2007)

Je souhaiterai inscrire cet avatar


----------



## rezba (15 Mai 2007)

Non. Les nioubes, fussent-ils ag&#233;s, c'est trop facile. Leur avatar est tr&#232;s laid, mais ils ne le font pas expr&#232;s.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien avec Rezba c'est que m&#234;me quand il poste un truc d'une ligne, ya toujours un "fussent" ou un "fissent" dedans.


...

Un peu comme DocEvil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien avec Rezba c'est que m&#234;me quand il poste un truc d'une ligne, ya toujours un "fussent" ou un "fissent" dedans.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



_Fussent? Fissent?_ F*cking?


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

D&#233;conseil du jour : ne pas confondre fussent-ils et fistules.


_ah bon ? c'est pas le bon fil ?_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

babbanauntchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien avec Rezba c'est que même quand il poste un truc d'une ligne, ya toujours un "fussent" ou un "fissent" dedans.


Pour Doc, un fils, c'est normal - qu'est-ce que tu croix ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2007)

Bon les Guignoles... C'est qui qui a fait mamour avec Pascal-Nonante-sept-moins-vingt, cette nuit?...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* odr&#233;
* st&#233;phaaanie
* monoeil

*Je remarque quand m&#234;me que, parmis ceux du bas de liste, un seul a pour l'instant eu les tripes de se coller un avatar moche comme promis.*
*Les autres ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Ah ! J'oubliais : il va sans dire que je vote pour Bobby (c'est m&#234;me tellement &#233;vident que je me demande m&#234;me pourquoi je me fatigue &#224; le poster, tiens !) 




EDIT : Un vote "blork&#233;", en quelque sorte


----------



## Ax6 (16 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * starmac (3 votes)
> * PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (2 votes)
> * Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
> ...


 
Hop hop hop, papiers s'il vous plait :modo: : *kis&#233;kavot&#233;pouremoi ??*

Edit : Alors mon bleu il flashouille pas un peu vos noeils ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2007)

Moi, je vote pour BioSS...
J'aime bien les avatars "tuning"; manque plus que la voiture pour aller avec....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi, je vote pour BioSS...
> J'aime bien les avatars "tuning"; manque plus que la voiture pour aller avec....


Quelle bonne id&#233;e! Pareil, je vote pour BioSS. L'est vraiment trop moche son avatar.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

Maintenant que vous le dites...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

* starmac (3 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* odr&#233;
* st&#233;phaaanie
* monoeil

*Certains votes sont publics, d'autres se font par MP.*
*Je refuse un vote quand je me souviens qu'un posteur a d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233;, mais j'ai la m&#233;moire assez courte.*
*Jolie perc&#233;e soudaine du Jacky-style !!!*
*Starmac et son avatar black&white_coussin_de_marriage est en danger !!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quelle bonne idée! Pareil, je vote pour BioSS. L'est vraiment trop moche son avatar.



Banco! Je fais de même... :sick:


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2007)




----------



## spud34 (16 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour Odré (j'adore les volailles  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (4 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* odré (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqué)
* le concombre masqué (inscrit par pascal77)
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aurélie85
* stéphaaanie
* monoeil

*Confirmation de la jolie percée soudaine du Jacky-style !!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Je vote pour Odré (j'adore les volailles  )


Sauf qu'Odr&#233; n'a pas encore son UHMA. 

Elle est pour le moment hors-concours (la sale feignasse  )


----------



## spud34 (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf qu'Odré n'a pas encore son UHMA.
> 
> Elle est pour le moment hors-concours (la sale feignasse  )



Oui, mais j'ai foi en elle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Oui, mais j'ai foi en elle :love:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf qu'Odré n'a pas encore son UHMA.
> 
> Elle est pour le moment hors-concours (la sale feignasse  )





spud34 a dit:


> Je vote pour Odré (j'adore les volailles  )



T'a raison, tu vas voir ce qu'elle va faire la struthionidé ! 

On a jusqu'au 30 juin : je ménage le suspens !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2007)

T'es &#224; la ramasse passque tu sais pas dessiner les autruches ouais!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es à la ramasse passque tu sais pas dessiner les autruches ouais!



Ben non je sais pas ! Justement : ce sera le plus moche.

Et je te signale vu la tête de ton avatar que tu ne sais pas trop dessiner les blork non plus !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* odré (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un exposé sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse à la raie, tas de clébards pouilleux à la botte du système"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqué)
* le concombre masqué (inscrit par pascal77)
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aurélie85
* stéphaaanie
* monoeil

*Confirmation de la jolie percée soudaine du Jacky-style qui est en train de tourner au plébiscite !!!*


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

oh pitain !
je me suis fait manger la premi&#232;re place !

comme je n'ai aucune esp&#232;ce de tenacit&#233; dont je voudrais faire preuve, je vais reprendre un bon vieil avatar  et me d&#233;sabonner 


PS : le premier qui me donne un point pour cet avatar, se prend un coup de boule rouge !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

starmaternelle a dit:


> comme je n'ai aucune espèce de tenacité dont je voudrais faire preuve, je vais reprendre un bon vieil avatar


Ah non !
Tu triches !
Pas le droit de te faire dessiner un avatar par tes mômes !


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non !
> Tu triches !
> Pas le droit de te faire dessiner un avatar par tes mômes !



Que nenni !  
J'ai dessiné cet avatar avec mes petites mains !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

starmouffle a dit:


> Que nenni !
> J'ai dessiné cet avatar avec mes petites mains !!!


Tu as juste oublié de retirer les mouffles...

ohhhhh je déconne, allez !
Je suis sûr que rezba pourrait nous dire un truc sur l'art naïf qui me clouerait un peu le bec, mais il est occupé en ce moment


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

Photochopp&#233;, triple post&#233;risation, double bande de masquage, &#224; droite et au milieu, passage en 3D direct openfix pro, cr&#233;&#233; sur un Octo-pro 8Go de ram, temps de calcul &#224; 12 t&#233;raflope seconde : 2 jours, 6 heures et demi.

Moi j'aime les d&#233;fis  




[&#233;dith/] qui c'est ce Willem qui soit disant aime les tortues ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Photochoppé, triple postérisation, double bande de masquage, à droite et au milieu, passage en 3D direct openfix pro, créé sur un Octo-pro 8Go de ram, temps de calcul à 12 téraflope seconde : 2 jours, 6 heures et demi.
> 
> Moi j'aime les défis
> 
> ...


 
Ah joli !!!!!

Enfin, super moche, mais joli - enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire...



(Christophe Willem, gagnant de l'émission de tv-réalité "La nouvelle star" sur M6 en 2006 - surnomé "la tortue"
Comme quoi, en télé comme en avatar, j'ai des goûts de chiotte...
Mais je les assume.)


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah joli !!!!!
> 
> Enfin, super moche, mais joli - enfin, tu vois ce que je veux dire...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces précisions.:love: 

Sinon, non tes goûts son sûr et fin, la tortue en soupe c'est un régal


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme quoi, en télé comme en avatar, j'ai des goûts de chiotte...
> Mais je les assume.)



Ah, ça, je n'en disconviens pas


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, ça, je n'en disconviens pas



Y paraît que le chat ça a un goût de lapin...


----------



## jugnin (16 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Y para&#238;t que le chat &#231;a a un go&#251;t de lapin...



Ou l'inverse, fonction de celui qui a bouff&#233; l'autre.


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ou l'inverse, fonction de celui qui à bouffé l'autre.



Oui, certes, vue comme ça    


Je remercie l'aimable assistance pour ses encouragements nombreux et ses appréciations élogieuses. Je m'en vais donc poursuivre mon oeuvre artistique, je vous promets que je n'abandonnerais pas:love: :love: :love: 

Je me réserve le droit (si toutefois le réglement le permet) d'améliorer encore ce qui est déjà une perfection en soi.  

Si vous voulez je peux le poster en 1800X1800 et 300 dpi, on voit mieux les détails. Ben oui quoi y'a des détails


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Y paraît que le chat ça a un goût de lapin...



Ah ça, je ne sais pas. Je n'ai jamais mangé de jugnin, heu, pardon de lapin 



(ni non plus de tortue)


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2007)

La tortue, c'est d&#233;gueu, &#231;a a gout de poisson mort cru, mais cuit, trop les boules.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ça a gout de poisson mort cru



Ben, à vrai dire, qu'on le mange cru ou cuit, en général, le poisson est mort quand on le mange


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, à vrai dire, qu'on le mange cru ou cuit, en général, le poisson est mort quand on le mange



Oui, mais non :mouais:    

Une astuce : tu peux le manger cru et vif alors que vif et cuit ce n'est pas possible


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Scuzez-moi. Elle est déplorab', cette blague.
> :rose:
> _ :rose:



L'intitulé rattrape la banalité de ta blague


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Comme disait Jeanne d'Arc© dans le p'tit bois : _"Vous ne m'avez pas crue, vous m'aurez cuite !"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens!

Et du coup je t'inscris pour le concours, parce que déssiner des mecs avec de petites barbiches comme ça, on sait ce que ça veut dire... 

mais bon, c'est un peu une private...


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Comme disait Jeanne d'Arc© dans le p'tit bois : _"Vous ne m'avez pas crue, vous m'aurez cuite !"_
> 
> 
> Ahem.
> ...



Non pas du tout, au contraire:mouais:    



la(n)guille a dit:


> tiens!
> 
> Et du coup je t'inscris pour le concours, parce que déssiner des mecs avec de petites barbiches comme ça, on sait ce que ça veut dire...
> 
> mais bon, c'est un peu une private...




Rob, je crois qu'il nous cherche là   



Notez l'évolution de l'avatar depuis cet aprem, le détail, toujours le détail... (T'ain tochop j'maîtrise trop).


----------



## dool (16 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Y paraît que le chat ça a un goût de lapin...



Et la lapine un goût de ch....??? :mouais: 

Chaton ??? Faut qu'on fasse une expérience !!! Viens voir. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ... parce que déssiner des mecs avec de petites barbiches comme ça, on sait ce que ça veut dire...



Tout à fait ; tout à fait... 
Qui plus est, passer son temps à dragouiller les morues qui stagnent un peu partout en termes élogieux proche du gluant devant toute la galerie, c'est vraiment le propre des grosses honteuses...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et la lapine un goût de ch....??? :mouais:
> 
> Chaton ??? Faut qu'on fasse une expérience !!! Viens voir. :love:


Enfin un post digne de me faire sortir de ma r&#233;serve&#8230; :love: J'accours !!!!


----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et la lapine un goût de ch....??? :mouais:




Heuuuu, ha oui, tiens...


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4268612 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un post digne de me faire sortir de ma réserve :love: J'accours !!!!



Et encore un chat qui va se faire poser un lapin


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

lapin justifie les moyens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et la lapine un goût de ch....??? :mouais:
> 
> Chaton ??? Faut qu'on fasse une expérience !!! Viens voir. :love:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4268612 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un post digne de me faire sortir de ma réserve :love: J'accours !!!!



Alors là, je prend date ! Vous me réservez un petit de la première portée, hein, j'y tiens !


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors l&#224;, je prend date ! Vous me r&#233;servez un petit de la premi&#232;re port&#233;e, hein, j'y tiens !



Sauf que l&#224; il s'agit juste d'une histoire de go&#251;t...et ma maman m'a dit que c'&#233;tait pas comme &#231;a qu'on fesait les b&#233;b&#233;s....



('tendez, bougez pas, je vais tenter de rentrer dans le concours maintenant que j'ai bien blablater...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Sauf que l&#224; il s'agit juste d'une histoire de go&#251;t...et ma maman m'a dit que c'&#233;tait pas comme &#231;a qu'on fesait les b&#233;b&#233;s....



Nan, t'as raison, mais bon ... une fois "mis en bouche" ... 


Bonjour madame Chaton ... Vous comptez faire quoi, avec ce tranchoir &#224; viande ? *madame Chaton* ... Vous m'&#233;coutez, l&#224; ? C'&#233;tait pour rire, posez &#231;a, ils plaisantaient ... Je vous assure qu'ils plaisantaient ... MADAME CHATON ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> ('tendez, bougez pas, je vais tenter de rentrer dans le concours maintenant que j'ai bien blablater...)



Aaaaaaah?
Ah ah ah?

Une inscription de plus?
Ou une tentative desespérée pour rester dans le sujet malgré les digressions honteuses du p'tit Pascal? (qui pourtant, en tant que modo, devrait être irréprochable et tout le bordel, pensez donc, que d'chi, peau d'balle  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Aaaaaaah?
> Ah ah ah?
> 
> Une inscription de plus?
> Ou une tentative desespérée pour rester dans le sujet malgré les digressions honteuses du p'tit Pascal? (qui pourtant, en tant que modo, devrait être irréprochable et tout le bordel, pensez donc, que d'chi, peau d'balle  )


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2007)

Inscription sur les listes demandée....


----------



## Ax6 (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Inscription sur les listes demandée....



Tu as ta carte d'électeur ? ou demandeur d'emploi ça marche aussi


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tu as ta carte d'électeur ? ou demandeur d'emploi ça marche aussi



Gaming, je ne cherche pas à élire mais à être maîtresse du monde ! La seule carte que je possède est une dame de pique...et je vais te maraver avec ta tronche de Jermaine Jackson...


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2007)

Je reste pour regarder.... :love:


----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Gaming, je ne cherche pas à élire mais à être maîtresse du monde ! La seule carte que je possède est une dame de pique...et je vais te maraver avec ta tronche de Jermaine Jackson...



Tiens, d'un coup ça me rappelle le lièvre et la tortue :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Tiens, d'un coup ça me rappelle le lièvre et la tortue :mouais:



Sauf que là, c'est "*la* lièvre et le tort tue" !


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Gaming, je ne cherche pas à élire mais à être maîtresse du monde ! La seule carte que je possède est une dame de pique...et je vais te maraver avec ta tronche de Jermaine Jackson...



Ouais ben attendant c'est à moi que tu as foutu des mandales :casse:


----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que là, c'est "*la* lièvre et le tort tue" !



        En même temps je n'en attendais pas moins de toi  

_(Y'ou are Pascal seventy seven, isn't it ???)_


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2007)

Stop! je vote pour dool! Désolée Starmac. Mais là, c'est juste trop moche, je peux pas laisser passer ça! pis dites, vous faites comment pour dessiner? Genre avec paint?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

J'allais voter pour Dool et finalement c'est Mado


----------



## joanes (17 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'allais voter pour Dool et finalement c'est Mado



Non mais allez-y faite un truc entre gonzesses    :love: :love: 

NB : j'aurais bien voté pour Mado mais non finalement, trop esthétique ton avatar


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ouais ben attendant c'est &#224; moi que tu as foutu des mandales :casse:



Tu les m&#233;rites tes galoches !!! Sp&#232;ce de concurrente d&#233;loyale pour mener le monde par le bout...du bout.
En m&#234;me temps, il t'en a fallu du boulot pour t'amochir hum.....ben m&#234;me p&#244; &#231;a marche ! 


Je remercie aur&#233;lie au passage qui sait reconna&#238;tre le bon mauvais go&#251;t !!! :rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2007)

Moi les galoches tu sais.. :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mai 2007)

mouais, un bon avatar, c'est dans des tons beigeasses, c'est tout!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Voilà mon UHMAC


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2007)

c'est moche, je vote pour toi!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> c'est moche, je vote pour toi!



Moche mais ressemblant !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2007)

Pourrait-on, si ce n'est abuser de votre bonté :mouais:  , avoir une galerie récapitulative des UHMAC, histoire de pouvoir comparer facilement ?

 m'sieu Ponk, siouplé ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2007)

Je proteste. Je le trouve super chouette, l'avatar d'Odr&#233;. Il m'inspire l'amiti&#233;. En revanche, Dool et Mado, j'vous f&#233;licite vivement, c'est vraiment du sale boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Je proteste. Je le trouve super chouette, l'avatar d'Odré. Il m'inspire l'amitié.


----------



## anntraxh (17 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour Dool    rhaaaaaaaaa lovely !  trop fort ce sujet !

avec des coups de coeur pour Mado et Odré aussi :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mai 2007)

Tant de laideur et de mauvais goût étalés complaisamment au grand jour m'écoeurent et blessent la sensibilité à fleur de peau de l'esthète délicat qu'indubitablement je suis...


Messieurs Dames les Jeanfoutres, je ne vous salue point!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Et il sert à quoi le bandeau que tu trimballes hein sur l'avatar ? 

Tu fais du sport peut être ???


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et il sert à quoi le bandeau que tu trimballes hein sur l'avatar ?
> 
> Tu fais du sport peut être ???



Du tennis non???   :mouais:   :hein:


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Du tennis non???   :mouais:   :hein:



 outrage à un Corsican ca va chercher loin ca 

(le bandeau c'est parce qu'il pert ces cheveux)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et il sert à quoi le bandeau que tu trimballes hein sur l'avatar ?
> 
> Tu fais du sport peut être ???



Le bandeau est une protection anti-pumataghju. Il est pourvu d'un système de brouilleur de pumataghjuterie. Ainsi, lorsque le corse est en contact avec un pumataghju, il reste zen entendant un vague gazouilli et lui enlevant dereuchef toute envie de lui renvoyer sa pumataghjuterie  à un endroit que la charte m'interdit de citer ici


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

Que ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233; soient pardonn&#233;s. Ils peuvent d&#233;sormais reconsid&#233;rer leur vote : j'ai mon propre uhmac.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le bandeau est une protection anti-pumataghju. Il est pourvu d'un système de brouilleur de pumataghjuterie. Ainsi, lorsque le corse est en contact avec un pumataghju, il reste zen entendant un vague gazouilli et lui enlevant dereuchef toute envie de lui renvoyer sa pumataghjuterie  à un endroit que la charte m'interdit de citer ici



Merci pour cette mise au point. Je n'aurais pu être plus précis tout en restant aussi clair et concis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Que ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233; soient pardonn&#233;s. Ils peuvent d&#233;sormais reconsid&#233;rer leur vote : j'ai mon propre uhmac.



On dirait un mix de guismo et de poup&#233;e gonflable avec un peu de poisson pventouse dedans 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2007)

Pour déparaphraser René Char :

_Dans nos ténèbres, il n'y a pas une place pour la laideur. Toute la place est pour la laideur._

Vous êtes très forts, très très forts ! 

Ceci dit, certains ont une technique sournoise qui pourrait leur permettre d'élever encore leur niveau de jeu, comme disent ceux qui ont de grandes paluches en tamis, que je me suis toujours demandé comment ils faisaient pour se gratter avec ces appendices, mais je m'égare. En fait, je pensais à tatouille : ses petits apartés dans ses posts pourraient bien lui valoir une tête au carré de la part de l'autre chauve (pour l'un, je vous laisse toute latitude, ce n'est pas ce qui manque par ici, ça doit être que les neurones chauffent trop ), celui qui sent la châtaigne, et une tête au carré sur l'avatar de tatouille, ça pourrait atteindre au sublime qu'on frôle déjà sans cesse dans ce fil


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le bandeau est une protection anti-pumataghju. Il est pourvu d'un syst&#232;me de brouilleur de pumataghjuterie. Ainsi, lorsque le corse est en contact avec un pumataghju, il reste zen entendant un vague gazouilli et lui enlevant dereuchef toute envie de lui renvoyer sa pumataghjuterie  &#224; un endroit que la charte m'interdit de citer ici



Une sorte de tennis quoi  


@Luc G : ne vois pas du tout &#224; quoi tu fais allusion. Le probl&#232;me du grattage &#233;tant directement li&#233; &#224; la longueur des bras. Un exemple de mal&#233;diction (corse peut-&#234;tre...) : _que le c** te p&#232;le et que tu ais petits bras_. O&#249; l'on voit que l'important n'est pas la longueur de la main :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Une sorte de tennis quoi



Pumataghju!


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pumataghju!



À tes souhaits


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Une sorte de tennis quoi





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pumataghju!



Ça se fait, de jouer au tennis avec des tomates ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ça se fait, de jouer au tennis avec des tomates ???



Ben ... C'est surtout les retours de services qui sont intéressants, directement le coulis de tomate


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... C'est surtout les retours de services qui sont intéressants, directement le coulis de tomate



Pour qu'il y ait *retour*, il faut qu'il y ait *rebond*..., et avec des tomates, même corses, j'y crois pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2007)

Toi aussi jeune oisif (oui, je sais, plaie au nazme !), toi aussi fabrique ton avatar personnel...

uhmac powaaaaaaaaa !

:rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Mai 2007)

Je suis super en retard (enfin c'est jusqu'&#224; fin juin mais uhmac &#231;a fait d&#233;j&#224; 8 jour), mais surtout super mauvais en dessins... J'h&#233;site encore &#224; le mettre pour de vrai*... :rateau: 






En plus &#231;a ressemble &#224; rien et m&#234;me pas &#224; moi... Sinon y a mon protrait qui est home made aussi mais que j'aime bien par contre 


*ben ouais j'l'aime bien mon chien du g&#233;nie des alpages en plus il me ressemble lui y parait (la coiffure et le sourire ...)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (2 votes)
* dool (2 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)

* jugnin - le lapin qui ne vous veut pas que du bien
* Doc "Mon avatar est une gomette" Evil
* rezba - "Chouette ! Je vais en profiter pour leur faire un expos&#233; sur l'art moderne"
* BackCat "Je me brosse les crocs tous les matins avec Bannigencyl"
* Ed_the_black_Butagaz_head
* rennesman "Je n'ai pas d'avatar et je vous pisse &#224; la raie, tas de cl&#233;bards pouilleux &#224; la botte du syst&#232;me"
* Amok (inscrit par tirhum)
* JPTK - tictactictactictac....
* yvos "The workboat"
* PATOCHMAN (inscrit par bobby)
* pascal77 (inscrit par le concombre masqu&#233
* le concombre masqu&#233; (inscrit par pascal77)
* joanes "Il n'y a pas que Christophe Willem qui aime les tortues"
* -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (inscrit par PATOCHMAN)
* Julrou "La Terre est bleue comme une pomme" 15
* benjamin "the angel of mercy" (inscrit par Ed)

En attente de la production de leurs avatars moches :
* Matthieu2278
* Aur&#233;lie85
* st&#233;phaaanie
* monoeil

*Bravo les filles !!! Vous prouvez avec &#233;l&#233;gance que le mauvais go&#251;t n'est pas un anapage du rude m&#226;le terre &#224; terre*


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Mai 2007)

Edit: finalement je vote pour JPTK parce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; bloqu&#233; plein de fois sur son avatar &#224; la c** 

piaf: new uhma -> une tong (c'est l'&#233;t&#233; je viens de resortir les miennes (des cool :love:!) mes pieds sont ravis :love fait &#224; la main dans LiveQuartz...






(La pointure en gros &#231;a ajoute en laideur &#224; ce vert cacabouda 
Puis 42 c'est un bon chiffre )


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2007)

Je vote la tongue, on ne peut pas faire plus ultramoche.    :love: 

Sauf peut-être la sandale en plastique faussement tressée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (2 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (2 votes)
* odré (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)


Et oui, désormais, tout le monde est inscrit d'office, je ne reprends que ceux qui ont des votes.

Romuald ?
Si mon avatar est l'expression artistique de ma compétence technologique, imagines un peu ce que ça donnerait si j'essayais de produire une galerie des avatars sélectionnés...
_do it yourself_

Personne ne veut voter pour rezba - j'aime mon épicier au point d'avoir voulu recycler un de ses sacs en carton dans lequel il met les pots de yaourt nature que j'achète en le mettant sur ma tête ?

Non, parce que, dans l'ignoble...


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et oui, désormais, tout le monde est inscrit d'office, je ne reprends que ceux qui ont des votes.



Pas tous, je crois avoir voté P4blo à 19h12  



PonkHead a dit:


> Si mon avatar est l'expression artistique de ma compétence technologique, imagines un peu ce que ça donnerait si j'essayais de produire une galerie des avatars sélectionnés...



Ils seraient encore plus moches ?


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Ou tu le fais exprès-style-genre  ,
> ou tu es doué malgré toi au niveau du don :rateau: ,
> ...


:love: :love: :love:
en plus *c'est du 42 !*
:love: :love: :love:
   


 

:rateau:​


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Edit: finalement je vote pour JPTK parce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; bloqu&#233; plein de fois sur son avatar &#224; la c**



Sans vouloir m'immiscer dans un vote qui n'est pas le mien et que donc, subs&#233;quemment, je n'ai aucune autorit&#233; pour commenter ; je ne peux m'emp&#234;cher de craindre que ton vote se fasse sur des bases erron&#233;es suite &#224; une confusion o combien compr&#233;hensible mais n&#233;ammoins f&#226;cheuse : 

Je t'accorde que l'avatar de JPTK m&#233;rite, sans l'ombre d'une esquisse de doute, le titre d'avatar le plus *p&#233;nible* de MacG&#233;, le plus casse-burnes, le plus d&#233;clencheur de migraines, le plus pousse-au-crime. Je t'accorde que les revues m&#233;dicales les plus s&#233;rieuses auraient depuis longtemps pouss&#233; des cris d'alarme sur l'effet d&#233;plorable que le dit avatar a sur la sant&#233; publique en g&#233;n&#233;ral et sur la sant&#233; mentale des malheureux qui, par inadvertance, se le coincent dans l'oeil en particulier, si les revues savaient pousser des cris d'alarme. Je t'accorde tout &#231;a et m&#234;me le reste.

Mais l'avatar de JPTK est p&#233;nible, r&#233;pr&#233;hensible, offense aux bonnes moeurs et m&#234;me aux mauvaises mais ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me de laideur.

Il faut le reconna&#238;tre sans barguigner, il y en a des plus laids, et pas qu'un, et pas qu'un peu ; des plus p&#233;nibles, non, des plus laids, oui et le fil dont auquel il est question parle de laideur. JPTK m&#233;rite un dipl&#244;me mais pas celui-ci.


----------



## dool (21 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> en plus *c'est du 42 !*
> :love: :love: :love:​



C'est vrai que j'ai connu des home made schlapettes beauuuuuuuuucoup plus laides....


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Rezba t'es pas beau. Mais je vote pas pour toi, t'es quand meme pas assez moche. 

Bon, c'est comment qu'on fait pour dessiner? Paint? ça existe encore ce truc ou c'était pour pc? :rose:


----------



## da capo (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Paint? ça existe encore ce truc ou c'était pour pc? :rose:



je te conseille *Tuxpaint*


----------



## rezba (21 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Personne ne veut voter pour rezba - j'aime mon épicier au point d'avoir voulu recycler un de ses sacs en carton dans lequel il met les pots de yaourt nature que j'achète en le mettant sur ma tête ?
> 
> Non, parce que, dans l'ignoble...



Hein, quand même ?!
Je peux changer mon vote, c'coup-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (2 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (2 votes)
* odré (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je te conseille *Tuxpaint*


 

En plus, ça a reçu le best mac software 2004. Alors ça ne peut être que bien...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Il n'y a pas Paint sur les Mac ?
Mac c'est nul - je vais backswitcher !

Heureusement que j'ai XP au boulot pour me dessiner mes avatars.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il n'y a pas Paint sur les Mac ?
> Mac c'est nul - je vais backswitcher !
> 
> Heureusement que j'ai XP au boulot pour me dessiner mes avatars.



Ben, t'as toujours le module "Dessin bitmap" d'AppleWorks, il est presque aussi pointu que "Pinte" ou "Pint'broche" sous ou&#239;nedoze, pour le dessin !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Moi j'y connais rien en mac et en pc! Alors on se moque pas!  

Sinon je vous dessine un avatar que vous allez tous vomir tellement y sera moche!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Avé Aurelie - vomitorum te salutant !

C'est le but.
A toi de jouer !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Avé Aurelie - vomitorum te salutant !
> 
> C'est le but.
> A toi de jouer !



Toi, tu vas voir ce que tu vas voir de ce que tu vas ramasser!


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Mai 2007)

Bon ben tiens, je vais m'inscrire aussi avec mon avatar home made with blender avec ma gueule de con en version allong&#233;e 

Au paassage je pense que je vais voter pour mado


----------



## dool (22 Mai 2007)

Je te préviens Mado, tu passes devant moi, je t'explose les jaunes d'oeuf !!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

pfff, le mal est fait 

le m&#226;le est d&#233;fait


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (2 votes)
* odré (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je te préviens Mado, tu passes devant moi, je t'explose les jaunes d'oeuf !!!!!!!


 
ça y'est, j'y suis !! Je t'attends :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (5 votes)
> * starmac (3 votes)
> * mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
> * PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (2 vote)
> ...


Je vote pour BioSS!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 vote)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (3 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)


----------



## dool (22 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> ça y'est, j'y suis !! Je t'attends :love:



Ah, y'a ponk entre nous !!! De quoi lui briser les oeufs à lui aussi...t'as pas peur mon cher !  
Ah mais y'a Starmac aussi !!!! Bon alors, on se fait le 6969 de Rezba ????  

Tu ne m'as pas laissé beaucoup de temps pour venir te lécher le jaune coulant ; merci de m'emmener plus près du ciel aussi vite alors


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

Je retrouve mon UHMA pour la fin de la session et j'esp&#232;re bien convaincre quelques ind&#233;cis


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mai 2007)

moi je vote pour dool, parce que bon c'est normal, non ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est ultra moche celui de dool.



L'avatar hein, pas captain, quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (3 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 vote)
* odré (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2007)

let's play


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Wahoo t'es moche mon poisson  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2007)

On dirait un poisson corse communiste cagoulé  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Oh Maurice est revenu !!!!


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oh Maurice est revenu !!!!


je ne suis pas et n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; M&#244;rice l'usurpateur ! 

d'ailleurs j'vais me le faire si il change pas de nom, d'avatar et de forum celui l&#224;


----------



## Grug (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4274408 a dit:
			
		

> Wahoo t'es moche mon poisson  :love:


On attends plus que toi nounours :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> d'ailleurs j'vais me le faire si il change pas de nom, d'avatar et de forum celui l&#224;


Il a &#233;t&#233; fauch&#233; en pleine jeunesse, face d'hareng!  
Et cause poli avec ton museau de tanche!


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> On attends plus que toi nounours :love:



Ouais, je m'y met ce soir en rentrant


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

Hi boys and girls, can I play with you ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

Et hop. 


:style:




Y'a pas &#224; chier, c'est tip-top. Je crois que je vais me lancer dans le boulot de designer-graphiste-freelance au ch&#244;mage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Ah OK.

Faut faire over méga moche pour pas être has-bine en fait...

Ah OK.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Bon va falloir que j'aille dans l'immonde ..


----------



## dool (22 Mai 2007)

La concurrence deviens rude....


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Ce contest se transforme en véritable épidémie. 

Faudrait que vraiment tout le monde s'y mette, comme ça les nouveaux auraient peur, ils voudraient plus parler qu'à julrou dans "présentez vous". 
On passerait pour un forum de consanguins, ce serait super, hein oui les copains? 

  

Le mieux ce serait que Benjamin s'y mette.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

D'ici le 30 juin : faut inoculer tous le monde !


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> D'ici le 30 juin : faut inoculer tous le monde !




Ok ! J'amène la vaseline !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4274525 a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! J'amène la vaseline !



Vous voyez il est docile : qui s'en charge ?

Bobbyyyyy, Eddddddd, Ponkkkkkkk .... PATOCHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 

Ah non faut d'abord l'inoculer aussi


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

N'oublions pas le sp&#233;cialiste... Sonny ? si tu m'entends


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Merci, merci &#224; tous, on se croirait &#224; l'atelier d'art plastique d'une colonie de drogu&#233;s de moins de six ans...

Mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; Ed qui est quand m&#234;me over the moche.

Ed ?
Si tu t'dessines en tubercule,
coment veux-tu, comment veux-tu que j't'inocule ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Merci, merci &#224; tous, on se croirait &#224; l'atelier d'art plastique d'une colonie de drogu&#233;s de moins de six ans...
> 
> Mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; Ed qui est quand m&#234;me over the moche.
> 
> ...


Tu sais quoi? Si j'avais voulu en faire un tout beau, je ne m'y serais pas pris autrement. 

C'est dans les g&#232;nes!


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Merci, merci à tous, on se croirait à l'atelier d'art plastique d'une colonie de drogués de moins de six ans...


T'es moniteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Hexachrome, oui&#8230;


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mai 2007)

Bon, changement d'avatar,  retour au Tux d'origine... un peu modifié 

Je sens que je ne tiendrai pas longtemps avec un nouvel avatar... jusqu'a juin... C'est long


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Ah non!

C'est &#233;crit dans la chrate : 


			
				La Chrate a dit:
			
		

> en cas de participation &#224; l'uhmac 2007, on ne peut changer d'avatar en cours de route que pour un plus moche. Sinon c'est pas jouer, c'est pal, ban et une semaine de stage photo avec Alem.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non!
> 
> C'est &#233;crit dans la chrate :


Ah non! Pas Al&#232;m.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non!
> 
> C'est &#233;crit dans la chrate :



Le Pal, &#231;a se passe o&#249; ? Vers St Cyprien, au pied du Canigou ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu sais quoi? Si j'avais voulu en faire un tout beau, je ne m'y serais pas pris autrement.
> 
> C'est dans les gènes!



La ou y'a des gènes, y'a pas de plaisir  :love:


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non!
> 
> C'est écrit dans la chrate :



Ben il es plus moche mon nouvel Avatar ... enfin je trouve :rose: Ai-je des goûts de chiotte ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Pal, ça se passe où ? Vers St Cyprien, au pied du Canigou ?



On est prié de laisser le Canigou tranquille : aucune envie qu'il se voile de nuages en permanence pour ne pas voir les horreurs que vous lui concoctez.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ben il es plus moche mon nouvel Avatar ... enfin je trouve :rose: Ai-je des goûts de chiotte ?



Et un représentant de commerce chez Jacob & Delafon, un
(mais je sens que la concurrence va être dure )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> On est prié de laisser le Canigou tranquille : aucune envie qu'il se voile de nuages en permanence pour ne pas voir les horreurs que vous lui concoctez.



Ouais ! ben t'avais qu'a habiter près du Ronron, t'aurais pas été emm ... quiquiné !


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Mai 2007)

Je commence à trouver ça beau en fait.  

Pour Grug, franchement, le dessin de ta signature est bien plus moche que ton avatar!


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais ! ben t'avais qu'a habiter près du Ronron, t'aurais pas été emm ... quiquiné !



Non monsieur, je ne mange pas de ce pain-là : ni pal, ni canigou, ni ronron


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Non monsieur, je ne mange pas de ce pain-là : ni pal, ni canigou, ni ronron



Monsieur est fin gourmet, 3 étoiles bien sûr


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

C'est non sans &#233;motion que je d&#233;voile au grand jour ce chef d'oeuvre artistique qu'est mon nouvel avatar.


Les heures pass&#233;s a sa conception, sc&#233;narisation, r&#233;alisation, mise en couleur, formatage sautent &#224; l'oeil exerc&#233; d&#232;s qu'on l'aper&#231;oit.

Les plus grands viennent le voir de loin. Bref, si je ne devais utiliser qu'un seul mot, cela serait "Perfection" (Bon ok j'ai un avantage sur vous, j'ai fait option coloriage &#224; la maternelle)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Vous allez finir par rendre le mien acceptable, en comparaison...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et un représentant de commerce chez Jacob & Delafon, un
> (mais je sens que la concurrence va être dure )



Dire qu'ils sont en pleine campagne de chromathérapie :rateau:




			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4274879 a dit:
			
		

> C'est non sans émotion que je dévoile au grand jour ce chef d'oeuvre artistique qu'est mon nouvel avatar.
> 
> 
> Les heures passés a sa conception, scénarisation, réalisation, mise en couleur, formatage sautent à l'oeil exercé dès qu'on l'aperçoit.
> ...



[HS]Salaud jme suis fait avoir en voulant te citer  [/HS]

Sinon le pélerinage commence à partir de vendredi, pour venir voir ton avatar... 200 000 personnes sont attendues, prépare les gobelets et le bango 

(Post Scribouillit : Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le Bango, c'est une boisson qui ressemble à l'Oasis (enfin de vue, qui coûtait moins de 5 francs les 2 litres à l'époque, et donc qui été le plus souvent utilisé aux anniversaires à l'école :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4274879 a dit:
			
		

> C'est non sans &#233;motion que je d&#233;voile au grand jour ce chef d'oeuvre artistique qu'est mon nouvel avatar.
> 
> 
> Les heures pass&#233;s a sa conception, sc&#233;narisation, r&#233;alisation, mise en couleur, formatage sautent &#224; l'oeil exerc&#233; d&#232;s qu'on l'aper&#231;oit.
> ...






          

&#199;a y est ! J'm'ai fait pipi dessus !  

Mon vote est pour toi nounours :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

C'est pas Banga plut&#244;t? 

Enfin je dis &#231;a, &#231;a n'a aucun rapport mais tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Ouais c'est banga ! Sinon y'avait le Tang dans le genre bien d&#233;gueu.

Je vote pour moi au fait aussi. Les autres ne m'arrivent pas &#224; la cheville.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

C'est d'ailleurs Gotainer qui avait fait la musique de la pub si je n'm'abuse...

ON NE RESISTE PAS...
wouuuuuuuuuuuuu!
A L'APPEL DU BANGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

Bon, et Benjamin qu'est-ce qu'il fout? Et Amok? Et Backcat? 

Bon, pas Nephou, il est d&#233;j&#224; Home Made et tout pourri.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, et Benjamin qu'est-ce qu'il fout? Et Amok? Et Backcat?
> 
> Bon, pas Nephou, il est d&#233;j&#224; Home Made et tout pourri.


Bah....
Amok, non plus, n'a pas besoin de retravailler son avatar....


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs Gotainer qui avait fait la musique de la pub si je n'm'abuse...
> 
> ON NE RESISTE PAS...
> wouuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> A L'APPEL DU BANGA!!!!!!!!!




Moi jvoulais pas faire de pub, c'est comme à la TV avec les marques re-visitées : Adadas, Applet, Neki just coït, etc...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Moi jvoulais pas faire de pub, c'est comme à la TV avec les marques re-visitées : Adadas, Applet, Neki just coït, etc...


Ouais mais le banga, l&#224;, je crois que &#231;a a un peu disparu, donc on s'en fout. 



Ceci dit c'est vrai que l'avatar de Nephou il est super home-made, et over pourri sa m&#232;re.


----------



## matthieu2278 (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous!!!!!! 

J'ai modifié mon avatar... Et je vote pour moi!!!!!!!!


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!!!!!!
> 
> J'ai modifié mon avatar... Et je vote pour moi!!!!!!!!



Y'a trop de couleur, t'es hors categorie


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!!!!!!
> 
> J'ai modifié mon avatar... Et je vote pour moi!!!!!!!!



Aucun style, aucun mise en valeur de l'objet.

Tu serais recalé aux Beaux Arts de VeZouL.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 vote)
* odré (2 vote)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2007)

je vote pour Bobby


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2007)

Est-il bien raisonnable de voter ? 

S'intéresser, observer, étudier, disséquer, s'effarer, s'effrayer, s'esclaffer, pas de problème
Mais voter, et qui plus est voter "pour"
Voter "contre", encore à la rigueur, on comprendrait mais voter pour une horreur plutôt qu'une autre, n'est-ce pas renier notre humanité, n'est-ce pas courir au nihilisme dostoïevskien, à l'abîme amibien, courir à l'envers sur le chemin de l'évolution pour en revenir à l'ébauche de la première bactérie, et plus loin encore vers un big crunch indépassable où nous disparaîtrons dans un vide d'où toute beauté aura disparu.

Je ne peux m'y résoudre, même pour de simples avatars.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> gnagna, pas compris




Il nous pèterait not'plaisir lui, là, hé! 

Bassou, tu peux bannir au bar ou tu peux que chez les gamerz?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Mais naaaaannnnnnnn, Lucg nous fait un 'tit complexe. 
Y croyait être le plus moche avatar de tout macg, là comme ça, mine de rien, il avait rien dit à personne même si tout le monde l'avait remarqué ! C'est un secret à Polichinelle, un pote à moi et bien sûr je compte sur votre discrétion.

Enfin bon ce qu'on se rend pas compte c'est qu'avec sa lunette Lucg il a jamais vu personne en entier, genre bobby ben pour lui c'est vraiment une pustule. Bon alors si on a compris ça déjà, on relative vachement quoi.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2007)

odr&#233;;4275244 a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla de struthioniforme bla bla  genre bobby ben pour lui c'est vraiment une pustule.



&#201;videmment, et tu vois quoi, toi ? :mouais: l'aurige de Delphes ? l'Apollon du belv&#233;d&#232;re ?
Le seul auquel *&#231;a* pourrait faire penser, c'est Leonardo di Caprio, non qu'il lui ressemble, mais parce qu'en le voyant on pense tout de suite au Titanic ! 

PS En parlant de lunettes, faudrait voir si &#231;a tient sur ton bec parce que moi, c'est pas une lunette que j'ai dans l'oeil, c'est un obus. Mais n'emp&#234;che, j'ai l'oeil &#224; d&#233;faut d'avoir les deux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Évidemment, et tu vois quoi, toi ? :mouais:



Un amoncellement de pustules et non pas une macrophotographie d'une de ces pustules du cul


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Un amoncellement de pustules et non pas une macrophotographie d'une de ces pustules du cul



De toutes façon, ça relève de l'objet fractal : quel que soit le grossissement, ça pustule !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS En parlant de lunettes, faudrait voir si ça tient sur ton bec parce que moi, c'est pas une lunette que j'ai dans l'oeil, c'est un obus. Mais n'empêche, j'ai l'oeil à défaut d'avoir les deux



Gnagnagnagnagna ! J'ai pas besoin de lunettes et j'ai mes deux yeux moi ! Et ton avatar il pixellise va falloir penser à le changer


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
> * dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
> * starmac (4 votes)
> * mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
> ...



Hey oh !  

Et les 2 votes que j'ai pour moi hein ???   

Backcat et moi on a voté pour ouam !!


----------



## Ax6 (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275263 a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh !
> 
> Et les 2 votes que j'ai pour moi hein ???
> 
> Backcat et moi on a vot&#233; pour ouam !!


 
Moi j'adore le style : coloriage les yeux ferm&#233;s de ton avatar, et vu que je l'aime bien &#231;a fait - 1 vote pour toi 

Nan en fait, je vote pour moi quand m&#234;me, je veux pas perdre ma voix


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mai 2007)

MOUAIS, MOUAIS, MOUAIS....

Tout &#231;a sent le concours de  : _je sais pas si je peux faire m&#244;che tout en &#233;tant un peu bau quand m&#234;me, faire un peu d'artistique mais donner l'impression que c'est pas terrible_, et c'est pire!

comme dirait Moretti : "&#231;a sent le magnetoscope et la pizza surgel&#233;e..."


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)

Sans vouloir faire mon mauvais joueur, je me demande s'il est vraiment légitime de placer à la première place, quelqu'un qui ne s'est pas déclaré comme joueur (et n'a pas posté une seule fois dans ce fil), et *qui à priori ne l'a pas fait exprès*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (3 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 votes)
** [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (2 votes)
** odr&#233; (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (4 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (1 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (1 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Ouais... Mais moi, au moins, j'avais mis le seul vrai candidat valable en gras&#8230;


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275433 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Mais moi, au moins, j'avais mis le seul vrai candidat valable en gras



Le candidat du pouvoir oui !

Népotisme et passe-droits...

Pfff


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

&#199;a y est&#8230; &#231;a recommence&#8230;  *Vous n'avez pas le monopole du mauvais go&#251;t M&#244;ssieur Staremaque&#8230; !!!!*


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275263 a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh !
> 
> Et les 2 votes que j'ai pour moi hein ???
> 
> Backcat et moi on a voté pour ouam !!


et moa ? po de votes ? :/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
> 
> 
> *Sans vouloir faire mon mauvais joueur, je me demande s'il est vraiment légitime de placer à la première place, quelqu'un qui ne s'est pas déclaré comme joueur (et n'a pas posté une seule fois dans ce fil), et qui à priori ne l'a pas fait exprès *



Si, si.


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si, si.



ok, ok... 


Sinon, j'ai oubli&#233; quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

L'important &#233;tant de r&#233;compenser le vrai plus moche, et chose non n&#233;gligeable, le plus involontaire m&#233;rite amplement toute r&#233;compense


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275493 a dit:
			
		

> L'important étant de récompenser le vrai plus moche, et chose non négligeable, le plus involontaire mérite amplement toute récompense



A ce propos, zut, je t'ai oublié dans le photomaton


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Aucun vote pour moi, aucun int&#233;r&#234;t  Et il n'est pas homemade


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

Ah ben zut !
j'en ai quand m&#234;me oubli&#233; un avec un vote : StJohnPerse

je corrige


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Mai 2007)

*VOTEZ POUR MOI!!!!* 

Et je vous prouverez qu'ensemble, tout devien possible....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Et je vous prouverez qu'ensemble, tout devien possible....



A commencer par une orthographe correc'...


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

correction :


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A commencer par une orthographe correc'...


 
HHHOOOO!!! Ca va oui!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> correction :



C'est &#224; ce genre de choses qu'on voit que par rapport &#224; la discipline et la rectitude morale d'un islamiste kamikaze, on est foutus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est à ce genre de choses qu'on voit que par rapport à la discipline et la rectitude morale d'un islamiste kamikaze, on est foutus...



La mochitude peux avoir des effets pervers. Nous sommes face à une arme non pas bactériologique mais ophtalmologique. Les premiers symptômes sont une fixation intense de l'image, puis une démangeaison de l'oeil. C'est alors que quelques maux d'estomac se font sentir. La mochitude s'inscinue petit à petit dans le corps et c'est alors que l'oeil droit migre vers la fesse droite suivi de près par le gauche qui migre lui sur la fesse gauche. Cette migration des organes pousse l'individu à vouloir recentrer un peu les choses. Le résultat est terrifiant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

A l'existentielle question : BioSS et SJP ont-ils leur place dans ce classement, je dirais qu'ils ne furent pas les seuls qui j'inscrivis de force au démarrage du classement mais qu'ils furent par contre les seuls de ces inscrits de force à recevoir des votes...

Voilà.

En plus, ça me fait marrer.


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, pas Nephou, il est déjà Home Made et tout pourri.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ceci dit c'est vrai que l'avatar de Nephou il est super home-made, et over pourri sa mère.



Dites-donc les marioles cest pas parce que jai à peine jeté un il sur ce fil quil faut en profiter pour casser du suc sur le dos de cet avatar hors compét capturé sur le vif par ma tit femme tout ça tout ça non mais !


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

Alors,Ponk, toi qui est le ma&#238;tre du jeu, dis moi si j'ai oubli&#233; quelqu'un


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Dites-donc les marioles cest pas parce que jai à peine jeté un il sur ce fil quil faut en profiter pour casser du suc sur le dos de cet avatar hors compét capturé sur le vif par ma tit femme tout ça tout ça non mais !



D'un autre côté, quand on tient sa basse comme une baguette de pain sous l'bras...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

Eh ... Douc'ment les basses, l&#224;, les bassistes, un ton plus bas !


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275614 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, quand on tient sa basse comme une baguette de pain sous l'bras...



Tu ne l'as jamais vu en concert toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu ne l'as jamais vu en concert toi !



Il a le poil qui a drôlement poussé dis-donc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu ne l'as jamais vu en concert toi !




Moi si! 
:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

J'ai du les voir 3-4 fois pas plus


----------



## jugnin (23 Mai 2007)

Vous me laissez sans voix, je vais donc &#234;tre contraint de voter pour ma pomme. J'en discute avec moi-m&#234;me et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Il m'a fait passer son UHMAC hier soir très tard et il osait pas vous le montrer.

Le voici :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

'Marche pas&#8230; Il est mieux que l'original&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Je serais pour l'inscrire d'office alors avec l'ancien avatar


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

*Message &#224; l'attention d'un concombre tellement bien masqu&#233; qu'il en est pass&#233; inaper&#231;u :
*
Je corrige demain matin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *Message à l'attention d'un concombre tellement bien masqué qu'il en est passé inaperçu :
> *
> Je corrige demain matin.



c'est là que je m'aperçois de l'ampleur de mon talent... mon avatar presque aussi bô que l'original passe inaperçu... je vais donc revoir ma copie...


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2007)

Ah, le fouet c'était donc pour ça 


(dites, c'est quoi toutes ces cachoteries colorées ?)


----------



## jugnin (23 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah, le fouet c'était donc pour ça
> 
> 
> (dites, c'est quoi toutes ces cachoteries colorées ?)




C'est un truc de mecs ouf-malades, que c'est super militant d'écrire comme ça.


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est là que je m'aperçois de l'ampleur de mon talent... mon avatar presque aussi bô que l'original passe inaperçu... je vais donc revoir ma copie...



Bon, je fais quoi moi ? J'attends ton top ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est un truc de mecs ouf-malades, que c'est super militant d'écrire comme ça.



*ET MES *******S?!?
ELLES MILITENT SUR TON NEZ?*


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ET MES *******S?!?
> ELLES MILITENT SUR TON NEZ?*



Oh, tiens Big Sized Patochman est de retour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

*JE NE FAIS QUE PASSER!!!*


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JE NE FAIS QUE PASSER!!!*



*merci de l'avoir précisé*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, je fais quoi moi ? J'attends ton top ?



top...






j'arrive pas à faire pire (enfin si mais bon, on a sa fierté quand même hein !)

 :rateau:


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

ok, vous serez dans le photomaton demain matin 
l&#224; j'ai la flemme de tout reprendre&#8230; les sources sont au boulot

D'autres plaintes ?


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> top...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Topless ? 

T'es un peu brouillé.. A moins que ce ne soit mes yeux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Topless ?
> 
> T'es un peu brouillé.. A moins que ce ne soit mes yeux.



...


----------



## dool (23 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Topless ?
> 
> T'es un peu brouillé.. A moins que ce ne soit mes yeux.



Mes oeufs ! On dit : à moins que ce soit mes oeufs !


----------



## Le_golem (23 Mai 2007)

Il n'es pas tre charitable de se moquer ainsi les un des autre.

Ne penser vous pas qu'il existe un mouvemen de fon qui vou pousse ver le pire et qui es le faite consien d'une poignee d'ajitateur ?

Prener consiense et rejoinier nou.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2007)

Bon, Rezba... T'arrêtes de faire le con?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Il n'es pas tre charitable de se moquer ainsi les un des autre.
> 
> Ne penser vous pas qu'il existe un mouvemen de f*i*on qui vou pousse ver le pire et qui es le faite consien d'une poignee d'ajitateur ?
> 
> Prener consiense et rejoinier nou.



Ptain t'as raison, le zouk ç'est excitant... c'est vrai que voir des fesses bien rondes bouger en rythme, ça donne envie d'ajiter, mais bon, de là à pousser les verts pire...


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est un grand timide ce Luc G.
> Il m'a fait passer son UHMAC hier soir très tard et il osait pas vous le montrer.
> 
> Le voici :



Même si ma main droite ignore parfois ce que fait ma main gauche et réciproquement, je m'inscris en faux contre cette manoeuvre manifeste visant à me déconsidérer aux yeux des masses laborieuses et des piliers de bars.

Non, je n'ai pas commis cette chose proprement inqualifiable, je persiste à rester méliessé jusqu'à plus soif. Ceci dit, faisant preuve d'une mansuétude peut-être coupable, et contrairement à certains (je ne donnerai pas de noms ) prompts à proposer pour les autres des châtiments médiévaux au mieux, napoléoniens-le-petit au pire (d'ailleurs, qu'eut dit le bon Sigmund de cette proposition à vouloir faire fuir le réel, enfin MacGé à tout un chacun), j'accorde l'Aman à l'autruche qui, faut l'excuser, à force de mettre la tête dans le sable n'a plus le compas dans l'oeil, ou alors par la pointe, ce qui est fortement déconseillé et a confondu une hypothétique entreprise sans espoir de ma part avec un énième essai de revalorisation tenté par la pustule pour ressembler enfin à quelque chose plutôt qu'à rien


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2007)

N'empêche, le Golem, c'est une bonne idée : en partant de la boue, on doit arriver à faire laid, quand même. (Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette, que nous aussi, aux dires de certains, c'est de là qu'on sort. Tout s'explique, on n'est pas sauvé, Saint Darwin priez pour nous )


----------



## divoli (24 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JE NE FAIS QUE PISSER!!!*




Du moment que ce n'est pas sur mes pompes, &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> j'accorde l'Aman à l'autruche qui, faut l'excuser, à force de mettre la tête dans le sable n'a plus le compas dans l'oeil, ou alors par la pointe, ce qui est fortement déconseillé et a confondu une hypothétique entreprise sans espoir de ma part avec un énième essai de revalorisation tenté par la pustule pour ressembler enfin à quelque chose plutôt qu'à rien



Tu voudrais bien parler la France d'en bas stp


----------



## rezba (24 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> N'empêche, le Golem, c'est une bonne idée : en partant de la boue, on doit arriver à faire laid, quand même. (Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette, que nous aussi, aux dires de certains, c'est de là qu'on sort. Tout s'explique, on n'est pas sauvé, Saint Darwin priez pour nous )



Le golem n'est pas une bonne idée. C'est une daube. C'est nul. Mauvais. Mal fait.
C'est pas le golem de Meyrink, qu'on a là, c'est le golem de la Bible, le golem originel, la substance informe, l'embryon.

Enfin, en tout cas, c'est pas de moi.
Mais comme je suis généreux, je vous pardonne pour vos blasphèmes, et j'attends de voir si le microcéphale peut faire mieux que de m'envoyer des mp mal écrits et insignifiants.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Enfin, en tout cas, c'est pas de moi.



La morale est chauve


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La morale est chauve



Et toi là, tu nous en fais un d'avatar moche ?


Bref mise à jour à la demande (bien légitime) du concombre :


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et toi l&#224;, tu nous en fais un d'avatar moche ?







:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Ah ben oui mais faut le porter au quotidien, hein, sinon &#231;a compte pas attention!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben oui mais faut le porter au quotidien, hein, sinon ça compte pas attention!



Ça ne va pas être possible


----------



## dool (24 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bref mise à jour à la demande (bien légitime) du concombre :
> _mosaïque_​



Je vais vomir :sick:


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je vais vomir :sick:


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

Ils en sont ou les votes?????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mai 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Ils en sont ou les votes?????


DT&#169;...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (4 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> DT&#169;...


 
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Merci ponk'...


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mai 2007)

aaahhhh s'en est pass&#233; des choses depuis ma derni&#232;re visites et j'ai un vote en plusse :rateau:

Y a jenesaisplusqui dit que ma tong elle est pas moche... Soit c'est de l'ironie soit c'est un mauvais gout certain : je n'ai jamais su dessin&#233; et en plus j'ai fait cette tong &#224; l'arrache dans LiveQuartz (l'est coule cette appli)... Je sais pas si j'aurais pu faire mieux ou pire, mais je viens de me rendre compte qu'en r&#233;duit en fait &#231;a se voir plus que c'est une tongue (parce que je l'ai dessin&#233; en gros puis je l'ai r&#233;tr&#233;ci et en gros on voit pas, mais alors pas du tout la perspective ou la je ne sais quoi), enfin bref en tout cas c'est home made 


Sinon on me dit (LucG je crois) que l'avatar de JPTK l'est pas moche, c'est vrai, mais comme on le dit bien il est chiant (mais on s'y attache quand m&#234;me, il est attachiant) du coup je vais donner mon vote (on peut changer hein ?) &#224; tatouille (il y &#233;tait pas encore la derni&#232;re foisse). houkil&#233;vilain


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
> * dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
> * starmac (4 votes)
> * mado-The mad punchin ball (4 votes)
> ...


je vote pour mado


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2007)

Merci :love:



Mais vivement la fin juin. Marre de prendre des coups..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (5 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* starmac (4 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## joanes (26 Mai 2007)

Juste un essai pour voir (c'est pas interdit par les règles hein dit hein ?) :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour Starmac  La bonne journ&#233;e fa&#231;on deuil, c'est terrible


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote pour Starmac  La bonne journée façon deuil, c'est terrible



j'abonde marraine, mais grug est pas mal gratiné aussi je trouve.


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2007)

Dites, moi aussi je peux participer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'abonde marraine, mais grug est pas mal gratiné aussi je trouve.



Miam ! un gratin de poisson ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dites, moi aussi je peux participer ?



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dites, moi aussi je peux participer ?


Pouââââârrkkkk !!....


:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dites, moi aussi je peux participer ?




ils le font en version avatar invisible? non parceque l&#224; , c'est quand m&#234;me le plus moche. et pourtant moi qui aime les animaux...:love:


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2007)

Ah ben zut, j'ai déjà voté. Parce que l'ourson fluo-flou:love: , c'est vraiment top ultramoche. 

Y'aura un deuxième tour ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah ben zut, j'ai déjà voté. Parce que l'ourson fluo-flou:love: , c'est vraiment top ultramoche.
> 
> Y'aura un deuxième tour ?




D'abord, c'est pas un ourson, mais un koala !  
Merci pour vos compliments !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> D'abord, c'est pas un ourson, mais un koala !
> Merci pour vos compliments !



Si on confond, ça prouve bien qu'il est Ultramoche®


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Si on confond, &#231;a prouve bien qu'il est Ultramoche&#174;




Dis tout d'suite que j'sais pas dessiner !! :mouais:


----------



## Lamégère (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dis tout d'suite que j'sais pas dessiner !! :mouais:



Non... Enfin si... 
Du coup je vote pour toi! Mais bon vu mon niveau de nioubitude, ça doit compter pour 1/2...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dis tout d'suite que j'sais pas dessiner !! :mouais:



je dirais juste que tu dessines comme moi... même pas peur


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je dirais juste que tu dessines comme moi... même pas peur




Là, tu ne crains rien, vBull me coince, mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Dis tout d'suite que j'sais pas dessiner !! :mouais:



[mode cire-pompes]
Ben si justement. Il faut éNORMEMENt de talent pour faire aussi moche   
[/mode cire-pompes]


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2007)

On peut noter l'entrée de Macmarco dans le palmarès
Attendons la mise à jour des points par ponkhead.


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote pour Starmac  La bonne journée façon deuil, c'est terrible





ZRXolivier a dit:


> j'abonde marraine, mais grug est pas mal gratiné aussi je trouve.



le poisson rouge au gratin pouahhh !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

ha, pardon, on me dit dans l'oreillette que starmac est à point... oui... non?!... Si?!... roh, tu crois?

Vi, c'est ça, Starmac est le plus laid :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Vi, c'est &#231;a, Starmac est le plus laid :affraid:



Ah &#231;a, rien de plus vrai.

A part moi, c'est vraiment le pire
















 [/quote]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (7 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (5 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (4 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)

*Changement en tête et belle entrée de macmarco*


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mai 2007)

Hum, il me semble que P4bl0 a changé son vote. Il n'a donc plus aucune voix. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Il y a aussi des gens qui votent par MP.

Contesterais-tu l'impartialité de l'arbitre ?


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mai 2007)

Non, pas du tout, je pensais juste que tu avais oublié d'enlever le vote de p4bl0. 

Donc, tout va bien.


----------



## dool (27 Mai 2007)

On peux connaître une date pour la clôture des votes ????


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

On avait parl&#233; de mi-juin, je crois...

Dans tous les cas je fais confiance &#224; la sagacit&#233; de notre arbitre.


----------



## dool (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On avait parlé de mi-juin, je crois...
> 
> Dans tous les cas je fais confiance à la sagacité de notre arbitre.



Ouais mais mi-juin midi ou mi-juin minuit ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'importe qui peut se présenter, vote ici jusqu'à fin juin.


 Allez, on va dire le 20 juin à minuit, clôture des votes - annonce du résultat après quand je suis là.

Voilà.


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (7 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (5 votes) 
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (4 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (4 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


Dis moi mon lapin bleu, t'as pas encore voté toi ?


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> * mado-The mad punchin ball



*La lutte va &#234;tre terrible !*


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2007)

Du sang, du sang !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (7 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
* mado-The mad punchin ball (5 votes) 
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (5 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (4 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)

*Votez Mado !**​


PonkHead a dit:


> * starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (7 votes)
> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (6 votes)
> * mado-The mad punchin ball (5 votes)
> * dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (5 votes)
> ...



*qu'on en finisse et qu'elle puisse retrouver un avatar plus sexy.


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2007)

*Votez starmac  !

ou je donne ce poisson à mon chat





​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2007)

Maurice ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *Votez Mado !**​





starmac a dit:


> *Votez starmac  !​*


On est pas au "château" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On est pas au "château" !



Nan certes... Mais tu les connais ; à l'approche de l'été...


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

Y'a plus de saison Patoch  Et heureusement !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Maurice ?  :love:



Non, c'est trop tard pour Maurice... ceci dit, c'est une belle fin...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour BioSS. Le top du top.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je vote pour BioSS. Le top du top.


Moi aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Pareil!


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

Il est au courant que son avatar _home-made-pas trop exprès-moche_ fait l'objet d'un tel intérêt ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Il est au courant que son avatar _home-made-pas trop expr&#232;s-moche_ fait l'objet d'un tel int&#233;r&#234;t ?


Dans tous les cas, il sera au courant quand il recevra sa coupe. 

Oh comme j'ai h&#226;te. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (10 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (8 votes)
* mado-The mad puncin ball (6 votes) 
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (6 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (4 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (2 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2007)

J'aime bien les Jackies ! 

Allez, +1 pour BioSS... :love:


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2007)

Ah merde... Y'a donc un candidat officiel  

Bon, j'en profite pour reprendre ma gueule normale.
Je peux filer mes points à quelqu'un ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

les points ne sont pas les tiens, seule ta voix t'appartient.


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah merde... Y'a donc un candidat officiel
> 
> Bon, j'en profite pour reprendre ma gueule normale.
> Je peux filer mes points à quelqu'un ?


:love: je te prefere comme &#231;a :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

Bon ben, si mado se rhabille, j'en fait autant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Ici, la beauté est un crime !


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

'tain et moi qui avais préparé une petite surprise pour la fin :mouais: 

Bref je reste en habits uhmac pendant un moment encore : je te soutiens ponk !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2007)

J'invite tout ceux qui avaient votés pour Mado et le concombre à voter pour BioSS.


:bebe:


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bon, j'en profite pour reprendre ma gueule normale.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon ben, si mado se rhabille, j'en fait autant...



Sus aux hérétiques ! Qu'on les pende haut et court sur un bûcher !


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'invite tout ceux qui avaient votés pour Mado et le concombre à voter pour BioSS.
> 
> 
> :bebe:


Enfin une parole sensée !


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mai 2007)

'tain je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc... alors j'inscrit Pharmacos


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'invite tout ceux qui avaient votés pour Mado et le concombre à voter pour BioSS.
> 
> 
> :bebe:



Ha ben pour moi c'est vite fait, même moi j'avais pas voté pour moi...  



jugnin a dit:


> Sus aux hérétiques ! Qu'on les pende haut et court sur un bûcher !



Oui sus... je suis d'accord...  :love:


----------



## dool (28 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui sus... je suis d'accord...  :love:



Sauf que toi on te croques ma petite crudité d'amour... :love: 

Bon, moi j'ai pas voté encore...y'en a 2 qui viennent de descendre dans ma liste d'hésitation  (p'tite "mordre en anglais" ) 

MOI AUSSI JE SOUTIENT L'AFFREUX !!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> Sauf que toi on te croques ma petite crudité d'amour... :love:
> 
> Bon, moi j'ai pas voté encore...y'en a 2 qui viennent de descendre dans ma liste d'hésitation  (p'tite "mordre en anglais" )
> 
> MOI AUSSI JE SOUTIENT L'AFFREUX !!!!!!!!


et moi pour le lapin bleu !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ici, la beauté est un crime !



c'est pour ça que je suis viendu.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et moi pour le lapin bleu !



+1 pour le lapin bleu, de la même couleur que la grosse veine...  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> +1 pour le lapin bleu, de la même couleur que la grosse veine...  :love:


ce vote vous etait offert par durex&#8482;&#8218; fournisseur de capotes gout menthe verte.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

dool a dit:


> MOI AUSSI JE SOUTIENT L'AFFREUX !!!!!!!!



Ca me fait plaisir que tu votes pour moi :love:


----------



## dool (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4282187 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait plaisir que tu votes pour moi :love:



 Je n'ai annoncé aucun vote !  Les détournement de discours sont trop présents en période de campagne...tu n'es peut-être pas assez moche pour moi mon nounours !!  :rateau: 

L'odieux doit remporter cette victoire...je serais vos dieux ! (pascal  )


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Bon, ben si m&#234;me toi tu ne m'aimes pu, je remet mon avatar, le vrai, le beau.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

Je constate que beaucoup de gros bras de ce forum sont en fait des petites frappes de la pire esp&#232;ce. 


Grande bouche et incapable d'assumer un avatar jusqu'au 30 juin. 



pfff.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que beaucoup de gros bras de ce forum sont en fait des petites frappes de la pire espèce.
> 
> 
> Grande bouche et incapable d'assumer un avatar jusqu'au 30 juin.
> ...


Ouais !
Farpaitement !


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> pfff.



Voilà qui résume ma pensée, que je ne parvenais à formuler.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà qui résume ma pensée, que je ne parvenais à formuler.


Prout?


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Prout?



Ah nan, là tu résumes mon transit intestinal, on s'écarte un peu du sujet.


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

Devant tant de talents, il  faut savoir se retirer à temps.



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que beaucoup de gros bras de ce forum sont en fait des petites frappes de la pire espèce.
> Grande bouche et incapable d'assumer un avatar jusqu'au 30 juin.
> pfff.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Bande de lavette !!!


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Bande de lavette !!!


 

tu pourrais jouer plut&#244;t que de critiquer 

ton avatar precedent etait beaucoup plus dans l'esprit du fil que celui que tu affiches


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> tu pourrais jouer plutôt que de critiquer
> 
> ton avatar precedent etait beaucoup plus dans l'esprit du fil que celui que tu affiches



Je l'ai entièremement fait avec mes mains, j'y ai mis des heures pour que ça ressemble à une autruche et résultat : tu préfèrerais l'autre. 

Espèce de lavette de poisson.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Ah mais y'a une donn&#233;e que vous n'avez pas :

Je vous prout.


Voila, c'est dit.


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que beaucoup de gros bras de ce forum sont en fait des petites frappes de la pire espèce.
> 
> 
> Grande bouche et incapable d'assumer un avatar jusqu'au 30 juin.
> ...


 

Gros bras ? pour moi aussi ? 

Juste marre de perdre des élections  

Je vais peut-être changer mon vote du coup tiens !


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Juste marre de perdre des élections



D'autant que BioSS soutient NS...

Il y a des répétitions plus pénibles que d'autres dans la vie :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah nan, là tu résumes mon transit intestinal, on s'écarte un peu du sujet.



je ne suis pas sur mais bon...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Gros bras ? pour moi aussi ?
> 
> Juste marre de perdre des élections
> 
> Je vais peut-être changer mon vote du coup tiens !


Tu sais bien que la taille des bras se mesure au nombre de points disco, dans ce forum. 

Alors oui, tu as des gros bras. Mais ils sont ravissants.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Leche cul ! 

Et si je te menace de ban, a moi aussi tu me passes de la pommade ?


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4282313 a dit:
			
		

> Leche cul !
> 
> Et si je te menace de ban, a moi aussi tu me passes de la pommade ?



non rien.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4282313 a dit:
			
		

> Leche cul !
> 
> Et si je te menace de ban, a moi aussi tu me passes de la pommade ?


Méfie toi !...
Avec lui on ne sait pas trop où il va étaler la pommade...
On peut pas lui faire confiance, tu le sais bien !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4282313 a dit:
			
		

> Leche cul !
> 
> Et si je te menace de ban, a moi aussi tu me passes de la pommade ?


Pas besoin, tu es un modo. Je te vante donc tes m&#233;rites et es qualit&#233;s par principe. 


Et crois-moi, c'est pas facile avec tout les verts. Prends-donc Pascal77, c'est pas facile de lui trouver des qualit&#233;s.


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mai 2007)

vous &#234;tes tous de fayots... il fait SEMBLANT d'&#234;tre m&#244;che cet avatar, c'est juste qu'il est nul... pas m&#244;che... le mien en revanche, il est *NUL ET M&#212;CHE*, ce qui devrait me placer en t&#234;te de cette guignolade post ponkienne... mais bon.


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

Bien s&#251;r...
Bien s&#251;r...

Mais tu sais quoi, la(n)guille ? 

Moi, je le garderai apr&#232;s le 20 juin...
De toutes fa&#231;ons, les pr&#233;c&#233;dents &#233;taient tout aussi moches


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r...
> Bien s&#251;r...
> 
> Mais tu sais quoi, la(n)guille ?
> ...


Je ne peux qu'&#234;tre d'accord


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4282374 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux qu'être d'accord



tu me garderas un peu de moumoute pour que je le colorise ?


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> vous &#234;tes tous de fayots... il fait SEMBLANT d'&#234;tre m&#244;che cet avatar, c'est juste qu'il est nul... pas m&#244;che... le mien en revanche, il est *NUL ET M&#212;CHE*, ce qui devrait me placer en t&#234;te de cette guignolade post ponkienne... mais bon.


c'est clair, si mon vote ne se portait pas sur le lapin bleu, tu aurais probablement droit &#224; ma voix


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je constate que beaucoup de gros bras de ce forum sont en fait des petites frappes de la pire espèce.



On glisse de l'analyse esthétique à l'analyse scientifique. L'évolution de ce fil est ébouriffante. La hauteur intellectuelle à laquelles sait, parfois, se hisser le bar est vertigineuse. J'ai l'impression de faire partie d'une élite que je ne mérite pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> On glisse de l'analyse esth&#233;tique &#224; l'analyse scientifique. L'&#233;volution de ce fil est &#233;bouriffante. La hauteur intellectuelle &#224; laquelles sait, parfois, se hisser le bar est vertigineuse. J'ai l'impression de faire partie d'une &#233;lite que je ne m&#233;rite pas.


Tu as tout &#224; fait raison. Tu ne le m&#233;rites pas.


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai l'impression de faire partie d'une élite que je ne mérite pas.



Espèce de proz'élite !


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu me garderas un peu de moumoute pour que je le colorise ?


Ho c'est colori&#233; 

Je suis pas d'accord avec toi ton avatar pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait plusse joli.

Moi je trouve que cette le vert de cette ton jure parfaitement avec le fond organge de MacG alors je vais peut-etre la garder aussi finalement... 'sais pas... j'aime bien le awawa (&#231;a veut dire chien en langage de mon petit fr&#232;re de 17 mois) du g&#233;nie des alpages aussi


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alors oui, tu as des gros bras. Mais ils sont ravissants.




Chuuuut. Tu prononces des mots interdits. 
Et dans ce thread, tu sais que tu m'insultes j'espère ?!!!  :love:

(Punaise, ça marche comment quand on boule rouge dans le bar au fait ?  )


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

Mado a dit:
			
		

> *Mais dites moi que je suis moche, bordel !*



*La mémoire courte ?*


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2007)

Je vois qu'il y a une cabale pour truquer les scores, et tout &#231;a &#233;hont&#233;ment.

D'ailleurs, &#224; propos, le pseudo du favori, Bio esse-esse, il faut le prononcer ??
&#199;a veut dire quoi ? Graphisme et Gestapo ? Nazisme et Crayon Gras ?


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y a une cabale pour truquer les scores, et tout ça éhontément.
> 
> D'ailleurs, à propos, le pseudo du favori, Bio esse-esse, il faut le prononcer ??
> Ça veut dire quoi ? Graphisme et Gestapo ? Nazisme et Crayon Gras ?


_
-sourire du soir-_

Effectivement, comme indiqué dans sa signature, faut dire_ S-S_. Mais _Bio_ hein, alors ça va, ça fait  terroir.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y a une cabale pour truquer les scores, et tout &#231;a &#233;hont&#233;ment.


Non m&#244;ssieur, pas du tout !

Ici, c'est la Suisse, ma cabale au canada, c'est le forum d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, le concours l&#224; c'est moche et fait mains, un peu de mauvais go&#251;t ne peux pas nuire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y a une cabale pour truquer les scores, et tout &#231;a &#233;hont&#233;ment.
> 
> D'ailleurs, &#224; propos, le pseudo du favori, Bio esse-esse, il faut le prononcer ??
> &#199;a veut dire quoi ? Graphisme et Gestapo ? Nazisme et Crayon Gras ?



(c'est surtout les initiales de son nom sauf erreur ^^)

Pas "bio", hein, juste la 2e partie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (11 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (8 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (6 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Julrou 15 (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mai 2007)

Hep hep ! Ki cé ka voté pour moi ?! 

Hop hop, qu'il se dénonce !


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> D'ailleurs, à propos, le pseudo du favori, Bio esse-esse, il faut le prononcer ??
> Ça veut dire quoi ? Graphisme et Gestapo ? Nazisme et Crayon Gras ?



Je fais un : que dire ?

J'attendais depuis longtemps que quelqu'un le dise

Merci rezba


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Ouais.
Dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, je me demandais si un bio SS pouvait &#234;tre un nazi solidaire et &#233;quitable, un d&#233;fenseur des petits producteurs de crimes...
ah ah ah.

Un peu facile, non ?
J'ai effac&#233;.

Pour les posts que j'ai lu de lui, &#231;a n'est pas un grand orf&#232;vre de la nuance ou de la tol&#233;rance vis &#224; vis des opinions qui ne sont pas les siennes mais &#231;a n'en fait pas forc&#233;ment un admirateur de la waffen SS.

Si on pouvait continuer &#224; &#233;lire le plus moche et &#233;viter de lyncher au passage...


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4282700 a dit:
			
		

> (c'est surtout les initiales de son nom sauf erreur ^^)
> 
> Pas "bio", hein, juste la 2e partie


Serial Sucker


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hep hep ! Ki cé ka voté pour moi ?!
> 
> Hop hop, qu'il se dénonce !


Veux-tu un autre vote ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Veux-tu un autre vote ?!...




H&#233; ! Mais toi, t'as vot&#233; pour BioSS ! 

Si t'as vot&#233; pour lui aussi, &#231;a veut dire que tu consid&#232;res mon avatar aussi moche que le sien ! :affraid:

Merci la comparaison ! :sick:


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> &#8230;Si t'as vot&#233; pour lui aussi, &#231;a veut dire que tu consid&#232;res mon avatar aussi moche que le sien ! :affraid:
> 
> Merci la comparaison ! :S


Ben&#8230; 
serieux

t'aurais post&#233; avant, &#231;a relan&#231;ait le suspense.


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Serial Sucker



Ah ben voilà, il me manquait une raison valable


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Ben
> serieux
> 
> t'aurais posté avant, ça relançait le suspense.




J'ai posté avant (voir les premières pages).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y a une cabale pour truquer les scores, et tout &#231;a &#233;hont&#233;ment.
> 
> D'ailleurs, &#224; propos, le pseudo du favori, Bio esse-esse, il faut le prononcer ??
> &#199;a veut dire quoi ? Graphisme et Gestapo ? Nazisme et Crayon Gras ?


Mais non. Qu'est ce qui te fait croire &#231;a? 


Bon, je vote pour bioSS.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2007)

Moi je vote pour BioSS (ça se prononce BIO-ES-ES, BIO-S-S et CHIOTT)

Déjà, pour un pseudo graphiste, faire aussi moche comme avatar j'irais pas chez lui en tant que client

J'ai tout bon là


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais non. Qu'est ce qui te fait croire ça?
> 
> 
> Bon, je vote pour bioSS.



Qu'est-ce qui te fais croire que je crois ?
Moi, j'ai déjà voté.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi je vote pour BioSS (ça se prononce BIO-ES-ES, BIO-S-S et CHIOTT)
> 
> Déjà, pour un pseudo graphiste, faire aussi moche comme avatar j'irais pas chez lui en tant que client
> 
> (...)


Ça dépend, t'as quoi comme budget ?!....


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça dépend, t'as quoi comme budget ?!....



Comme aurait dit Crozemarie : "on s'en fout du budget...!"


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Comme aurait dit Crozemarie : "on s'en fout du budget...!"


'tain !...
T'as quand même vraiment une sale tronche !!....  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> T'as quand même vraiment une sale tronche !!....  :love:




bien d'accord, le jury pense &#224; lui pour le prix special d'interpretation !


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> T'as quand même vraiment une sale tronche !!....  :love:



c'est vrai!  

avec un bandeau, je suis presque aussi môche que Federer...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bien d'accord, le jury pense &#224; lui pour le prix special d'interpretation !


Tutut! 

Le jury c'est PonkHead. 
Non mais.


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tutut!
> 
> Le jury c'est PonkHead.
> Non mais.


C'est keske je dis !   fffrt:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (13 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (8 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (6 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)
* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Julrou 15 (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2007)

Je vote pour BioSS.

Je viens de regarder son avatar : c'est le plus moche, sans aucun doute.


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Mai 2007)

Rahhhhhhhh! Je change mon vote, désolée Dool, mais là, j'arrive plus à me retenir de rire! 

MacMarco, chapeau! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (15 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (9 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (8 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 vote)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 vote)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 vote)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Julrou 15 (1 vote)


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Rahhhhhhhh! Je change mon vote, désolée Dool, mais là, j'arrive plus à me retenir de rire!
> 
> MacMarco, chapeau! :love:




Merci Aurélie !  :love:

Bon, j'ai pas encore voté, donc, si c'est possible, je vote pour moi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2007)

hololooooooo!

Il est bien moche celui de BIOSS hé! 

Je vote pour lui, moi, tiens...


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> hololooooooo!
> 
> Il est bien moche celui de BIOSS h&#233;!
> 
> Je vote pour lui, moi, tiens...







_&#192; l'arrache, pask'&#231;a &#224; fout' !....  _​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Y'aurait le mod&#232;le Renault Fuego ?


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285765 a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait le mod&#232;le Renault Fuego ?  Et le ticheurte du muletta fanclub ?


Il t'a dit qu'il vait pas k'&#231;a &#224; fout !
Et puis muleta, y'a qu'un "t".


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Ouais mais en fait, c'est pas &#231;a le terme que je cherchais&#8230; Me rappelle plus du nom de la coiffure &#224; la con, l&#224;&#8230; avec les cheveux longs sur la nuque&#8230; &#199;a ressemble &#224; muletta, mais c'est pas &#231;a je crois. Donc avec un T ou 2, j'ai supprim&#233;


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285765 a dit:
			
		

> Y'aurait le modèle Renault Fuego ?


Ah murde ! J'avais complètement oublié cette caisse de rêve !... :rateau:   


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4285770 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais en fait, c'est pas ça le terme que je cherchais Me rappelle plus du nom de la coiffure à la con, là avec les cheveux longs sur la nuque Ça ressemble à muletta, mais c'est pas ça je crois. Donc avec un T ou 2, j'ai supprimé


Un 10-90 ?!...
10% devant, 90 derrière ?!....   :love:   
Deux t (in english)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde ! J'avais compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; cette caisse de r&#234;ve !... :rateau:



Ah oui, je me souviens, la "Porsche 924 du pauvre" :mouais: &#199;a me rappelle une histoire de plumage sans ramage  Au moins, les R15/17 elles n'&#233;taient pas copi&#233;es servilement, elles


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Ah ! Ben j'&#233;tais pas loin ! Mullet 

donc faut en faire un ticheurte pour le mullet fan club


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

T'as une photo ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2007)

Vous êtes méchants! 

Vous faites du mal aux gens dans le dedans d'eux-mêmes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Oui, il y a des milliers de nioubes mal coiffés qui sont allés se raser la tête en lisant le post de BackCat !

Et, depuis, ils pleurent...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes m&#233;chants!



Oui.
Surtout lui, l&#224;, au-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas de la m&#233;chancet&#233;&#8230; Au pire, de l'app&#233;tit. Rien de plus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285844 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de la méchanceté Au pire, de l'appétit. Rien de plus !



Tksss tksss tksss!!!... Petit petit petit... Miam miam les bonnes croquettes... des nouvelles ; à la morue... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rkkkk !&#169;

 Tirhum


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285896 a dit:
			
		

> Pouâââââââââââââââârkkkk !©




Pour les chats difficiles, il existe...






















































































*LE COUP DE PIED AU CUL!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4285896 a dit:
			
		

> Pouâââââââââââââââârkkkk !©
> 
> Tirhum


 
Si c'est pas frais en plus....  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour les chats difficiles, il existe...
> 
> *LE COUP DE PIED AU CUL!!!!*


Nan, ça, c'est à l'apéro ! 


 



Pour revenir au sujet...  
Il se fait désirer not' p'tit diablotin..... 
Faudrait p'têt qu'il ramène sa fraise par ici, nan ?!...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il se fait désirer not' p'tit diablotin.....
> Faudrait p'têt qu'il ramène sa fraise par ici, nan ?!...



Y cause impôts sur 'présidentielle 2007', et crois moi, ça occupe :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Y cause imp&#244;ts sur 'pr&#233;sidentielle 2007', et crois moi, &#231;a occupe :rateau:


Y cause pas, il "ass&#232;ne" ses v&#233;rit&#233;s !.... :mouais:


Hop ! J'remets la voiture, c'est trop classe le tuning !...  :love:
_J'devrais faire &#231;a avec ma R5, tiens !... :rateau: :rose:_


----------



## jugnin (1 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y cause pas, il "assène" ses vérités !.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _:love:-Bagnole trop top la classe-:love:_



Qu'il cause, palabre au assène, ça doit pas être très facile avec les oreilles qui sifflent aussi fort...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Gaffe aux glissades, ok ? Ce qui est au comptoir doit rester au comptoir, je vous remercie


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4286130 a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe aux glissades, ok ? Ce qui est au comptoir doit rester au comptoir, je vous remercie



Euh Chaton, ils parlaient de BioSS, là, je crois, pas de qui tu penses


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Non non. Je sais de quoi et de qui je parle


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4286155 a dit:
			
		

> Non non. Je sais de quoi et de qui je parle


POUR UNE FOIS!!!! 



`


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Qui &#234;tes-vous madame ?


----------



## dool (2 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4286173 a dit:
			
		

> Qui êtes-vous madame ?



Mme sans gène.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4286173 a dit:
			
		

> Qui &#234;tes-vous madame ?


Vous n'aviez pas les m&#234;mes propos quand j'ondulais langoureusement du bassin devant ma ou&#232;becam, gros d&#233;goutant!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2007)

Le blork ayant le bassin soud&#233; &#224; la m&#226;choire inf&#233;rieure (comme on peut le voir clairement sur la photo en couleurs de toi qui te sert d'avatar), &#231;a devait effectivement &#234;tre quelque chose &#224; voir ! 
 :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous n'aviez pas les m&#234;mes propos quand j'ondulais langoureusement du bassin devant ma ou&#232;becam, gros d&#233;goutant!


Si si. J'ai pos&#233; la m&#234;me question. Peut-&#234;tre aussi ai-je d&#251; demander votre adresse ?  M'en souviens plus. Mais manifestement, la LPA n'a pas trouv&#233;&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juin 2007)

Bon.
J'annule ma candidature. 
Je voulais pas revenir dans ce fil avant d'avoir moi aussi un UHMA qui tue tout mais c'est jamais les bons formats, les bons fichiers tout ça et ça minerve.

Pis d'façon, vue l'avance qu'a pris l'autoproclamé _brillant_ Bioss...:rateau: 
 


Moi je vote pour STARMAC.:king:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Juin 2007)

juste pour le remettre en m&#233;moire en d&#233;but de page... 

Au fait &#231;a se termine quand, que je puisse remettre un pr&#233;sident dangereux...???


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> juste pour le remettre en mémoire en début de page...
> 
> Au fait ça se termine quand,



le 20 juin à midi, je crois.



la(n)guille a dit:


> que je puisse remettre un président dangereux...???



hein ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Juin 2007)

Ah au fait, j'apporte ma contribution à l'UHMAC : je vote BioSS !
:love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Juin 2007)

Le vote BioSS, c'est pour les bobos ou les nostalgiques de la Peugeot RCX. 

_Edit : Et de la Magnum Racing aussi._

Moi, je vote Dool. Et &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir les lapins.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Le vote BioSS, c'est pour les bobos ou les nostalgiques de la Peugeot RCX.




Les bobos-jackies s'il te plait !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (18 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (9 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* Julrou 15 (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (2 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Juin 2007)

Sans vouloir remettre en cause ton classement, cher PonkHead, il me semble qu'il subsiste quelques fautes d'orthographes et d'accords. Quand on a 2 vote*S*, 3 vote*S*, ou 6 vote*S*, on en a plusieurs. Donc il faut un S.

Sinon, ravi de voir que BioSS est largement en tête. :love: :love:


Et que j'ai 3 voix... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sans vouloir remettre en cause ton classement, cher PonkHead, il me semble qu'il subsiste quelques fautes d'orthographes et d'accords. Quand on a 2 vote*S*, 3 vote*S*, ou 6 vote*S*, on en a plusieurs. Donc il faut un S.
> 
> Sinon, ravi de voir que BioSS est largement en tête. :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Exception confirmant la règle : BioSS, bien qu'assez singulier, à quand même deux "S"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juin 2007)

Personne pour voter Ed_The_Head? 

Tant pis, je vote BioSS!


----------



## dool (4 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi, je vote Dool. Et ça n'a rien à voir les lapins.



Ca a voir avec cette relation sulfureuse et éreintante au fond du terrier de la rue Saint denis ? Là où tu m'as appris à jouer avec une carotte et où je t'ai montré que les dents longues ne sont pas forcément un défaut...???
En tout cas, le blue style est fier de toi ! :rateau: Et te donne RDV à ce même terrier pour que je te soit reconnaissante de ton vote


Ponk, si on se rallie, qu'on fait un avatar double, qu'on s'emboite et tout ça quoi... on déchire Biosseusseu !! Tenté ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Personne pour voter Ed_The_Head?


Mon pauv' Nini!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon pauv' Nini!



Un si beau yorkshire.

Ponk ayant dit qu'il compterait les votes selon la méthode "au bon vouloir", 
je propose mon vote à moins que quelqu'un est comptabilisés les votes.

Non. 

Bon ben 1 vote pour Ed.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Bon ben 1 vote pour Ed.



C'est le pauv' Nini qui va êt' content...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (20 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (9 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* Julrou 15 (3 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head (1 vote)


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juin 2007)

Hé, pourquoi Ed il a pas de nom de scène? 

Je propose Ed "tête d'ampoule" the Head.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé, pourquoi Ed il a pas de nom de scène?
> 
> Je propose Ed "tête d'ampoule" the Head.


C'est beaucoup mieux que t&#234;te de *******.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

et notre bon Patoch... personne ne vote pour lui???
Pourtant...


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Ugly Home-Made Avatar Contest*
> ** édition 2007 **​
> La compétition est ouverte.
> N'importe qui peut se présenter, vote ici jusqu'à fin juin.
> ...



Mais à la relecture de cet intitulé magnifique, je vote pour renesman, parce que moi, je l'aime...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2007)

Ah j'avais pas vu que BioSS faisait partie de la liste 

Ben je vote pour lui !


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2007)

Je peux revoter pour moi ? 

Je trouve que deux voix, c'est tout triste, tout étique, tout misérable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je peux revoter pour moi ?
> 
> Je trouve que deux voix, c'est tout triste, tout étique, tout misérable


Voter plusieurs fois, par contre, ça n'est pas éthique !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (21 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (9 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (5 votes)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (2 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Voter plusieurs fois, par contre, ça n'est pas éthique !



Mais ce n'est pas possible ça... tu deviens vraiment procédure, procédure... c'est toujours le problème avec les vieux ponks... dès qu'ils se rangent, il faut toujours qu'ils la ramènent sur le retour vers un futur, un vrai, avec des règles et tout et tout...   

Dans quel monde on vit...!!!

:hein: 

Et bientôt il faudra qu'on pointe avec un badge pour participer??? une inscription avec un formulaire en trois volets, sur du carbonne, en appuyant bien fort???

:rateau:   

Bref, si couleur du sud veut voter plusieurs fois, je vote pour qu'"il-elle"puise le faire, autant de fois que possible, à condition que ce soit pour BioSS...

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Pour la peine, je ne comptabilise pas ton vote pour le reine, et toc !

Non mais ça va, aussi,
déjà dans le fil d'à côté, je me fais traiter de gros lourdaux - maintenant de vieux
et puis quoi encore ?

Déjà que je vais me faire piquer mon titre à l'UHMAC...

La vie est dégueulasse !


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> déjà dans le fil d'à côté, je me fais traiter de gros lourdaux - maintenant de vieux
> et puis quoi encore ?
> 
> Déjà que je vais me faire piquer mon titre à l'UHMAC...
> ...



Pauv ponk   

Tu me rajoutes 5-6 votes ?


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour la peine, je ne comptabilise pas ton vote pour le reine, et toc !
> 
> Non mais ça va, aussi,
> déjà dans le fil d'à côté, je me fais traiter de gros lourdaux - maintenant de vieux
> ...



Mais non, Ponk, tu n'es ni vieux ni lourdaud, mais jeune, svelte et fin 



(bon, alors je peux revoter pour moi maintenant ?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (21 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (10 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (10 votes)
* PonkHead - A new ponk is risin' (9 votes)
* dool - the ugly bunny qui terrifie les petits (9 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (5 votes)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## dool (5 Juin 2007)

On est le 6...je n'ai toujours pas voté.... .... starmacounet, tu me refile la liste...puisque Ponk refuse mon alliance, malgré toutes les salamaleks que je lui promettai, je vais voir à qui je donne ma voix pour représenter la "moche attitude" dans notre bon forum....(et oui je mets pleins de ... et je vous m...erde !)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4289756 a dit:
			
		

> Pauv ponk


J'aurais pas pété bêtement les roulettes de mon déambulateur en m'appuyant un peu trop dessus, je te leur filerais bien des coups de cane dans les tibias, moi, à ces petits beatniks !

Le monde se vautre dans la chienlit depuis mai68 que s'en est à vomir sa compote !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> On est le 6...je n'ai toujours pas voté.... .... starmacounet, tu me refile la liste...puisque Ponk refuse mon alliance, malgré toutes les salamaleks que je lui promettai, je vais voir à qui je donne ma voix pour représenter la "moche attitude" dans notre bon forum....(et oui je mets pleins de ... et je vous m...erde !)


Hé, dool - agad'


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Voter plusieurs fois, par contre, ça n'est pas éthique !




Ah, ça.


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bon.
> J'annule ma candidature.



Tapette ! 



dool a dit:


> Ca a voir avec cette relation sulfureuse et &#233;reintante au fond du terrier de la rue Saint denis ? L&#224; o&#249; tu m'as appris &#224; jouer avec une carotte et o&#249; je t'ai montr&#233; que les dents longues ne sont pas forc&#233;ment un d&#233;faut...???
> En tout cas, le blue style est fier de toi ! :rateau: Et te donne RDV &#224; ce m&#234;me terrier pour que je te soit reconnaissante de ton vote



H&#233; ho l&#224;, d&#233;baller l'intimit&#233; du terrier au grand jour, &#231;a va nan ? Apr&#232;s faudra pas s'&#233;tonner de voir des gens fantasmer rien qu'&#224; voir des trous dans les talus...:mouais:

:love:



PonkHead a dit:


> Voter plusieurs fois, par contre, &#231;a n'est pas &#233;thique !



Ouais, pas &#233;thique, et path&#233;tique m&#234;me.



PonkHead a dit:


> H&#233;, dool - agad'



Ah ouais, l&#224; , &#231;a commence &#224; &#234;tre compet'.


----------



## dool (5 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé, dool - agad'



Je regarde...mais pas longtemps alors ! C'est vraiment hideux ! :love: 

Noyez les petits qui disent.........


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais, là , ça commence à être compet'.


Alors, les jeunes ?
Calmés ?

Comme on dit dans les émissions de realTV - cette saison, le niveau est très élevé !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (21 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (18 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (10 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (10 votes)
* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)

* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2007)

Hum, je retire ma candidature... :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bon.
> J'annule ma candidature.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Hum, je retire ma candidature... :mouais:



Tapettes !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

T'façons, Julrou il ne peut pas, il a déjà des votes !
Et, d'ici le 20, tout peux changer - l'hégémonie biossienne n'est pas inéluctable !




(En plus, sacrément snob, le leader, il n'est même pas venu nous dire bonjour et remercier ses gentils électeurs.
Franchement, ça ne se fait pas...)


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Au dernier moment Patoch se pointe et il est désigné Empereur. C'est pas comme ça que ça marche en principe ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Au dernier moment Patoch se pointe et il est désigné Empereur. C'est pas comme ça que ça marche en principe ?


Chut!


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Au dernier moment Patoch se pointe et il est désigné Empereur. C'est pas comme ça que ça marche en principe ?



Peut être, s'il est pas trop manchot...:rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Tapettes !



*Ca fait deux fois!  *

Ca me stimule pour revenir dans la bataille, petit Lapinot&#169; (-->la pine au ... ?:mouais:).

C'est Appleworks version d&#233;but du si&#232;cle qui me pose probl&#232;me, mais j'vais trouver.
Peut-&#234;tre:rateau:




Edit: j't'aurai d'fa&#231;on, je suis mieux et c'est tout.


----------



## jugnin (5 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> *Ca fait deux fois!  *
> 
> Ca me stimule (...) (-->la pine au ... ?:mouais:).



Alors &#231;a, c'est toi qui voit. Je voudrais surtout pas me m&#234;ler de tes affaires.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Au dernier moment Patoch se pointe et il est désigné Empereur. C'est pas comme ça que ça marche en principe ?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Chut!





jugnin a dit:


> Peut être, s'il est pas trop manchot...:rateau:



Commencez pas à me les rider, tas de pébrons!... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Sinon y'aura du cassoulet aux gros mots pour tout le monde! :love: 

Taaaaaaaaaapettes!


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Taaaaaaaaaapettes!


Poil aux.....


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Commencez pas à me les rider, tas de pébrons!... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Sinon y'aura du cassoulet aux gros mots pour tout le monde! :love:
> 
> Taaaaaaaaaapettes!



T'ain, achète un livre de cuisine (demande à tirhum ), moi j'aime bien la diversité :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux.....



********S!!!!*

Et muuuuuurde! La charta di mierda....:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> ... moi j'aime bien la diversité :love:



Bah... Moi tu sais, à part la position du missionnaire... Et encore ; pas trop longtemps... :sleep:  :style:


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Ben achète le kamasutra en même temps alors. Du même auteur


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Moi tu sais, à part la position du missionnaire... Et encore ; pas trop longtemps... :sleep:  :style:



L'important c'est de participer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ben achète le kamasutra en même temps alors. Du même auteur




Hééééé! Mais c'est vrai que dans les deux on t'explique comment farcir le beignet à la morue... Sauf que dans le premier je suis tombé dessus à "Accras", tout au début, alors que dans le second je suis tombé dessus par hasard...
Merci M'dame Mado...  :love:


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci M'dame Mado...  :love:



De rien 


​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2007)

Ooooooooh! Un K-Way pour le niakoué!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

nid &#224; quou&#233; ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (21 votes)
> * PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (18 votes)
> * starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
> * [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (10 votes)
> * Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (10 votes)



Je propose une alliance (pas en or, je manque de moyens en ce moment) à CouleurSud, histoire que notre paire reprenne la tête avant le sprint final.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

Oula Bunny et Ponk cartonnent... J'vote pour eux.


 Ponk, tu m'remets quelques voix discretos que je finisse juste derri&#232;re vous ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je propose une alliance (pas en or, je manque de moyens en ce moment) &#224; CouleurSud, histoire que notre paire reprenne la t&#234;te avant le sprint final.


On a d'j&#224; dit : on est pas au chateau. 

Les voix &#231;a se marchande pas, chacun a les siennes, on se d&#233;merde avec. 



(Ponk c'est pas pareil, c'est le jury, lui. )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (21 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (19 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (15 votes)
* starmac "we wish you a merry funeral" (10 votes)
* Couleur "Je penche donc je suis" Sud (10 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
* macmarco - the koala from pastel hell (4 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2007)

*Ponky-doolybunny powaaaaaaaaah ! *:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juin 2007)

finalement, je me demande si je vais pas voter pour Bompi, parce que quand m&#234;me, il est m&#244;che son avatar... quand m&#234;me!!


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2007)

Bon, puisque l'heure est aux alliances, j'invite tous les moins de 10 voix à me rejoindre sur la liste "Freak Circus", ensemble, nous l'emporterons !


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je propose une alliance (pas en or, je manque de moyens en ce moment) à CouleurSud, histoire que notre paire reprenne la tête avant le sprint final.



Là, c'est certain, on va gagner. 

Il suffirait que tu m'aides à faire un chat qui habite dans une maison en pente et qui dit "bonne journée" dans un style deuilo-kitsch

Alors, terminés, finis, renvoyés à leurs chères études, les BioSS et autres dooloPonk


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bon, puisque l'heure est aux alliances, j'invite tous les moins de 10 voix &#224; me rejoindre sur la liste "Freak Circus", ensemble, nous l'emporterons !



Ben ... T'aurais propos&#233; "Fric Circus", j'aurais pas dit, mais l&#224; :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour Ponk et Dool.... :hein:  Sont vraiment trop affreux vos avatars ..  ..  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Juin 2007)

bah le style "mal-dessiné" c'est un peu facile...le vrai manque de gout est primordial, 
j'hésite...
allez je vote pour BIOSS aussi


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

Farpaitement !


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *Ponky-doolybunny powaaaaaaaaah ! *:love:
> _Dernière modification par Grug Hier à 18h31.                 Motif: *grossissement*._



_ 


Déjà ? 
J'ose à peine imaginer la gueule de votre rejeton à venir..
_


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Je vote Ponkdool !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2007)

je rejoins freaks, mais je vote toujours pour Bompi...


----------



## dool (7 Juin 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> bah le style "mal-dessiné" c'est un peu facile...le vrai manque de gout est primordial,



Facile, facile....demande à Tirhum ou Roberto de "mal dessiner"...on verra si c'est si facile que ça de faire aussi moche que nous !  :mouais: Nous qui nous sommes appliqués en plus, pour faire au mieux de nos capacités....je prend ceci pour une insulte !  


Bon, quoiqu'il en soit, je pense que nous sommes prêts à gouverner ce monde d'avatars trop lisses et chouuuuuuux. Je garderais 2-3 de nos enfants (si on peut appeler ces trucs des enfants ?!  ) pour les amis, pour qu'lls s'amusent les jours de pluie. Les autres investiront le forum, s'insinueront dans vos petites cases de profil, et représenteront la force de l'UHMAC !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Je donne ma voix &#224; BioSS. 

:love:
:love:
:bebe:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2007)

Je ne peux pas laisser faire ça!

Je vote BIOSS!

Sans dec, vous pourriez le laisser gagner quand même... Il débute, ill est jeune, il faut l'encourager.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Voilà qui est bien dit.

Non mais. 


S'il ne gagne pas, t'peux être sûr que sa carrière de designer est foutu.






Même s'il gagne, d'ailleurs...


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Facile, facile....demande à Tirhum ou Roberto de "mal dessiner"...on verra si c'est si facile que ça de faire aussi moche que nous !  :mouais:
> (...)


C'est clair !....
J'ai pensé essayer, mais je crois que certains "réflexes" de dessin vont m'empêcher de faire aussi "bien" que vous....


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> hololooooooo!
> 
> Il est bien moche celui de BIOSS hé!
> 
> Je vote pour lui, moi, tiens...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne peux pas laisser faire ça!
> 
> Je vote BIOSS!
> 
> Sans dec, vous pourriez le laisser gagner quand même... Il débute, ill est jeune, il faut l'encourager.



Et ben, je vois que certains à la morale douteuse (qui en doutait encore ici ?) ici n'hésite pas à voter plusieurs fois...


Ponk mon cheri, tu en r'mets une louche ? Pour la route bien sur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4291791 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, je vois que certains à la morale douteuse (qui en doutait encore ici ?) ici n'hésite pas à voter plusieurs fois...
> 
> 
> Ponk mon cheri, tu en r'mets une louche ? Pour la route bien sur


C'est une accusation bien basse, et m&#233;prisable. 

Allez hop, je vote pour BioSS.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2007)

Exactement!

C'est m&#234;me vil et sans fondement! 

Puisque c'est comme &#231;a, je soutiens Ed : comme lui, je vote BIOSS.

Toc!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Pisque c'est ca, je vote DoolPonk !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (25 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (23 votes)
* StarmacSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (20 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco) (4 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Ah, au fait, comme mes compétences en forum avoisinent celles en dessin, j'avais, à sa demande, bricolé un avatar moche pour Stephaaanie mais je n'arrive pas à le lui coller en pièce jointe dans un mp (et puis j'ai pas que ça à foutre de chercher)

Alors, je le colle là.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

pour fêter ça, j'inaugure un nouvel avatar 

toujours en chantier mais... il reste 13 jours pour refaire notre retard


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Je vote MacMarco, Rezba, Starmac et ED


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote MacMarco, Rezba, Starmac et ED


Ah non, tu peux voter plusieurs fois mais que pour un seul candidat. Ce sera donc 4 voix pour Ed.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

Notre ascension sera irrésistible


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Ah ! J'avais pas vu ce topic encore...

Que de beaux avatars, mais je crois que je vais voter pour DoolPonk, que je ne connais pas encore.


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, au fait, comme mes compétences en forum avoisinent celles en dessin, j'avais, à sa demande, bricolé un avatar moche pour Stephaaanie mais je n'arrive pas à le lui coller en pièce jointe dans un mp (et puis j'ai pas que ça à foutre de chercher)
> 
> Alors, je le colle là.



*Je prends!*
 

J'veux bien être blonde pendant 13 jours, voire au-delà, ça va être trop super.
:rateau:


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

j'y compte bien.

je vais reprendre mon activit&#233; de support technique dans les fils techniques et &#224; nous les votes sinc&#232;res et reconnaissants de la foule !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Votre mépris plein d'aigreur pour le rayonnant modèle de démocratie qu'est ce fil me peine et m'afflige.

Voter plusieurs fois ?
Pour plusieurs personnes ?

Ah !

Vous mériteriez que je demande à benjamin de bloquer vos avatars sur un bien laid dessiné par moi !

Tiens....
Mais c'est une idée, ça...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'y compte bien.
> 
> je vais reprendre mon activité de support technique dans les fils techniques et à nous les votes sincères et reconnaissants de la foule !



Bonne idée. Moi, je vais faire un tour dans "Switch et conseils d'achats". Il y a de la réserve de voix


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (25 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (25 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les fun&#233;railles qui penchent" (22 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (18 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco) (4 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon &#233;picier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

StarmacSud a dit:


> j'y compte bien.
> 
> je vais reprendre mon activit&#233; de support technique dans les fils techniques et &#224; nous les votes sinc&#232;res et reconnaissants de la foule !


Il le dit, il le fait !

Mais, ignoble racoleur pour un avatar tout pourri - tu t'es fait griller par plus racoleur et plus pourri que toi (et on a toujours besoin d'un plus pourri que soi) - en l'occurence, moi.

H&#233; h&#233; h&#233;


----------



## dool (7 Juin 2007)

Aller, je vote pour NOUS !!! 

...Attendez, je vérifie qu'il n'y ai pas un malin qui est décidé de s'appeler "nous" sur ce forum......


Bon c'est bon ! JE VOTE POUR NOUS !!!

Je ne supporte vraiment pas de voir ces 2 tronches accollés.

Mais je t'adore Ponk tu le sais ça ???!!!


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

Juste une petite demande : je souhaite que dans la pr&#233;sentation des r&#233;sultats, les noms de starmac et couleur sud soient pr&#233;sent&#233;s entiers.

CouleurSud & Starmac

Juste pour assurer &#224; ma partenaire la m&#234;me visibilit&#233;.
C'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Y'a m&#234;me du mamyblue spirit l&#224;-dedans. C'est moins moche que doul&#233;ponque, mais c'est assur&#233;ment de plus mauvais go&#251;t&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

C'est fait - voir plus haut.

dool, agad' on est ex-aequo avec jackySS !!!!!!!!!! (il faut bien ça, parce que tenir jusqu'au 20 avec des avatars aussi moches, faut être en béton armé dans son moi intérieur)


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4291895 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a même du mamyblue spirit là-dedans. C'est moins moche que douléponque, mais c'est assurément de plus mauvais goût



Merci.

la référence à mamy me touche on ne peut plus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Ah ben quand c'est&#8230; _bien_, faut l'dire, hein ? :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est fait - voir plus haut.
> 
> dool, agad' on est ex-aequo avec jackySS !!!!!!!!!! (il faut bien ça, parce que tenir jusqu'au 20 avec des avatars aussi moches, faut être en béton armé dans son moi intérieur)



Ah ben du coup je vote pour vous moi aussi


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4291900 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben quand c'est _bien_, faut l'dire, hein ? :affraid:



enfoiré !

Pour les ceusses qui n'auraient pas encore apprécié la _mamy's touch_....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait un anglophile averti pour nous donner le sens exact du terme "ugly" qui est quand même la définition de base de ce concours...

Mais il me semble que "laid" y correspond plus que "de mauvais goût"

Et toc !




('tain, comme que je te l'envoie dans les cordes le "mamy-style" !)


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

on pourrait aussi se poser la question de la diff&#233;rence entre laid et mal fait...

prouttt dans les dents.


Et puis, tu vas voir que je finirai bien par vous proposer des Mugs personnalis&#233;s


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4291903 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben du coup je vote pour vous moi aussi


Mmmhhh, tiens !...
Ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié de voter, moi...
Mmmmhhh, pour BioSS, tiens !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

C'est bien Tirhum, voter c'est important.

Ponk, t'oublie pas hein ? On a dit que je devais finir juste derri&#232;re vous


----------



## dool (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4291949 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Tirhum, voter c'est important.
> 
> Ponk, t'oublie pas hein ? On a dit que je devais finir juste derrière vous



Vieux cochon va ! :love:



je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je tiendrais jusqu'au 20, je....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (30 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (25 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (22 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco) (4 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4291895 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a même du mamyblue spirit là-dedans. C'est moins moche que douléponque, mais c'est assurément de plus mauvais goût



Ah ! Un vrai connaisseur


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud, cette petit tenue vichy rose te va &#224; ravir.

 

Je vote pour toi !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> CouleurSud, cette petit tenue vichy rose te va &#224; ravir.
> 
> 
> 
> Je vote pour toi !



Merci de ce beau compliment qui me fait rosir

Mais tu sais, ton petit napperon bleu (d'un go&#251;t s&#251;r et d&#233;licat) te sied &#224; merveille

Alors je vote pour toi


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Je m'y retrouve plus entre Dool, Ponk, Starmac, CouleurSud... :affraid:

Je ne sais plus pour qui voter... 


Bon ben en attendant, je vais voter pour BioSS. :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Juin 2007)

ca fait pas au moins 3 fois que tu votes pour BIOSS julrou??

est-ce qu'il y aura un 2eme tour ? ou une finale à la limite. et un débat télévisé ptete même.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> ca fait pas au moins 3 fois que tu votes pour BIOSS julrou??
> 
> est-ce qu'il y aura un 2eme tour ? ou une finale à la limite. et un débat télévisé ptete même.




Meuh n'importe quoi ! 

Hé ho, t'es pas le jury toi !

Moi, j'ai toute confiance en PonkHead, c'est lui qui juges ! :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2007)

Bon, alors on dirait que BioSS conduirait sa voiture en tongs vertes, alors du coup je vote pour lui.

P4blo, tu ne m'en veus pas trop ? :rose:


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> enfoiré !
> 
> Pour les ceusses qui n'auraient pas encore apprécié la _mamy's touch_....




C'est limite supportable :sick:
Ponk, tu veux pas avancer la date de fin de concours ? Merde, fais un geste quoi.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est limite supportable :sick:
> Ponk, tu veux pas avancer la date de fin de concours ? Merde, fais un geste quoi.



Enfin, un vrai compliment ! :love: 
Merci mado 

*Et pour tous, n'ayez pas peur de laisser parler votre coeur  :

votez CouleurSud et Starmac !!!*


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Enfin, un vrai compliment ! :love:
> Merci mado




Oui, oui. 
Mais je vote pour la fusion du Lapin Punk. Que les choses soient claires


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Oui, oui.
> Mais je vote pour la fusion du Lapin Punk. Que les choses soient claires



(censuré)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est limite supportable :sick:
> Ponk, tu veux pas avancer la date de fin de concours ? Merde, fais un geste quoi.


Ah ah ah !
la terreur sourde de la laideur universelle envahit petit à petit le forum qui se met à sentir comme un vieux marais putride exhalant ses miasmes colorés aux nez fins des esthètes.
Ah ah ah (répétais-je)

C'est fait exprès.

Car je suis méchant.


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

Starmac et couleur Sud, ce que vous faites est tr&#232;s laid moralement.

Puisque c'est &#231;a, je vais me faire une signature de compet aussi, j'en ai marre d'&#234;tre le seul &#224; avoir vot&#233; pour moi. Je veux renverser la tendance !


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Starmac et couleur Sud, ce que vous faites est très laid moralement.



Que de compliments !

Nous avons bien fait de nous unir, CouleurSud, très bien fait.
La synergie n'est pas qu'une utopie


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Starmac et couleur Sud, ce que vous faites est très laid moralement.
> 
> Puisque c'est ça, je vais me faire une signature de compet aussi, j'en ai marre d'être le seul à avoir voté pour moi. Je veux renverser la tendance !



Ah ! Mais, non, non ! J'ai voté pour toi, en tir groupé, mais le chef n'a pas mis à jour la liste


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (30 votes)
** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (26 votes)*
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (22 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
** rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (5 votes)*
* The freak circus (macmarco) (4 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (1 vote)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Bon. J'ai bien r&#233;fl&#233;chi. La laideur l'emporte sur le mauvais go&#251;t. Mais je rassure tout le monde, le mauvais go&#251;t est omnipr&#233;sent en t&#234;te de classement. Au cumul, donc : je vote Ponqu&#233;doule&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Starmac et couleur Sud, ce que vous faites est très laid moralement.
> 
> Puisque c'est ça, je vais me faire une signature de compet aussi, j'en ai marre d'être le seul à avoir voté pour moi. Je veux renverser la tendance !





starmac a dit:


> Que de compliments !
> 
> Nous avons bien fait de nous unir, CouleurSud, très bien fait.
> La synergie n'est pas qu'une utopie



Ah oui, parce que cette fois nous avons l'avis objectif d'une autorité, un avis qui émane d'un véritable expert en avatarologie, j'irai jusqu'à dire d'un spécialiste de l'éthique de l'avatar.

(je ne doute d'ailleurs pas un seul instant que, malgré son souci d'objectivité scientifique (qu'il en soit loué !), rezba ne manquera pas de voter pour nous)


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah ! Mais, non, non ! J'ai voté pour toi, en tir groupé, mais le chef n'a pas mis à jour la liste




Comme quoi en protestant
quand il est encore temps
on peut finir
par obtenir
dédommagement !



MacMarco, si on fait équipe on les écrase tous !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Starmac et couleur Sud, ce que vous faites est très laid moralement.


N'importe qui peut être une star rezba - tout le monde a droit à son quart d'heure de gloire.
La sélection au talent est injuste, elle exclut ceux qui n'ont rien à apporter du devant de la scène.
Tout le monde doit pouvoir être quelqu'un - et on n'est personne si personne ne nous connait.

Voilà la nouvelle trinité.

Je pense pouvoir vendre le concept à Endemol.
Non ?

Il l'ont déjà ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'importe qui peut être une star rezba - tout le monde a droit à son quart d'heure de gloire.
> La sélection au talent est injuste, elle exclut ceux qui n'ont rien à apporter du devant de la scène.
> Tout le monde doit pouvoir être quelqu'un - et on n'est personne si personne ne nous connait.



Chef, j'avais voté pour Macmarco et Ed aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> MacMarco, si on fait &#233;quipe on les &#233;crase tous !



Oui, la mochitude vaincra ! Il faut rejoindre la bande de fr(ic)eaks 

PS : Il y a encore quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (30 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (27 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (22 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Julrou 15 (6 votes)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (5 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco) (5 votes)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (3 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour BioSS !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vote pour BioSS !



Je suis au regret de constater que tu n'as pas le sens des vrais valeurs esthétiques et morales qui, indéniablement, sont représentées pas starmac & CouleurSud


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis au regret de constater que tu n'as pas le sens des vrais valeurs esthétiques et morales qui, indéniablement, sont représentées pas starmac & CouleurSud




Apparemment, ouais.
Le style mémé-chiffon, pas trop pour moi.
Non, moi, c'est plutôt le style jackie-tunning.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Apparemment, ouais.
> Le style mémé-chiffon, pas trop pour moi.
> Non, moi, c'est plutôt le style jackie-tunning.


Remarques, on pourrait voter pour toi...
J'l'aime "bien" ton avatar....


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Non non, il n'en est pas question. Je ne suis pas de ce genre-là moi, môssieur ! 

J'ai une certaine classe, moi.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis au regret de constater que tu n'as pas le sens des vrais valeurs esthétiques et morales qui, indéniablement, sont représentées pas starmac & CouleurSud



Exactement...

D'autant que vous pourrez profiter de nous tous les matins en faisant l'acquisition (à peu de frais) de cette très belle série de mugs :








Commandez par mp uniquement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai une certaine classe, moi.



CP ? CE1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

D'autant que c'est bientôt la fête des pères...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Exactement...
> 
> D'autant que vous pourrez profiter de nous tous les matins en faisant l'acquisition (&#224; peu de frais) de cette tr&#232;s belle s&#233;rie de mugs :
> 
> ...



Pour le ch&#232;que, c'est &#224; toi ou &#224; CouleurSud ? 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> CP ? CE1 ?




Moyenne section maternelle ! 

:love:


D'ailleurs, Pascal, je t'ai enfin envoy&#233; l'enveloppe hier...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai une certaine classe, moi.



Terminale L ?


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Exactement...
> 
> D'autant que vous pourrez profiter de nous tous les matins en faisant l'acquisition (à peu de frais) de cette très belle série de mugs :
> 
> ...



Tu t'avises de nous apporter 1 seul petit déjeuner dans ces horreurs, on te jette aux crocodiles 
Je suis sûre que ma co-équipière sera d'accord.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'autant que c'est bientôt la fête des pères...



Mais comme c'est vrai ! J'avais oublié ce détail d'une importance capitale pour le commerce


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour le chèque, c'est à toi ou à CouleurSud ?



Uniquement par Pay-_Supplice du_- Pal


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Terminale L ?




Par exemple.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Uniquement par Pay-_Supplice du_- Pal



Je peux t'en commander une demi-douzaine ? (c'est que j'ai une famille nombreuse )

Et j'espère que j'ai le poster d'offert !


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Mais comme c'est vrai ! J'avais oubli&#233; ce d&#233;tail d'une importance capitale pour le commerce


Mouais...
M'enfin, un gif anim&#233; ce serait plus classe ! 
Z'avez encore du progr&#232;s &#224; faire ! BioSS, lui il y a pens&#233; !...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu t'avises de nous apporter 1 seul petit d&#233;jeuner dans ces horreurs, on te jette aux crocodiles
> Je suis s&#251;re que ma co-&#233;quipi&#232;re sera d'accord.


C'est une sorte de mug philosophal : bu l&#224;-dedans, n'importe quel breuvage, m&#234;me le meilleur, aura forc&#233;ment un go&#251;t transmut&#233; en go&#251;t de WC.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (32 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (27 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...
* Julrou 15 (12 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* rezba - "Mon épicier etc." (5 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco) (5 votes)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (3 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Ben dis donc, je vois que j'ai doublé en une demi-heure, les choses vont vite par ici.

:afraid:


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une sorte de mug philosophal : bu là-dedans, n'importe quel breuvage, même le meilleur, aura forcément un goût transmuté en goût de WC.




Je savais que tu étais un vrai poète


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, je vois que j'ai doublé en une demi-heure, les choses vont vite par ici.
> 
> :afraid:


On est pas en Suisse, hein !... 

 :casse:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On est pas en Suisse, hein !...
> 
> :casse:





Ah &#231;a. 

Mais tout de m&#234;me. Si les choses &#233;taient partout pareilles, le taux de croissance serait &#224; 10 &#37;...


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, Pascal, je t'ai enfin envoyé l'enveloppe hier...



Tu diles de la beuh, ptit ? non, c'est pas juste pour savoir, c'est que ça m'intéresse.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu diles de la beuh, ptit ? non, c'est pas juste pour savoir, c'est que ça m'intéresse.




Par MP !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu diles de la beuh, ptit ? non, c'est pas juste pour savoir, c'est que ça m'intéresse.


Oui, il dile.
D'ailleurs, j'ai testé et les effets sont frappants : tu te prends illico pour le président !

C'est de la beuh d'pouvoir.

(Pascal, si tu nous r'gardes...)


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Et tu fais de super avatars home made ultra moches avec ça....

  


La classe.
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> (Pascal, si tu nous r'gardes...)



Je te r'garde, et tu me navres à un point que tu n'imagines même pas :mouais:







Ah merdoum, c'est déjà pris, ça, comme réplique


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Et vlan passe-moi l'gilet selon Pascal 77  a dit:


> Je te r'garde, et tu me navres à un point que tu n'imagines même pas :mouais:



Pas mal comme contrefaçon  Presque aussi bien que l'Originel s'il est


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bon, puisque l'heure est aux alliances, j'invite tous les moins de 10 voix à me rejoindre sur la liste "Freak Circus", ensemble, nous l'emporterons !




Me voilà !
Enfin, ça arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (32 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (27 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...
* Julrou 15 (12 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba) (10 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (3 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* la(n)guille - the king of the pourave aquerelle (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2007)

Rezba est horrible.

Si, si.


Mais je vote quand m&#234;me BIOSS.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Rezba est horrible.
> 
> Si, si.
> 
> ...


Benjamin, tu peux pas abonner notre ami Bioss pour ce fil? Steuplait?


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2007)

mais j'ai dit que je rejoignais les freaks, et je confirme, bien que je v&#244;te pour Bompi...


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

Non, t'es trop beau. D&#233;grade-toi encore, et on te prend avec nous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (32 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (27 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
Mon bassounet chéri, maintenant il va falloir assumer et arborer fièrement un avatar réellement moche...
* Julrou 15 (12 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille) (11 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* Ed_the_Head_d'ampoule (3 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Et mon vote BioSS alors ?

Pas comptabilisé à ce que je vois...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et mon vote BioSS alors ?
> 
> Pas comptabilisé à ce que je vois...


Au lieu de faire le malin, accélère,
t'as les freak au cul.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2007)

Merci &#224; Rezba et L'anguille d'avoir rejoint le Freaks Circus ! 




Vous aussi, rejoignez-nous ! 

PS : Merci &#224; Ed qui nous rejoint &#224; l'instant !


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Au lieu de faire le malin, accélère,
> t'as les freak au cul.



J'en ai rien à fout', je vote pour eux aussi !


----------



## philire (7 Juin 2007)

je suis assez laid? vous m'acceptez les Freaks?


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2007)

philire a dit:


> je suis assez laid? vous m'acceptez les Freaks?



Bien s&#251;r !!!
Bienvenue dans notre circus ! 





Freaks : macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, Ed_the_Head, philire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

philire a dit:


> je suis assez laid? vous m'acceptez les Freaks?



On dirait Kermit en pleine crise de varicelle


----------



## philire (7 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour les Freaks, on est pas encore aussi laids que Bioss mais avec un peu d'aide, on peut y arriver.... :afraid:


----------



## dool (7 Juin 2007)

C'est un peu facile ça ! Se faire une liste et cumuler les votes !!!  :mouais: 

C'est antiponkistutionnel !!!

Il est marqué dans le code ponkien, celui qui a été enterré dans la fosse sceptique de Ramses XVII, qu'il faut arborer les croisements génétiques en avatar !!!


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

Ah nous gonfle pas, hein! Mauvaise perdante !
D'abord, r&#233;cup&#233;rez Ed. Si on le garde, on a aucune chance !


----------



## philire (7 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> C'est antiponkistutionnel !!!
> 
> Il est marqué dans le code ponkien, celui qui a été enterré dans la fosse sceptique de Ramses XVII, qu'il faut arborer les croisements génétiques en avatar !!!



C'est malin, je ressemble plus à rien maintenant :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

philire a dit:


> C'est malin, je ressemble plus à rien maintenant :hein:



Parce que tu pensais vraiment ressembler à quelque chose avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (32 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (28 votes)
* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)

* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (18 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (16 votes)
* Julrou 15 (16 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (16 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## dool (8 Juin 2007)

Et ben vas-y mon Ponk, va contre ta constitution !!!! J'ai l'air fine moi maintenant !!!!
En plus tu la bégaie !


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2007)

Trouve tous les personnages qui se cachent dans ce dessin


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et ben vas-y mon Ponk, va contre ta constitution !!!! J'ai l'air fine moi maintenant !!!!
> En plus tu la bégaie !


 
Laisse les brouillons freaks s'agiter, ils ne sont pas dangereux...
(et j'ai une constitution assez robuste)

J'ai reçu un paquet de votes par mp ce matin, je dépouille et je reviens, mais (je vous la fait à la maître Nadjar qui est mon modèle) : il va y avoir des surprises...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (32 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (32 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (28 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)
* Julrou 15 (20 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (16 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## philire (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu pensais vraiment ressembler à quelque chose avant ?


Ben oui, à Kermit avec une petite varicelle :love:


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> 174 votants..



En plus de tout le reste, tu es le roi de la démocratie ! 
Va y'avoir un taux de participation supérieur à 150%.
Respect.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> En plus de tout le reste, tu es le roi de la démocratie !
> Va y'avoir un taux de participation supérieur à 150%.
> Respect.


Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire...

Après tout, MacGé compte plusieurs milliers de membres, non ? Le taux de participation est donc très très faible.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Trouve tous les personnages qui se cachent dans ce dessin



moi je suis bien caché...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2007)

Oah hé, dites donc, j'ai bien épluché les avatars...

Ya pas à tortiller...

Je vote BIOSS.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (33 votes)
*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (32 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (28 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (25 votes)
* Julrou 15 (20 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (16 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## dool (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour Ponk


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2007)

Et moi pour Ze Freak Circus !


----------



## dool (8 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et moi pour Ze Freak Circus !



Toi t'as un sac sur la tête, on entend pas quand tu parles...n'insiste pas !


(gnagnagna toi même)


----------



## rezba (8 Juin 2007)

C'est &#231;a qui te ferait kiffer, que je te mette un sac sur la t&#234;te pendant les exp&#233;riences g&#233;n&#233;tiques ? Hein ?
Cochone.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour le freak chic et pour le couple de chats qui penche en disant bonjour.


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est ça qui te ferait kiffer, que je te mette un sac sur la tête pendant les expériences génétiques ? Hein ?
> Cochone.



Deux "n" 

Pour les lunettes il est temps mon chéri. ça reste une lapine, même sans oreille :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour Dool et Ponk  Laideur et mauvais gout réunis :affraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Bon voilà mon avatar vraiment home-made.... :afraid:


Si je suis assez moche pour les freak circus, je veux bien les rejoindre, s'il veulent de moi.

En attendant, je vote pour BioSS. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

*** PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (35 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (34 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (28 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (26 votes)
* Julrou 15 (20 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (18 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote pour le freak chic et pour le couple de chats qui penche en disant bonjour.



Comme je suis contente de voir quelqu'un qui apprécie les belles choses laides et de mauvais goût 


(enfin je parle du couple de chat qu penche en disant bonjour, parce que Freaks circus, c'est rien que des copieurs, des esthètes et des artistes )



(au fait, Ponk, Tibomon, c'est une ancienne. Je pense que sa voix devrait compter triple, voire quadruple, enfin pour nous bien sûr, pas pour les artistes)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Oahhhh ! Je d&#233;couvre ce fil ! Vous &#234;tes immondes !


Je vote Pink a Dewl !!!!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote Bassou moi


----------



## F118I4 (8 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour "The freak circus" (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) avec une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour macmarco  .


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Juin 2007)

c'est parce que tu connais pas encore le mien.... 

alors, d'accord, je vous la montre mais c'est la derni&#232;re fois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> alors, d'accord, je vous *la* montre mais c'est la dernière fois...



Il en manque un bout... Le menton


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Juin 2007)

on avait dit : rien de sexuel, comme dans autoportrait... non mais...!!!






ps : sinon je me demande si je ne vasi pas voter pour saint shaka, il est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s m&#244;che, ton avatar!!! bravo!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je vote pour Dool et Ponk  Laideur et mauvais gout r&#233;unis :affraid:



 +1...

Plus laid c'est pas possible :gerbe: 

C'est comme si la cr&#233;ature d'Alien avait fusionn&#233; avec Jeanne Moreau...


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2007)

SI SI. Ce couple illégitime né du mariage de la carpe et du lapin n'est que laid. :rateau: 

J'en connais d'aussi laid, ET DE MAUVAIS GOUT qui plus est :rateau: :rateau: , ce qui le place forcément en tête.  

Je vote BioSS


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vote BioSS





Ah ben moi aussi tiens.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon voilà mon avatar vraiment home-made.... :afraid:
> 
> 
> Si je suis assez moche pour les freak circus, je veux bien les rejoindre, s'il veulent de moi.
> ...



Bienvenue parmi les freaks, julrou !  




Freaks : macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, Ed_the_Head, philire, julrou15


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben moi aussi tiens.


On en est o&#249; avec le classement? 

Allez hop, je vote BioSS. Et pis Julrou aussi, mais pas pour son avatar. Pour le logo de son forum.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bienvenue parmi les freaks, julrou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ça c'est sympa.

Ben je vote les freaks aussi tiens ! 

Et j'invite les gentilles personnes qui avaient votés pour moi () à reporter leurs voix pour le freak circus. 

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On en est o&#249; avec le classement?
> 
> Allez hop, je vote BioSS. Et pis Julrou aussi, mais pas pour son avatar. Pour le logo de son forum.




Ah non, t'as pas le droit de dire &#231;a, il est tr&#232;s bien le logo de mon forum. 
Et d'ailleurs, &#231;a compte pas dans le classement, hein, Ponk ? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2007)

Ah &#231;a, pour l'UHMAC, il est parfait.


----------



## dool (8 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est ça qui te ferait kiffer, que je te mette un sac sur la tête pendant les expériences génétiques ? Hein ?
> Cochon*(avec 2 c'est encore mieux)*e.



Grouuuuiiiiikkkk


.........


I'm sorry, I don't know all of you but I want to tell that the punky bunny is very very ugly.....where do I put the paper ???????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Mais vous allez arr&#234;ter d'utiliser ma tactique pour donner des votes aux pauvres gas, 
tiens, par exemple, comme Ed.

Il est moche son c*aca.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais vous allez arrêter d'utiliser ma tactique pour donner des votes aux pauvres gas,
> tiens, par exemple, comme Ed.
> 
> Il est moche son c*aca.



Tiens, maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai, qu'on dirait un colombin avec des yeux ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2007)

Sauf qu'il a pas attendu l'UHMAC pour ressembler à un étron.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf qu'il a pas attendu l'UHMAC pour ressembler à un étron.



C'que j'aime bien chez toi, c'est que tu sais toujours trouver les mots pour faire plaisir !


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2007)

Bon, tu vois Ponk.. Il est temps d'avancer la date.
Se transforme en Grévin ce musée des horreurs.


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

Bin moi je vote pour Pony-bunny ! :love:
Mais je commande une paire de mug &#224; Starmac et CouleurSud


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2007)

En voyant l'avatar de BioSS, je me suis dit que finalement, il était encore plus moche que le mien. Je vote pour lui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Bin moi je vote pour Pony-bunny ! :love:
> Mais je commande une paire de mug &#224; Starmac et CouleurSud



Tu le (la) hais tant que &#231;a, celui (celle) &#224; qui tu veux les offrir ? :affraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'inscits et JE vote pour MOI   

Pharmacos "une barre dès le matin !"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai, qu'on dirait un colombin avec des yeux ...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sauf qu'il a pas attendu l'UHMAC pour ressembler à un étron.



Fesses de rat!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (38 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (38 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (35 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (34 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (26 votes)
* Julrou 15 (20 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odré (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)
* Pharmacos "Une barre dès le matin" (1 vote)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fesses de rat!



Tu parles de la provenance de ton avatar, l&#224; ?


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu le (la) hais tant que ça, celui (celle) à qui tu veux les offrir ? :affraid:



C'est en prévention. En attendant c'est pour ma collection personnelle


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> C'est en prévention. En attendant c'est pour ma collection personnelle



Permets-moi de te féliciter de faire une collection de belles choses laides et de mauvais goût  




(mais tu devrais voter pour nous, au lieu de donner ta voix à des gens qui n'y connaissent rien en laideur et en mauvais goût)


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Permets-moi de te féliciter de faire une collection de belles choses laides et de mauvais goût



 merci !  





CouleurSud a dit:


> (mais tu devrais voter pour nous, au lieu de donner ta voix à des gens qui n'y connaissent rien en laideur et en mauvais goût)



En fait à la base je voulais voter pour Ponk Head, je trouve que c'est le maître incontesté de l'ugly avatar&#8230;  
Maintenant qu'il est couplé avec Dool, ça change rien, leurs avatars sont toujours aussi moches, voir pire&#8230;   :love:  
Le problème de vos avatars, c'est qu'ils ont beau être moches et de mauvais goût, ils restent trop _joliement_ faits pour moi. Un peu comme celui de BioSS (à prononcer bio ess ess il parait) ils ne sont pas assez crades quoi&#8230;
Moi je vote pour des avatars trashé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Cqfd !!!


----------



## dool (10 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> En fait à la base je voulais voter pour Ponk Head, je trouve que c'est le maître incontesté de l'ugly avatar



Je ne resiste pas devant mon maître.....


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je ne resiste pas devant mon maître.....



Ca se voit


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je ne resiste pas devant mon maître.....



c'est pas grave, ça te vas bien la crète de ponk


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> c'est pas grave, ça te vas bien la crète de ponk



Tout est relatif.....


----------



## kanako (10 Juin 2007)

kanako a dit:


> c'est pas grave, ça te vas bien la crète de ponk



...Pour un ugly style 



 Pharmacos


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (38 votes)
> * BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (38 votes)
> * The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed) (35 votes)
> * [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (34 votes)
> ...



Il est grand temps que je vote.

Je vote donc pour moi


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2007)

Dis CouleurSud !

On n'a pas oubli&#233; de voter pour nous ?
A raison, d'un vote de rattrapage chacun et par jour, comme les autres, nous devrions retrouver les sommets, non ?




Et comme il suffit de vouloir pour pouvoir, ici, eh bien *je veux*


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Ponk est carrement hors compet, car imbattable dans le domaine....
Je m'incline,
On peut pas rivaliser.
Les autres concurents on fait de beaux efforts, mais ca sert à rien.
The King of the Horror-Picture-Avatar Show is PONKHEAD !

je m'inscrit même pas....
Y'a des trucs, faut même pas y toucher.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour CouleurStarmac et la monstruosité phamaceutique :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote pour CouleurStarmac et la monstruosité phamaceutique :mouais: :affraid:


 

Cool, enfin quelqu'un qui trouve mon avatar joli


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour les freaks et pour un grand oubli&#233; par ces temps de chaleur : pablo. Vive la tongue libre !


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi je vote pour nous, parce qu'on est presque beaux, tellements on est laids...., ou alors pour Patoch'...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2007)

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice : je vote BioSS.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote pour les freaks et pour un grand oublié par ces temps de chaleur : pablo. Vive la tongue libre !


 

Moi aussi je vote pour p4bl0 qui bosse son bac


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi aussi je vote pour p4bl0 qui bosse son bac



Pour quoi faire, il faut passer son bac, pas le bosser... apreès il faut l'avoir!


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour quoi faire, il faut passer son bac, pas le bosser... apreès il faut l'avoir!


 
Oui mais avant de le passer.....il faut le bosser


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais avant de le passer.....il faut le bosser



Et pour avoir les idées claires, il faut voter CouleurSud & Starmac


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juin 2007)

Ah!?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et pour avoir les idées claires, il faut voter CouleurSud & Starmac


 
Il faut voter Pharmacos !
La seule manière d'être en bon état (ou pas) à 90 ans


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il faut voter Pharmacos !
> La seule mani&#232;re d'&#234;tre en bon &#233;tat (ou pas) &#224; 90 ans




B&#233; si c'est pour ressembler &#224; ton gars sur ton avatar, je pr&#233;f&#232;re mourir jeune... 



:love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2007)

On sent la gravit&#233; de ce que tu dis Julrou, tellement que t'en as mis 2 R &#224; mourir 

Quel distrait, j'ai failli oublier de voter dis donc&#8230;

Je vote pour moi du coup.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi aussi je vote pour p4bl0 qui b*i*osse son bac





la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour quoi faire, il faut passer son bac, pas le b*i*osser... apreès il faut l'avoir!





Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais avant de le passer.....il faut le b*i*osser



Et trois voix pour BioSS


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Dis CouleurSud !
> 
> On n'a pas oublié de voter pour nous ?
> A raison, d'un vote de rattrapage chacun et par jour, comme les autres, nous devrions retrouver les sommets, non ?
> ...



Effectivement. La profonde fibre éthique qui nous anime, notre irréprochable souci de l'équité, notre respect sans faille pour la parfaite légalité, tout ceci a fait que nous n'avons pas voté pour nous. Donc, je vote pour nous.


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Effectivement. La profonde fibre &#233;thique qui nous anime, notre irr&#233;prochable souci de l'&#233;quit&#233;, notre respect sans faille pour la parfaite l&#233;galit&#233;, tout ceci a fait que nous n'avons pas vot&#233; pour nous. Donc, je vote pour nous.



Je dirais m&#234;me plus je vote pour nous pour chaque journ&#233;e oubli&#233;e !

(et sur lastfm aussi tiens !)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed, Julrou) (55 votes)
* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (38 votes)
* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (38 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les m&#234;mes sur ma caisse" (38 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les fun&#233;railles qui penchent" (30 votes)
* P4bl0 - putaing tong (15 vote)
* Pharmacos "Une barre d&#232;s le matin" (15 votes)

* bobby "bisounours vomit" nountchack (6 votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (6 votes)
* odr&#233; (2 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (2 votes)

* Ax6 "J'aime bien les seventies en bleue" (1 vote)
* JP - tictactictactictac- TK (1 vote)
* mathieu2278 (1 vote)
* Tatouille (1 vote)


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2007)

Hum, apparemment, j'ai été accepté parmi les freak.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

C'est ici le centre hospitalier spécialisé dans l'Alheizermer ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

Moi je vote pour mon p'tit fr&#232;re............. >> le d&#233;nomm&#233; Pharmacos :love:

Toujours en forme et surtout d&#232;s le matin


----------



## kanako (11 Juin 2007)

moi aussi je peux ?

ah j'ai oubli&#233; de voter ! 
Je vote pour dool !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi tiens !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour un bisounours rose que j'ai vu passer quelque part, je sais plus où peut être dans "vous êtes ici".


----------



## philire (11 Juin 2007)

Apparemment c'est aujourd'hui qu'on vote, je vote donc pour les freaks en espérant que Patamach va rejoindre cette belle famille!


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2007)

Zut!

J'ai oublié de voter, vous auriez pu me prévenir. 

Bon, ben... Chaipas, BIOSS, tiens. 
Faut encourager la jeunesse.


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Zut!
> 
> J'ai oubli&#233; de voter, vous auriez pu me pr&#233;venir.
> 
> ...


Poil aux fesses.

Va pour BioSS, rajoute lui un vote de ma part Ponk, ce diablotin en flammes est un avatar ind&#233;modable.


----------



## rezba (11 Juin 2007)

Je crois bien que j'ai compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; de voter.
Bon, je vote pour ceux qui vont gagner, &#231;a va me changer : les freaks, je vous aime. :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juin 2007)

Bon j'hésite.. 

Vous manquez un peu d'imagination non ? 


Mais bon, par fidélité et aveuglement, sans parler de la corruption subtile.. je m'exprime quand même :





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour le premier qui réapparaîtra ! À vous de négocier avec Benjamin ! Prêts ? Partez !


----------



## dool (11 Juin 2007)

Rien ne sers de courir........






Bon, moi je vote Lapin...on ne peux pas résister !


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote Ponkhead : Indétronable :rateau: 
Tous les autres sont loin derrière,
de pâles copies...
:king:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2007)

EUH JE PEUX VOTER ENCORE POUR LE ES ES

Enfin BIOSS quoi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2007)

*Et mamyblue*
personne n'a pensé à Mamyblue...


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour l'&#233;tr... pour Edeu&#226;ard la teut&#234;. s'pas.

ah crotte. 

Il est plus dans la liste. 

bon bin pour l'aut' t&#234;te de ponk.

J'aime bien les t&#234;tes.

Outre.


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

Bioss il a des go&#251;ts s&#251;r dans ce genre.

Ponk il a invent&#233; ce super concours, il serait d&#233;gout&#233; de pas gagn&#233;.

Dool, elle est super dou&#233; en mauvais go&#251;t.

Rezba, il va perdre comme d'hab.

Voter pour moi, c'est vachement tentant quand m&#234;me...

Allez je vote Ponk&#233;doule.


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

_les lapins &#231;a se mange, on en suce les os etc._


*
Votez CouleurSud & Starmac !!!*


d'ailleurs, je vote pour eux ​


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2007)

Je vote BioSS !​


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2007)

Kant disait que le jugement esth&#233;tique devait &#234;tre d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233;. Ceci me semble valoir aussi pour le jugement concernant les choses laides et de mauvais go&#251;t. Or, tout semble montrer, qu'en cette mati&#232;re, seul l'avatar &#233;pouvantable de Starmac et CouleurSud peut &#234;tre l'objet d'un jugement d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233;. La distanciation esth&#233;tique y est, &#224; l'&#233;vidence, pouss&#233;e &#224; son maximum. En effet, qui voudrait avoir un avatar aussi laid. Personne bien s&#251;r, &#224; part Starmac et CouleurSud

Le seul vote pertinent, celui qui serait conforme &#224; l'essence m&#234;me du jugement esth&#233;tique concernant le hideux et l'immonde est donc :


Starmac & CouleurSud


​


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2007)

Je crois que je vais devoir voter : 
*PATOCH'*​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

* Georges Bush ( 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 votes)
* StJohnPerse_les_secrets_de_Photoshop (22354256895235698745 votes)

* [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-âne (700000 votes)

* PonkHead & dool - A new Ponky-bunny qui terrifie les petits is risin' (12 votes)
* BioSS "Les flammes c'est trop la classe, j'ai mis les mêmes sur ma caisse" (??? votes)
* Stephaaanie - the bone & the blond (27 votes)

* P4bl0 - putaing tong (15 vote)
* Pharmacos "Une barre dès le matin" (15 votes)

* Starmac & CouleurSud "J'ai les funérailles qui penchent" (8 votes)
* The freak circus (macmarco, rezba, la(n)guille, philire, Ed, Julrou) (3 votes)

* odré ( - 3590 votes)


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool, Ponk&dool,


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2007)

Puisque c'est comme &#231;a :  VOILA!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Hein ?
Tu fais la gueule ? (enfin, non, justement, tu fais l'absence de gueule ?)


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)




----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * [MGZ] Bassman - peint troll-&#226;ne (700000 votes)



J'ai un sacr&#233; paquet de fan dis donc !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2007)

J'voudrais pas dire mais j'ai comme l'impression que la machine à voter électronique à été trafiquée 

C'est comptabilisé avec un Dell sous Vista ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Oh merde !

Je savais bien qu'il y avait un problème avec cette machine à voter - du matos d'occaz, et d'importation en plus...

Bon, il va falloir que je recompte les buletins à la main...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh merde !
> 
> Je savais bien qu'il y avait un problème avec cette machine à voter - du matos d'occaz, et d'importation en plus...
> 
> Bon, il va falloir que je recompte les buletins à la main...



Ce qui va te prendre beaucoup de temps pour les bulletins Starmac & CouleurSud


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui va te prendre beaucoup de temps pour les bulletins Starmac & CouleurSud


Jamais entendu parler...
C'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

I dunno 
en tout cas, moi je vote pour doul&#233;ponck


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler...
> C'est qui ?



Les deux à qui tu as retiré sans vergogne la plus grande partie de leur points :mouais:

Fais gaffe à toi le ponk, ton futur s'obscurcit... 


et ce n'est pas qu'un jeu de mot facile


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Je n'ai rien enlevé du tout, c'est la machine qui comptabilise les votes qui est devenue folle.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

&#199;a doit &#234;tre &#224; cause de la WWDC&#8230; &#224; tous les coups.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler...
> C'est qui ?


 
Des gens qui ont un avatar très moche


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

Je m'aper&#231;ois que je n'ai toujours pas vot&#233; dis donc !

Allez je vote pour Ponk !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

et moi pour Dool !


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4298862 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'aper&#231;ois que je n'ai toujours pas vot&#233; dis donc !
> 
> Allez je vote pour Ponk !





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4298865 a dit:
			
		

> et moi pour Dool !



Il n'y a visiblement pas que la machine &#224; compter qui bugge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4298855 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être à cause de la WWDC à tous les coups.


Le Wacky Weird Double-pseudo Contest ?
Un concours grotesque de double pseudo crétins, des copieurs sans foi ni loi, je les conchie vertement !
(en plus, c'est reine qui gagne tous les ans, il n'y a aucun suspens)

'tain, si c'est eux qui m'ont foutu la grouille dans mes machines à voter...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler...
> C'est qui ?



Ah, mon pauvre Ponk, je sens que tu vieillis. Ta mémoire te joue des tours. Quand je pense à ta vivacité intellectuelle d'antan, à l'acuité et à l'agileté de ton esprit qui forçaient l'admiration de tous ceux qui te rencontraient, la tristesse m'envahit


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le Wacky Weird Double-pseudo Contest ?
> Un concours grotesque de double pseudo crétins, des copieurs sans foi ni loi, je les conchie vertement !
> (en plus, c'est reine qui gagne tous les ans, il n'y a aucun suspens)
> 
> 'tain, si c'est eux qui m'ont foutu la grouille dans mes machines à voter...



Ah ! le WWDC... Rennesman quintuple vainqueur et toujours invaincu.

Ca va être encore dur de le battre pour 2007...
Mais j'ai ouïe dire que Jojo s'entraînait dur dans le fin fond de la Russie, du côté de Vladivostok


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2007)

Mais c'est que j'allais oublier de voter dites donc ! :afraid:


Je vote pour BioSS.


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais c'est que j'allais oublier de voter dites donc ! :afraid:
> 
> 
> Je vote pour BioSS.


j'aurais bien vot&#233; pour toi, mais ton pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait plus r&#233;ussit


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour Freaks, ""Star" ma couleur Sud©", Douxleponk et PhamacOSX.


----------



## katelijn (12 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour Starmac et CouleurSud, leurs avatars me donnent la nausée.:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * odré ( - 3590 votes)



Votez pour moi ou je remets l'ancien.


----------



## kanako (12 Juin 2007)

bon bin moi je crois que je vais voter pour *Dool* et pour *ponk-head*

*
Ponky-Bunny* POWWAAAAA


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Votez pour moi ou je remets l'ancien.


attends, attends, je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Dire que c'est un poisson rouge qui &#233;crit &#231;a !!!


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4299142 a dit:
			
		

> Dire que c'est un poisson rouge qui écrit ça !!!



tiens, un chat qui parle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Qui &#233;crit. Tout au mieux&#8230; Mais je con&#231;ois que &#231;a surprenne 

Relis Lewis Caroll, tu verras, c'est pas si rare


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4299142 a dit:
			
		

> Dire que c'est un poisson rouge qui &#233;crit &#231;a !!!


j'ai pas dit que j'allais m'en souvenir non plus :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4299157 a dit:
			
		

> Qui écrit. Tout au mieux Mais je conçois que ça surprenne
> 
> Relis Lewis Caroll, tu verras, c'est pas si rare



Voilà un homme cultivé, un esthète, qui cite le grand L.C.

Mais c'est un aveu funeste

Il ne sait rien de l'aventure métaphysique qui conduit au choix de la laideur et du mauvais goût 

Son bon goût le perdra

Ne cédez pas à la pression des esthètes qui vous séduisent par des arguments fallacieux

Votez :
Starmac & CouleurSud​


----------



## philire (12 Juin 2007)

Bienvenue à katelijn qui vient de rejoindre les Freaks


----------



## katelijn (12 Juin 2007)

philire a dit:


> Bienvenue à katelijn qui vient de rejoindre les Freaks



Ectoplasme toi-même


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2007)

Je viens de voir l'avatar de BioSS dans 'présidentielle 2007', il est vraiment U©  
Je ne sais pas s'il est candidat  mais je vote pour lui, tiens


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'avatar de BioSS dans 'présidentielle 2007', il est vraiment U©
> Je ne sais pas s'il est candidat  mais je vote pour lui, tiens




Oh bé moi aussi, hé !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Ca y est !!!
Foin de machine stupide, j'ai tout recompté avec mes petites mains potelées.
Je n'ai gardé que les votes exprimés dans le fil (ma boîte était pleine, j'ai jiclé la moitié des MP de votes...)
Le résultat suit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca y est !!!
> Foin de machine stupide, j'ai tout recompté avec mes petites mains potelées.
> Je n'ai gardé que les votes exprimés dans le fil (ma boîte était pleine, j'ai jiclé la moitié des MP de votes...)
> Le résultat suit.


C'&#233;tait pas le 30 juin la cl&#244;ture du scrutin? 
On peut encore voter?


----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2007)

le 20 non ?


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca y est !!!
> Foin de machine stupide, j'ai tout recompté avec mes petites mains potelées.
> Je n'ai gardé que les votes exprimés dans le fil (ma boîte était pleine, j'ai jiclé la moitié des MP de votes...)
> Le résultat suit.



Ah non, je proteste avec véhémence ! Une majorité des votant(e)s ont pris parti pour CouleurSud et Starmac par MP.

Raahhh... PonkHead...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

* BioSS.................................................................39
* Ponk&Dool..........................................................36
* Starmac&CouleurSud...........................................18
* Freak circus.........................................................16

* Bassman.............................................................07
* Pharmacos..........................................................04
* odré....................................................................03
* P4bl0...................................................................03
* Bobbynountchak...................................................02

* Mathieu2278.........................................................01
* Ax6......................................................................01
* Jugnin..................................................................01


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2007)

:rose: J'sais plus si j'ai voté, Aloïs tu t'en rappelle toi  

Il me souffle vote pour le plus moche qui est Bioss, alors allons-y


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

* BioSS.................................................................40
* Ponk&Dool..........................................................36
* Starmac&CouleurSud...........................................18

* Freak circus.........................................................16

* Bassman.............................................................07
* Pharmacos..........................................................04
* odré....................................................................03
* P4bl0...................................................................03
* Bobbynountchak...................................................02

* Mathieu2278.........................................................01
* Ax6......................................................................01
* Jugnin..................................................................01


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2007)

Ne croyez vous pas qu'il serait de bon ton de lui proposer de s'inscrire à ce thread???
au mois il saurait...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Je pense qu'il le sait - et qu'il nous boude.
La peur de l'échec fait des ravages chez les jeunes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Bioss, on t'aime. Viens nous voir.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2007)

Mais pourquoi tout le monde vote pour BioSS !
Il est moche son avatar 

     :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tout le monde vote pour BioSS !
> Il est moche son avatar
> 
> :rateau:



(c'est parce que ça fait un gros léffè quand tu le vois pour la première fois après que zot  la trappé un tonge avec les gobes. Mais il suffit que le zafèr lé un peu gaté, tu vois, avec le filaman rouge qu'a barré. Et là, donc, tu dis : kossa il lè, ki sé le boug là, lé mol, moin di à lu la moucate ou languet ton ... et là je reste poli)


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Juin 2007)

Vote du soir : 

Je vote BioSS. 

:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2007)

ah ouais, je l'avais pas vu, mais il participe vraiment????? parce que si c'est le cas, je vote BioSS, sans h&#233;sitation...



:rateau:


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ah ouais, je l'avais pas vu, mais il participe vraiment????? parce que si c'est le cas, je vote BioSS, sans h&#233;sitation...
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Allez, finalement t'es trop moche :love:

Je craque pour ton fils


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

* BioSS.................................................................43
* Ponk&Dool..........................................................36
* Starmac&CouleurSud...........................................18

* Freak circus.........................................................16

* Bassman.............................................................07
* Pharmacos..........................................................04
* odré....................................................................03
* P4bl0...................................................................03
* Bobbynountchak...................................................02

* Mathieu2278.........................................................01
* Ax6......................................................................01
* Jugnin..................................................................01


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour moi


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301364 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour moi


 

Moi je vote pour moi sinon Bassman va prendre trop d'avance


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

Quel égoisme ! 
Je vote pour Ponk ! :love:


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, je fais mon vote quotidien en faveur de CouleurSud.

Et, au fait, j'ai oubli&#233; de voter pour elle hier aussi.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

Bon j'ai compris !
Pour rattraper la tête de course, je vote pour moi pour tous les jours ou je n'ai pas voté et ce depuis que j'ai proposé mon avatar    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

popopop !
Pas de vote rétroactif !
Damnés galapias, il fallait y penser plus tôt.

Au fait, je vote pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

* BioSS.................................................................43
* Ponk&Dool..........................................................38
* Starmac&CouleurSud...........................................19

* Freak circus.........................................................16

* Bassman.............................................................08
* Pharmacos..........................................................05
* odré....................................................................03
* P4bl0...................................................................03
* Bobbynountchak...................................................02

* Mathieu2278.........................................................01
* Ax6......................................................................01
* Jugnin..................................................................01


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Donne nous donc les nouvelles r&#232;gles, ponk, si tu veux bien 

C'est bien de ne pas en avoir, je sais, mais comme on aime bien r&#226;ler, c'est tout de m&#234;me mieux d'en avoir


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

J'allais presque oublié de voter... 



Je vote BioSS, sans hésitation.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

J'ai un double décimètre, une équerre et une petite en métal, à section carrée - voilà mes règles.

En ce qui concerne l'UHMAC, je comptabilise les votes au fur et à mesure de leur expression, sachant qu'un même posteur votant plusieurs fois de manière trop rapprochées ne sera pas comptabilisé (ça c'est suffisament flou pour vous permettre de râler, non ?)


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Ok

Plus de 10 minutes ont pass&#233;... *JE VOTE POUR MOI !*


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

OUi !

D'ailleurs mamacass vote pour moi !  

Et ma soeur qui trouve mon avatar super moche vote aussi pour moi


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

mamyblue m'a dit qu'elle votait pour Starmac & CouleurSud qui, il faut le r&#233;p&#233;ter, sont les seuls vrais repr&#233;sentants d'une laideur r&#233;solue. Il faut la croire : mamyblue est d'une sinc&#233;rit&#233; sans &#233;gal. Mais sa pudeur native (qui l'honore) l'emp&#234;che d'exprimer publiquement son vote

Je fais de m&#234;me, n'ayant pas vot&#233; depuis 22 heures, 33 minutes, 12 secondes et 6 centi&#232;mes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Popopop again !

Pas de vote par procuration.
C'est comme ça.
Trop facile.

Et limite des votes, le 15 juin à 17h - que le(s) gagnant(s) puisse(nt) profiter de son(leur) week-end pour fêter ça !


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Popopop again !
> Et limite des votes, le 15 juin à 17h - que le(s) gagnant(s) puisse(nt) profiter de son(leur) week-end pour fêter ça !



Et qu'on soit libérés de nos carcans un peu plus tôt ! Thanks God*


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et qu'on soit libérés de nos carcans un peu plus tôt ! Thanks God*


 

Mais moi je l'aime bien mon avatar, je pense le garder


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais moi je l'aime bien mon avatar, je pense le garder



Voilà la preuve que ton avatar n'est pas le plus laid !!!! Tout tes votes envers toi même devrait être supprimés car ils ne sont que mensonges et manipulations !!!!


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, PonkHead, là franchement...

J'ai plus de 1500 "_nude nioubes"_ prêts à voter pour CouleurSud et moi.
Il font la queue devant les locaux de l'hébergeur de MacGé !


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Popopop again !
> 
> 
> Et limite des votes, le 15 juin à 17h - que le(s) gagnant(s) puisse(nt) profiter de son(leur) week-end pour fêter ça !



Non, non, Ponk, il fallait dire plus exactement : "pour que Starmac et CouleurSud puissent profiter de leur week-end pour fêter ça".


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, non, Ponk, il fallait dire plus exactement : "pour que Starmac et CouleurSud puissent profiter de leur week-end pour fêter ça".


 

Ne dis pas ça !

Ca se trouve tout le monde va voter pour moi ce soir : tous les membres de macGé  
Et je vais gagner !!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


 

Avec la voix de bioman :

"Arrête méchant ou je t'envoie un iViagra dans la bouche"


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

Et dites donc, si je votais pour BioSS, moi ? 

Allez, une voix de plus pour BioSS monsieur l'arbitre.


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

les mineurs ont le droit de vote ?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> les mineurs ont le droit de vote ?


 

Tout ça va finir dans un combat    façon fight club :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout ça va finir dans un combat   façon fight club :rateau:


Ca pourrait relancer WOTCA...

Non.
Ne mélangeons pas les genres.


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout ça va finir dans un combat    façon fight club :rateau:



J'en suis. Une façon comme une autre de finir pus laid ! 


Ah, j'ai failli oublier, je vote pour moi en fait.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca pourrait relancer WOTCA...
> 
> Non.
> Ne mélangeons pas les genres.



Mais n'oublie pas que déjà, j'étais en avance sur mon temps : avant même que l'UHMAC n'existe, déjà starmac osait le laid...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> les mineurs ont le droit de vote ?




_*NON ! *_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Là, je ne les ai pas sous la main, mais question avatars home-made et moches, j'ai une sacré longueur d'avance, tu sais...

J'en profite pour voter pour dool.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

J'ai vot&#233; pour toi CouleurSud ?

Oh, &#231;a fait au moins 30 minutes... je me laisse aller.

Tiens je pose cong&#233; cet apr&#232;s midi, comme &#231;a j'aurai tout le temps qu'il faut pour pr&#233;parer mes affaires pour le week-end prochain 
Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas vu la mer


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je ne les ai pas sous la main, mais question avatars home-made et moches, j'ai une sacré longueur d'avance, tu sais...



C'est pas faux ça tiens !!! Tu mérites le vote que je fais à l'instant pour ta personne.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

* BioSS............................................. ....................45
* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................41
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........21

* Freak circus............................................ .............16

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............02

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

Aucun vote pour BioSS sur cette page ! 

Ben je vote pour lui !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> _*NON ! *_


Va ranger ta chambre !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Va ranger ta chambre !!!




Non, non, mais moi j'ai le droit de vote monsieur l'arbitre, j'ai plus de 18 ans.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je ne les ai pas sous la main, mais question avatars home-made et moches, j'ai une sacré longueur d'avance, tu sais...



Quel sens de l'à propos : savoir utiliser ses faiblesses avérées pour les transformer en qualités...

Mais ceci dit : 
primo, je n'ai pas encore voté pour moi

secundo, être juge et partie d'un jeu qui plus est proposé par toi et portant sur un domaine où tu dis exceller depuis bien longtemps, *ça ne te gène pas* ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, non, mais moi j'ai le droit de vote monsieur l'arbitre, j'ai plus de 18 ans.


Va quand même ranger ta chambre, il y a des buletins de vote pour BioSS qui traînent partout !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> secundo, être juge et partie d'un jeu qui plus est proposé par toi et portant sur un domaine où tu dis exceller depuis bien longtemps, *ça ne te gène pas* ?


Non.
D'autres questions ?


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (14 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour CouleurSud aussi


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Tiens mon_nom_est_merdique :love:


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301537 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mon_nom_est_merdique :love:



c'est vrai que bassman, c'est dur &#224; porter...  


mais il n'y as pas un fil existant o&#249; tu pourrais nous livrer tes &#233;tats d'&#226;mes ? 

Bon je vote CouleurSud.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Allons allons  Le monsieur plaisantait 
Restons sur des bases bon-enfant


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2007)

Tiens, je vais voter BioSS, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, moi je vote pour Dool ! :love:
Forc&#233;ment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Et comme j'aime bien &#234;tre &#233;quitable et laisser ses chances &#224; chacun, je vote aussi pour PonkHead


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

mon_nom_est_personne a dit:


> Je vote pour CouleurSud aussi



Enfin, quelqu'un qui connaît la vraie valeur des choses, qui sait que la laideur et le mauvais goût ne s'improvisent pas comme ça 

Au fait, j'ai complètement oublié de voter pour Starmac & CouleurSud.  Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais, personnellement, je trouve que ce sont des grands, des très grands

Donc, je vote pour eux


----------



## l'isite du design (14 Juin 2007)

*[Hophophop&#8230; la r&#232;gle c'est quand m&#234;me "pas d'attaque personnelle". Personne ne te conna&#238;t ici, alors doucement sur le foutage de gueule des autres tant qu'on ne sait pas comment juger tes interventions.]*


moi je vote pour bios pour le plus moche avatar


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

*MOI AUSSI !*​


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2007)

1) d'acheter un camembert - ce soir
2) d'aller chercher le fiston à l'école  - ce soir
3) de voter BioSS -* Je vote BioSS *- voila, c'est fait
4) de controler la doc produit - Après le déjeuner


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (14 Juin 2007)

Je me demande si CouleurSud et Starmac voudraient bien de moi  

j'ai gard&#233; mon chapeau...

oh et puis non en fait...
je suis naturellement trop beau pour &#231;a


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Juin 2007)

mon_nom_est_personne a dit:


> Je me demande si CouleurSud et Starmac voudraient bien de moi
> 
> j'ai gardé mon chapeau...
> 
> ...



Tiens, le revoilà lui...
mouais, il apparaît à chaque fois juste avant que tout parte en banane... ça craint pour ce fil...   :rateau:


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (14 Juin 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Tiens, le revoilà lui...
> mouais, il apparaît à chaque fois juste avant que tout parte en banane... ça craint pour ce fil...   :rateau:


 
la(n)guille... la(n)gue de vipère 

 

Tout va bien, ça ferme demain...
Et je n'y suis pour rien


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> *[Hophophop la règle c'est quand même "pas d'attaque personnelle". Personne ne te connaît ici, alors doucement sur le foutage de gueule des autres tant qu'on ne sait pas comment juger tes interventions.]*
> 
> 
> moi je vote pour bios pour le plus moche avatar





Ah, un petit nioube qui veut concourir dans la catégorie "avatar le plus ringard" ! 
Bon, tu laisses jouer ceux qui ont de l'imagination, et ensuite on s'occupe de ton prépuce, juré.
Ou alors tu fais un UHMA, et on en reparle.


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

mon_nom_est_personne a dit:


> Je me demande si CouleurSud et Starmac voudraient bien de moi
> 
> j'ai gardé mon chapeau...
> 
> ...




Heu.... Recadrer une toph, ça suffit pas pour jouer à l'UHMA, adriona.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

D'autant que BioSS, ça prend deux S.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> moi je vote pour bios pour le plus moche avatar


Une pomme comme avatar c'est ringard sur MacGé

Sur ce, tant que l'on ne créera pas un nouveau fil avec un sondage, j'aurais des doutes sur le résultat du vote  

Sinon j'hésite mais je vote finalement pour Bio SS


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

Dites les gars, y a combien de tours &#224; votre &#233;lection, ca fait douze fois que les m&#234;mes votent. Pas toujours pour les m&#234;mes d'ailleurs ?


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (14 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Heu.... Recadrer une toph, &#231;a suffit pas pour jouer &#224; l'UHMA, adriona.


 
Qu'il ne te vienne pas l'id&#233;e de t'occuper de mon pr&#233;puce toi !
Je te vois venir avec ton sac sur la t&#234;te &#224; la mode Nip Tuck 


Et puis, il te manque quelques infos mon brave F... les avatars vont, viennent, ils s'intervertissent comme les voyelles .
Alors, parce que je suis bon :


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Dites les gars, y a combien de tours &#224; votre &#233;lection, ca fait douze fois que les m&#234;mes votent. Pas toujours pour les m&#234;mes d'ailleurs ?


C'est faux, j'ai toujours vot&#233; pour l'&#233;colo&#8230;

Le Bio quoi&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

-  Ah, ben l&#224; patron, vous m&#8217;avez convaincu &#169; - LGD


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

mon_nom_est_personne a dit:


> Et puis, il te manque quelques infos mon brave F... les avatars vont, viennent, ils s'intervertissent comme les voyelles .
> Alors, parce que je suis bon :



Très juste. Bien que semblant de prime abord animés d'un mouvement brownien, les avatars finissent par former des flux réguliers qui dessinent la trame d'un texte de plus en plus riche et de plus en plus complexe. Bien qu'inépuisable, ce texte qui est comme un long poème laisse parfois apparaître des moments de grâce où toute la laideur et le mauvais goût du monde viennent à leur pleine expression. Les avatars de Starmac, CouleurSud et mon_nom_est_personne forment de toute évidence un tel moment de grâce


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Elle cause po&#233;sie avec une citation de Fran&#231;ois Val&#233;ry dans sa signature  :rateau:    


Aimons nous vivant tiens !


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301865 a dit:
			
		

> Elle cause poésie avec une citation de François Valéry dans sa signature  :rateau:
> 
> 
> Aimons nous vivant tiens !



Un, ce n'est pas de la poésie, mais de la froide théorie, de la science triste et presque grisâtre 

deux, c'est PAUL


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301865 a dit:
			
		

> Elle cause poésie avec une citation de François Valéry dans sa signature  :rateau:
> 
> 
> Aimons nous vivant tiens !



Bon, mais c'est bien pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

* BioSS............................................. ....................50
* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................43
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........24

* Freak circus............................................ .............16

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............02

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour l'auteur de ce tableau des scores si laidement dessiné


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

je vote pour moi tiens.
je le m&#233;rite bien


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

:mouais: mais on vote combien fois dans ce post ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :mouais: mais on vote combien fois dans ce post ? :mouais:


Ah, tr&#232;s ch&#232;re, une fois par post, pas plus.
C'est que nous avons une &#233;thique, ici !

Tiens, j'en profite pour voter pour moi.

PS (pour les frileux, les r&#233;trogrades qui pensent qu'il est inique de voter plusieurs fois) : sachez, jean-foutre et pisse-froids de sinistre m&#233;moire, que j'oeuvre &#224; la r&#233;habilitation de la valeur travail, du dur labeur &#224; la sueur des doigts : qui se donne la peine de poster beaucoup est plus m&#233;ritant que la feignasse qui attend la fin du vote !
Non mais.


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

Ugly bunny represent



Je glisse mon vote dans la fente de la lapine.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Et moi pour CouleurSud


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Et, pour contrer BioSS et sa bande de supporters boutonneux, je vote pour dool, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Et moi pour DonkyPool ! Sont trop laids ces deux l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302097 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi pour DonkyPool ! Sont trop laids ces deux là


Sans compter que l'un des deux serait un c0nnard prétentieux, c'est dire...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Oh ?? &#199;a m&#233;riterait m&#234;me un deuxi&#232;me vote !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Adjugé !


hé hé hé...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :mouais: mais on vote combien fois dans ce post ? :mouais:



Dès qu'on en a envie, et je vote pour les freaks, mais je divise ma voix en trois, et je vote aussi pour ponk qui est bon et gracieux, et pour BioSS pour pas qu'il se sente trahi...


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sans compter que l'un des deux serait un c0nnard prétentieux, c'est dire...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4302102 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ?? Ça mériterait même un deuxième vote !!!!



pourquoi ? bassman a rejoint votre équipe ?



*je vote pour moi pendant qu'il en est encore temps !!!*


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> ​
> Je glisse mon vote dans la fente de la lapine.




Glisser un truc dans la fente de la pine ?
Comme un frottis d'urètre ???? :sick::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


Folle, c't'hase.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, très chère, une fois par post, pas plus.
> C'est que nous avons une éthique, ici !
> 
> Tiens, j'en profite pour voter pour moi.
> ...



Comme c'est bien dit ! 

Du coup, je vote pour Starmac


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Ugly bunny represent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu acceptes le mien ?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :mouais: mais on vote combien fois dans ce post ? :mouais:



Pour répondre à ta question, chère amie, autant que tu veux, à condition que ce soit pour Starmac & CouleurSud


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2007)

Boutonneux, à mon âge ? 

Tiens pour la peine, je vote BioSS


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Glisser un truc dans la fente de la pine ?
> Comme un frottis d'ur&#232;tre ???? :sick::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> 
> Folle, c't'hase.



Ptain &#231;a rappelle des mauvais souvenirs &#231;a...  :hein:  :rateau:

Je vote pour Dool (sans rapport... non prot&#233;g&#233; bien sur...   )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme c'est bien dit !
> 
> Du coup, je vote pour Starmac




Mouais. Bof.
Moi je tiens &#224; apporter une dimension sociologique &#224; tout &#231;a&#8230; n'&#234;tes-vous pas conscients que le mamy-style  devient la norme ? De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que les gamines se trimballent des pompes ridicules, que Diam's vende des disques (et plein en plus :affraid: ), qu'NRJ soit la FM la plus &#233;cout&#233;e le matin, que Johnny soit helveto-belgo-fran&#231;ais et plein d'autres choses, vous &#234;tes &#224; la mode.

Faut vous y faire. Le mauvais go&#251;t triomphe immanquablement. Le laid, jamais. Regardez Sim : depuis le temps qu'il est laid, ben&#8230; il est toujours laid. 

Non non. Vous avez beau (tiens, encore une preuve ! ) voter pour vous &#224; outrance, vous ne faites qu'usurper votre &#233;tat latent.
Vous n'&#234;tes d&#233;finitivement pas laids 

Par contre, pour approfondir le mamy-style sur le plan laideur, vous pouvez vous mettre &#224; la photo.  

(Roh putain&#8230; Si elle lit &#231;a, je vais encore passer pour un ******* pr&#233;tentieux&#8230;   )


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu acceptes le mien ?



Je ferais plusieurs scrutins rien que pour toi mon apprentie garce !


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain ça rappelle des mauvais souvenirs ça...  :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> Je vote pour Dool (sans rapport... non protégé bien sur...   )



Mierda, j'avais pas lu ça !!!.....tu ne veux plus que je t'utilise aux fins de mois difficiles alors ???


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Aujourd'hui je vote donc pour Starmac & CouleurSud, parce que j'en peux plus de voir vos avatars si laids qu'on ne devrait plus appelé ça "Avatar"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Bon. Pour des raisons que je souhaiterais taire ici, j'ai promis &#224; Ed de voter pour lui ici.

Alors je le fais : Je vote pour ED.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Pour des raisons que je pr&#233;f&#232;re taire &#233;galement, je souhaite retirer mon vote pour ce gros naze de Ed&#8230;


:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302193 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Pour des raisons que je souhaiterais taire ici, j'ai promis &#224; Ed de voter pour lui ici.
> 
> Alors je le fais : Je vote pour ED.


Rhaaaa. 

Avec le smiley qui tue. 


Grandiose. 









			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4302198 a dit:
			
		

> Pour des raisons que je pr&#233;f&#232;re taire &#233;galement, je souhaite retirer mon vote pour ce gros naze de Ed&#8230;
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Qu'il est susceptible.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Ah nan , il suce pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Mais si ! Et pas que des gla&#231;ons !  Comment tu crois que je suis devenu mod&#233;rateur du bar ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

La proximit&#233; de la Mok t'as bien chang&#233; mon chaton... triste...


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302204 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ! Et pas que des gla&#231;ons !  Comment tu crois que je suis devenu mod&#233;rateur du bar ?


en gagnant l'Uhmac 2006 ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (...)
> PAUL


Une Tourtel© ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

* BioSS............................................. ....................52
* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................52
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........23

* Freak circus............................................ .............18

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............02

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

Popop!

Je vote BIOSS, pour r&#233;tablir un sain &#233;quilibre.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Popop!
> 
> Je vote BIOSS, pour rétablir un sain équilibre.




Moi de même.


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Popop!
> 
> Je vote BIOSS, pour rétablir un sain équilibre.


Mi tou.... :style:


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, je vote BioSS, et au lit.
La nuit portant conseil, je saurai quoi voter demain matin. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

* BioSS............................................. ....................56
* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................52
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........23

* Freak circus............................................ .............18

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............02

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## MamaCass (15 Juin 2007)

Moi je vote pour le beau Bobby :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

*PLUS QUE 9 HEURES ET DEMI POUR VOTER*

D'ailleurs, je vote pour moi


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2007)

Je passe en vitesse, je vote pour l'arbitre


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Je vote Dool ou Ponk, j'ai pas encore fait mon choix...


Je vote pour les 2 en fait


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

Allez un petit coup pour CouleurSud 

euh mon vote pour CouleurSud 

Vous aviez compris


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Allez un petit coup pour CouleurSud



Je comprend que tu es une brute sans foi ni loi qui frappe ta partenaire pour recueillir ses votes.
C'est ignoble.

CouleurSud, libère-toi !
Vote pour moi !


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je comprend que tu es une brute sans foi ni loi qui frappe ta partenaire pour recueillir ses votes.
> C'est ignoble.




Ca manque de brute ici ?
Je peux appeler mon copain *Bud*, m. ponkhead.
Il saura vous inculquer, ah oui ! avec fermeté le respect qui vous manque :mouais:


Bud !!!!!!


En attendant, je vote CouleurSud et Starmac, tiens au passage


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2007)

Bud ? Bud ? C'est un truc qui se boit ça ???!!! Du petit lait quoi ! 
Non, votons pour le degueu, le moche, le laid...je vote Dool !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

dool a dit:


> Bud ? Bud ? C'est un truc qui se boit &#231;a ???!!!



Mais nan ! T'as rien compris, c'est son pote, &#224; Girotti, tu sais, l'ancien nageur olympique italien ! Avec une barbe ! Carlo Pedersoli ! Ce pauvre Mario peut rien faire sans lui ! &#199;a doit &#234;tre le bombardement de Dresden en f&#233;vrier 45, qui l'a diminu&#233;, il &#233;tait dessous, il avait 6 ans, &#231;a traumatise !


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juin 2007)

Moi aujourd'hui je vote pour P O N K !

Je ne gagnerai pas puisque je ne suis pas assez moche, je laisse donc ma place et offre ma voix.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Si si. Rassure toi. T'es moche&#8230;

Mais je vote DonquyPoule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................59
* BioSS............................................. ....................56
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........25

* Freak circus............................................ .............18

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............03

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud !

CouleurSud !

CouleurSud !

une voix de plus !


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je comprend que tu es une brute sans foi ni loi qui frappe ta partenaire pour recueillir ses votes.
> C'est ignoble.
> 
> CouleurSud, lib&#232;re-toi !
> Vote pour moi !



Mais non Ponk, nous formons un couple virtuel heureux et harmonieux et nous esp&#233;rons avoir beaucoup de petits avatars, tr&#232;s laids comme nous (et si possible, esp&#233;rons le aussi, avec une signature atroce, un peu comme la mienne)

Tiens, pendant que j'y suis, je vote pour Starmac


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Juin 2007)

Ben tiens, je vais voter moi, il serait temps, avant que cela ne soit trop tard : donc je vote...
 voil&#224; voil&#224; voil&#224;...

mon vote... 

j'h&#233;site un peu quand m&#234;me...

allez, j'ai trouv&#233; :

*Manustyle*


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2007)

PonkandDool ??? Hummm....quelle laideur !!! Je vote !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais non Ponk, nous formons un couple virtuel heureux et harmonieux et nous esp&#233;rons avoir beaucoup de petits avatars, tr&#232;s laids comme nous (et si possible, esp&#233;rons le aussi, avec une signature atroce, un peu comme la mienne)
> 
> Tiens, pendant que j'y suis, je vote pour Starmac



Couple virtuel, heureux et harmonieux...
Rrahhhhhh... j'adore :love: :love: 

*Je vote CouleurSud !!

Plut&#244;t deux fois qu'une !! *
ps : pour les petits avatars laids, euh, on en rediscute, hein ? Pas ici, c'est une affaire de couple, et il y a trop de monde... mais on en cause, hein ! Va pas me faire un enfant dans le dos


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2007)

Au secours !
Pouquoi le tableau de bord a retenu ce thread en mémoire....
:affraid:
Allez je deshabonne.
Les films d'horreur c'est plus de mon âge....


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2007)

Hop...

Une voix pour BIOSS.


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

je crois avoir n&#233;glig&#233; CouleurSud ces derni&#232;res heures 

Je ne l'ai que trop peu honor&#233;e... alors un petit coup en passant.

Mon vote dans l'urne pour CouleurSud !


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

Ponkydoul !

vote !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................61
* BioSS............................................. ....................57
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........30

* Freak circus............................................ .............18

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............03

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2007)

Je vote pour DouliPonque


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

Je boude 

Mais je vote pour le lapin punk philopoète.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2007)

Mdr, j'ai oublié ! je vote BioSS

(julrou, t'es où ? notre champion est en train de se faire griller !)


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2007)

Allez, un dernier vote "pour la route" : 

Starmac​


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Mdr, j'ai oublié ! je vote BioSS
> 
> (julrou, t'es où ? notre champion est en train de se faire griller !)



julrou révise. Il ne faut pas le déranger


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je boude .


C'est dommage* (sauf si ça n'a pour effet que de te faire arborer une moue sensuelle)
Rejoins-nous !



Cela dit...
Finalement, entre la moue boudeuse et le package crète_rouge_et_oreilles_bleues...



Bouder ne te va pas si mal.




* Et dire que j'ai failli ne mettre qu'un m
driiiiiing......


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Et dire que j'ai failli ne mettre qu'un m
> driiiiiing......


 
C'est surtout qu'on dit d'hommages sur ce coup là non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'on dit d'hommages sur ce coup là non ?


Hé hé.
Oui, effectivement.


----------



## jugnin (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _votes improbables_



Ouah, mais rêve-je ? Quelqu'un aurait voté pour moi, adhérerait à ma vision visionnaire de l'uhmac ? L'investissement dans la réalisation de cet avatar n'aura donc pas été vain.

Pour le reste, je l'avoue, j'ai mené une bien piètre campagne.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouah, mais rêve-je ? Quelqu'un aurait voté pour moi, adhérerait à ma vision visionnaire de l'uhmac ? L'investissement dans la réalisation de cet avatar n'aura donc pas été vain.
> 
> Pour le reste, je l'avoue, j'ai mené une bien piètre campagne.


Et bien, il me semble que tu as voté pour toi, vers le début, non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2007)

Dans un élan de générosité qui vient du fond du coeur, nous venons de décider, Starmac et moi-même, de transférer tous les votes qui nous ont été acquis sur la paire Ponk & Dool.

Bien que nous sachions, en notre for intérieur, que nous sommes les plus hideux, nous devons convenir néanmoins, en notre for extérieur, que Ponk & Dool sont les meilleurs

Vive l'Uhmac ! Longue vie à Ponk & Dool. 

(en fait, non, là je déconne, puisque ça va se terminer dans 45 minutes)

Bienvenue à Ponk & Dool sur ce beau forum 

(ah non, je me trompe de fil. Ce doit être l'émotion)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Bon&#8230; ben alors je vote pour mamyblue alors&#8230;


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4303536 a dit:
			
		

> Bon&#8230; ben alors je vote pour mamyblue alors&#8230;


et moi pour Backcat ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

AH ! Enfin !
Je me disais aussi. Pas une seule voix&#8230;

Bon. On peut commencer maintenant


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et moi pour Backcat ! :love:


 
Fayot.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Juin 2007)

Peut &#234;tre vais-je voter...

Et si ce devait &#234;tre le cas, je le ferai avec plaisir et reconnaissance : je voterai pour "l'amok", mais je ne sais pas encore si je vais voter...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

*STOOOOOOOOP*​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

* Ponk&Dool......................................... .................61
* BioSS............................................. ....................58
* Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........31

* Freak circus............................................ .............18

* Bassman........................................... ..................08
* Pharmacos......................................... .................05
* odré.............................................. ......................03
* P4bl0............................................. ......................03
* Bobbynountchak.................................... ...............03

* Mathieu2278....................................... ..................01
* Ax6............................................... .......................01
* Jugnin............................................ ......................01
* Mamyblue..............................................................01
* BackCat.................................................................01


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2007)

En revenant du bac, j'ai eu le temps de réfléchir pour qui j'allais voter à l'UHMAC...


Je vote donc pour BioSS !

(Voto por BioSS !).

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Donc, podium :


Ponkydool

BioSS.........................Starmac & CouleurSud​

La place pourrie est pour le freak circus

Et les petits amateurs de fin de tableau sont, par ordre d'apparition : Mathieu, Ax6, jugnin, mamyblue et BackCat (et, comme dans toute bonne émission de realTV qui se recpecte, on peut supposer un peu plus qu'une proximité de classement entre ces deux derniers.......)

Voilà.
Merci d'avoir voté.
Je suis heureux d'avoir gagné.

A l'année prochaine.

(vous pouvez désormais reprendre des avatars normaux)​


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis heureux d'avoir gagné.



On sent combien la joie te transporte


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

Laid et modeste. Que des qualités ce garçon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> On sent combien la joie te transporte


Elle va surtout me transporter jusqu'au week-end - ça n'est pas encore le yacht, mais pas loin.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Ponk&Dool......................................... .................61
> * BioSS............................................. ....................58
> * Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........31



Je dépose un recours devant le conseil contitus... conquitu.. son qui tue... devant qui de droit.
D'abord j'ai été retardé par la pluie, ce qui m'a empeché de voter avant 17h30. :mouais: 
Ensuite ils s'y sont mis à deux pour (soi-disant) battre le deuxième  
Enfin le (soi-disant) vainqueur étant organisateur, compteur, juge, partie, et tout et tout,   je n'en dirai pas plus.  

Les vrais démocrates rectifieront le classement d'eux-mêmes  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> l'isite du design a dit:
> 
> 
> > *[Hophophop la règle c'est quand même "pas d'attaque personnelle". Personne ne te connaît ici, alors doucement sur le foutage de gueule des autres tant qu'on ne sait pas comment juger tes interventions.]*
> ...



Excusez-moi de revenir sur un épisode classé, mais...

Hormis le premier avertissement du chat, j'ai été le premier, ici même, à lancer mon hameçon sur le protozoaire,, et qu'est ce que je m'aperçois-je ?
Que vous l'avez liquidé en deux temps trois mouvements sans m'en laisser un bout, et sans même une once de gratitude pour mézigue ? 
Mais vous z'êtes vraiment des croisés entre le crevard et le chien galeux, tous autant que vous êtes !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mais vous z'êtes vraiment des croisés entre le crevard et le chien galeux, tous autant que vous êtes !



T'avais qu'à être là


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Ponk&Dool......................................... .................61
> * BioSS............................................. ....................58
> * Starmac&CouleurSud................................ ...........31
> 
> ...


et julrou, il n'apparait pas dans le classement ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et julrou, il n'apparait pas dans le classement ?




Hey, petit rigolo, si je n'apparais pas dans le classement, c'est que personne n'a voté pour moi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hey, petit rigolo, si je n'apparais pas dans le classement, c'est que personne n'a voté pour moi...


Petit rigolo? Non mais, tu t'es regard&#233;? 

Aller zou, au lit sans manger.


----------



## dool (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc, podium :
> 
> 
> Ponkydool
> ...



J'ai toujours su qu'un jour je saurais prouver au monde entier que je suis la plus laide !!!!!!!!
Merci Macgé pour cette élection 2007 qui va bouleverser ma vie.
Merci à mes parents cybernétiques de m'avoir faites aussi laide.
Merci à mon compagnon de voyage...merci pour cette crète prétée sans condition.
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont donner du plaisir...autant de va et viens dans l'urne....c'est beau.
Merci de m'avoir permis de revenir un peu 

.....

Bon, et il est où le trophée en forme de phallus que l'on m'as promis ????


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2007)

Puisqu'on en est aux remerciements, 

je tiens &#224; saluer CouleurSud sans laquelle cette troisi&#232;me place n'aurait jamais pu &#234;tre envisag&#233;e.

Une partenaire patiente et lucide et au talent de photographe animalier sans &#233;gal.

CouleurSud bravo !


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ben achète le kamasutra en même temps alors. Du même auteur



Et des cours de yoga  :rose:


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Juin 2007)

PFFFFFSSSSSSSS c'est quoi cette carrote ??? 

BIOSS VAINQUEUR PAR K.O !!!

ou alors premier ex equo. mais la franchement sinon ya de l'injustice....pffff


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc, podium :
> 
> 
> Ponkydool
> ...



Ressemblance _saugrenue_ avec la pyramide..  Tout ça pour en arriver là ? T'es trop fort ponk !
Ou alors un début d'arbre généalogique du château. Combats à la Wotca pour prendre (et avec) la tête ? Guerriers à _moustaches_ au clair de _lune_, _machin_ation diabolique, etc, etc..
Préviens moi que je note ça dans mon _carnet_.



Si t'as pas ton BAFA avec tout ça !


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Puisqu'on en est aux remerciements,
> 
> je tiens &#224; saluer CouleurSud sans laquelle cette troisi&#232;me place n'aurait jamais pu &#234;tre envisag&#233;e.
> 
> ...



Moi je dis pareil que starmac

il a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s genti, il ma fait confians

On en parlai tou l&#233; jour de ce concour dans la R 18, en revenan de auchan 

Ben moi je suis toute contente qu'on a gagn&#233;

enfin, starmac, il ma dit qu'on a pas vraiman gagn&#233;, mai s&#233; tou com

on va peut etre pouvoir s'achet&#233; un micronde et un &#233;cran plat grace a la medaille de bronze


Sinon, je tiens &#224; saluer starmac

Sans lui, nos recherches m&#233;taphysiques sur la laideur n'auraient jamais pu aboutir


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Excusez-moi de revenir sur un &#233;pisode class&#233;, mais...
> 
> Hormis le premier avertissement du chat, j'ai &#233;t&#233; le premier, ici m&#234;me, &#224; lancer mon hame&#231;on sur le protozoaire,, et qu'est ce que je m'aper&#231;ois-je ?
> Que vous l'avez liquid&#233; en deux temps trois mouvements sans m'en laisser un bout, et sans m&#234;me une once de gratitude pour m&#233;zigue ?
> Mais vous z'&#234;tes vraiment des crois&#233;s entre le crevard et le chien galeux, tous autant que vous &#234;tes !



Hey oh, un topic dans ce genre est d&#233;ja ouvert  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=178654


  

F&#233;licitation a Dool&#233;ponque, j'ai perdu mais applaudi leur victoire.
M'en vais remettre mon avatar de ce pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2007)

Bravo aux vainqueurs  La mochitude a enfin toute la place qu'elle mérite et c'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si t'as pas ton BAFA avec tout ça !


Et odré qui me demandait si je n'avais pas été scout...
Il va falloir que je me penche sur mes vies antérieures, il y a un truc qui cloche, là.




Sinon, je suis heureux d'avoir gagné, mais je pense à ce pauvre BioSS qui a mis tant de coeur à l'ouvrage, non seulement pour se faire un avatar très laid (ou d'un effroyable mauvais goût, les experts se disputent encore la nuance) mais en plus a eu le cran de l'afficher depuis des années et, sans doute, s'en servira encore à l'avenir.
tant de constance force l'admiration !!!


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait lui d&#233;cerner un  UHMA&#169; d'honneur


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Il faudrait lui décerner un  UHMA© d'honneur




Oui, ça serait une bonne idée.

Et ça le réconforterait, le pauvre... 




:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Petit rigolo? Non mais, tu t'es regard&#233;?
> 
> Aller zou, au lit sans manger.


Nan, sans chier. 

Quand j'aurais un gamin, un jour, je lui ferai &#231;a moi : "allez, au lit sans chier!"


...
Oh, ce sera rigolo.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

*** UHMAT ***

*Ugly Home-Made Avatar Trophy*

UHMAT d'or : Ponk & Dool
UHMAT d'argent : Starmac & CouleurSud
UHMAT de bronze : The freak show

UHMAT d'honneur pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre : BioSS​


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2007)

Ouuuuuaah super ! 

Hey, Romuald, viens voir par là, BioSS il a reçu un UHMA Trophy d'honneur ! 


:love: :love: :love:
 ​


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2007)

Merci pour lui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

C'est dégueu.

Ya eu manipulation, BIOSS aurait du etre premier.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Il est hors concours, hors catégorie, hors ible.
Surtout le dernier.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est d&#233;gueu.
> 
> Ya eu manipulation, BIOSS aurait du etre premier.



C'est pas faux :mouais: 



PonkHead a dit:


> Il est hors concours, hors cat&#233;gorie, hors ible.
> Surtout le dernier.



C'est pas faux non plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

Bon, ben...

C'est fini du coup?

Même pas de musique, rien?
Un discours?
Des bravos? 
Une foule en délire?

Kekchoz, quoi...


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, ben...
> 
> C'est fini du coup?
> 
> ...


Ta fameuse danse du ventre ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fini du coup?



Ouais.
Ca fait toujours ça après, le sentiment du vide...
L'impression d'un dimanche en fin d'après-midi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Ca fait toujours ça après, le sentiment du vide...
> L'impression d'un dimanche en fin d'après-midi.



Ou d'un calme après la tempête


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Ca fait toujours ça après, le sentiment du vide...
> L'impression d'un dimanche en fin d'après-midi.




Perso, vu la caisse que j'ai prise hier soir, je me sens bien dimanche, là, ouais.
Mais aucun rapport avec l'uhmac par contre.   

Bon, ben faut attendre l'année prochaine alors?
On peut pas faire un "summer contest" ou un truc comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso, vu la caisse que j'ai prise hier soir, je me bien dimanche, l&#224;, ouais.



On est pourtant samedi mais qu'est ce que c'est calme.

Toi aussi tu gardes ton UHMA finalement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso, vu la caisse que j'ai prise hier soir, *je me sens bien dimanche*, l&#224;, ouais.



C'est d&#233;j&#224; un progr&#232;s, mon p'tit bobby, parce que des fois, &#224; jeun (ou du moins, suppos&#233; tel), on a bien l'impression que tu te sens plus du tout !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

Mais regardez les comme ils sont méchants, tous, là, à relever, à pinailler!





_Je sais, je dis "tous" mais ya que Pascal. J'exagère si je veux, je victimise si ça me chante. _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais regardez les comme ils sont méchants, tous, là, à relever, à pinailler!



Tu es un exemple, Oh Bobby.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais regardez les comme ils sont méchants, tous, là, à relever, à pinailler!



Le p'tit Bobby Fontleroy !

Mais t'inquiètes, les méchants bougons ont le coeur tendre et tout fini bien à la fin.
(Mais qu'est-ce qu'on pleure avant)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> *** UHMAT ***
> 
> *Ugly Home-Made Avatar Trophy*
> 
> ...


Bon, de retour à la normalité.



ouf.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hey, petit rigolo, si je n'apparais pas dans le classement, c'est que personne n'a vot&#233; pour moi...



mouhahaha... toi tu gagnes &#224; &#234;tre connu... d&#233;finitivement...  :rateau: 

T'oublieras pas de ranger ta chambre... et enl&#232;ve les doigts de ton nez...




starmac a dit:


> ...
> 
> Une partenaire patiente et lucide et au talent de photographe animalier sans &#233;gal.
> 
> CouleurSud bravo !



Si tu rajoute "sexuel" apr&#232;s partenaire, je trouve ta phrase parfaite...  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Si tu rajoute "sexuel" après partenaire, je trouve ta phrase parfaite...  :love:




Avec un seul "l" ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Avec un seul "l" ?



ça c'est petit Monsieur Madame...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça c'est petit




Bonjour.
Aujourd'hui, le concombre se confie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Aujourd'hui, le concombre se confie.



C'est vrai, il me faut le reconnaître, avec 27 cm, je suis ridicule chez les cucurbitacées...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Aujourd'hui, le concombre se confie.



C'est toujours moins grave que s'il se "confit" ... Quoi que ...


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

Ouaouh, dire que j'ai rat&#233; ce merveilleux topic o&#249; tout le monde s'est amus&#233; sur mon avatar. L'ironie, c'est que j'ai chang&#233; d'avatar sans m&#234;me que vous ayez eu &#224; me le dire
en fait&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouaouh, dire que j'ai rat&#233; ce merveilleux topic o&#249; tout le monde s'est amus&#233; sur mon avatar. L'ironie, c'est que j'ai chang&#233; d'avatar sans m&#234;me que vous ayez eu &#224; me le dire
> en fait&#8230;


Ah, oui ?!....  


fredintosh a dit:


> (...)
> Ah, et puis comme tu es graphiste et que tu donnes des le&#231;ons :
> 1. libre &#224; toi de montrer ton savoir faire sur ce fil, &#231;a te donnerait plus de l&#233;gitimit&#233; &#224; critiquer.
> 2. es-tu s&#251;r que ton avatar visiblement home made soit le reflet de ton souci du bon go&#251;t et du travail bien fait ?





BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> 2 - Ah je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord, mon avatar est loin d'&#234;tre parfait&#8230; C'est juste qu'il a une forte valeur affective (il date de 2003), et que surtout, il est anim&#233;, et que ce n'est plus possible sur MacG si j'en change&#8230;
> 
> PS : Tu m'as ouvert les yeux sur cet avatar, j'avais compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; &#224; quel point il avait pris un coup de vieux&#8230; J'en ai mis un autre provisoirement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a, pour de l'ironie, c'est vraiment de l'ironie&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Juillet 2007)

mais on peut relancer, je vote pour BioSS, quand m&#234;me, il est m&#234;me presque pire celui l&#224;... Bravo!


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, oui ?!....



Ah ah, je l'attendais celle-l&#224; !  J'en &#233;tais s&#251;r ! MDR. J'ai bien l'air con&#8230;
Le probl&#232;me c'est que l'explication est tellement &#233;norme que vous me croirez
jamais, c'est m&#234;me pas la peine, je jette l'&#233;ponge, je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore avouer
(&#224; moins que pr&#233;f&#233;riez un pav&#233; de 300 lignes sur les d&#233;tails techniques qui ont
mis un contretemps &#224; mon changement d'avatar).


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> (à moins que préfériez
> un pavé de 300 lignes sur les détails techniques qui ont mis un
> contretemps à mon changement d'avatar).



Ah non ! 

Ca c'est le job a Rezba !


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320154 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> 
> Ca c'est le job a Rezba !


moi aussi je vote Rezba !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Ouaouh, dire que j'ai raté ce merveilleux topic où tout le monde s'est amusé sur mon avatar. L'ironie, c'est que j'ai changé d'avatar sans même que vous ayez eu à me le dire
> en fait



j'suis d'accord avec languille, l'ancien était bien finalement... :rateau:


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'suis d'accord avec languille, l'ancien était bien finalement... :rateau:



Tu parles de GKat ou d'Amok ?


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'suis d'accord avec languille, l'ancien &#233;tait bien finalement... :rateau:



Le tiens il est pas mal dans son genre non plus


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Le tiens il est pas mal dans son genre non plus


Tu lis de la BD, des fois ?!...


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu lis de la BD, des fois ?!...



Non juste des livres pour enfants


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu lis de la BD, des fois ?!...



Oui, mais c'est PAS parceque c'est tir&#233; d'une BD que &#231;a en fait un avatar de qualit&#233; :love:


----------



## dool (2 Juillet 2007)

Ah mince, la compet' reprend ???

On joue sur les signatures qui font mal aux crâne maintenant ???

Je vote pour le l'HUMAT d'honneur, avec juste un doigt.


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320154 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> 
> Ca c'est le job a Rezba !





Grug a dit:


> moi aussi je vote Rezba !




Comme dirais mon amie aurélie :

vtf.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, oui ?!....


Pardon, j'ai fauté, c'est à cause de moi que Bioss a changé d'avatar, j'aurais dû me taire, mais ça me démangeait tellement de lui dire.  (je n'ai pas cafté complètement, je n'ai pas parlé de l'Uhmac  )


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pardon, j'ai fauté, c'est à cause de moi que Bioss a changé d'avatar, j'aurais dû me taire, mais ça me démangeait tellement de lui dire.  (je n'ai pas cafté complètement, je n'ai pas parlé de l'Uhmac  )


Il fallait, il fallait, j'en ai parlé plusieurs fois, j'y ai fait plusieurs fois allusion... mais bon... trop occupé ?!...


----------



## kanako (2 Juillet 2007)

pas grave c'est marrant. 

Quand m&#234;me dr&#244;le qu'il n'ait pas vu ce fil avant&#8230;


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2007)

Jur&#233; crach&#233;. Je mate peu les nouveaux fils, je tra&#238;ne de temps en temps
dans les forums graphiques jeter un &#339;il, sinon je reste dans la section gamers.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Juré craché. Je mate peu les nouveaux fils, je traîne de temps en temps
> dans les forums graphiques jeter un il, sinon je reste dans la section gamers.


Je t'ai vu "traîner" un bon bout de temps ici, aujourd'hui....  
Tu n'as pas osé faire le test ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

> Jur&#233; crach&#233;. Je mate peu les nouveaux fils, je tra&#238;ne de temps en temps
> dans les forums graphiques jeter un &#339;il, sinon je reste dans la section gamers.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeet oui&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## BioSS (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320527 a dit:
			
		

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeet oui :mouais:



C'est un reproche ? On a un quota minimum de sections à regarder sur Macg ? :love:


----------



## BioSS (3 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je t'ai vu "tra&#238;ner" un bon bout de temps ici, aujourd'hui....
> Tu n'as pas os&#233; faire le test ?!...



lol, t'es en filature ? Tu suis mes faits et gestes ?
Non en tout cas ce test &#231;a un sacr&#233; moment que je l'avais fait,
et jregardais les r&#233;ac de chacuns. C'est assez marrant de voir qui
d'autre que moi sur Macg a une grande gueule (ou alors a un esprit
qui n'en pense pas moins derri&#232;re des tournures plus d&#233;licates).
Bref, j'atteint le m&#234;me score que Bassman.


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> lol, t'es en filature ? Tu suis mes faits et gestes ?
> Non en tout cas ce test ça un sacré moment que je l'avais fait,
> et jregardais les réac de chacuns. C'est assez marrant de voir qui
> d'autre que moi sur Macg a une grande gueule (ou alors a un esprit
> ...


Je surveille tout le monde.... :style:

  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Ah&#8230; Tu crois que tu as une grande gueule ?

Ok. Je commence &#224; comprendre maintenant&#8230;


----------



## BioSS (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320666 a dit:
			
		

> Ah Tu crois que tu as une grande gueule ?
> 
> Ok. Je commence à comprendre maintenant



A en croire l'animosité des autres ces derniers temps,
je crois que je peux répondre par l'affirmative


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Alors&#8230; mettons les choses au point rapidement. Ton point de vue est erron&#233;.

L'animosit&#233; tend &#224; se g&#233;n&#233;raliser. Partant de ce principe-l&#224;, et au vu que d'autres grandes gueules av&#233;r&#233;es n'arrivent pas &#224; atteindre le niveau d'insatisfaction globale dont tu peux te targuer (M&#234;me Sonnyboy ne peut pr&#233;tendre &#224; cette universalit&#233, il me semblerait que tu confondes grande gueule et casse-couil.les.

Ceci dit en toute sympathie, hein ?


Mais bon. Tu as raison : ne perdons pas de temps avec la s&#233;mantique, et continuons &#224; rire ensemble.



Comment &#231;a "de qui" ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> A en croire l'animosité des autres ces derniers temps,
> je crois que je peux répondre par l'affirmative


Les autres... :rateau:    :rateau: 
En général, quand on est normalement constitué, c'est là qu'on doit commencer à se poser des questions...   


Bon... ça fait un moment qu'on a pas vu le "créteux", le maître de cérémonie...  
Ponk ?!...

Qui osera relancer par un avatar moche ?!...
BioSS ?!...


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ....
> 
> Qui osera relancer par un avatar moche ?!...
> BioSS ?!...



C'est pas déjà fait????


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon... ça fait un moment qu'on a pas vu le "créteux", le maître de cérémonie...
> Ponk ?!...



Vrai ça


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2007)

c'est pas une fois l'an l'UHMAC ? 
vos ann&#233;es passent vite&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320717 a dit:
			
		

> L'animosité tend à se généraliser.




Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse particulièrement s'en réjouir...


Il y a un UHMAC spécial été ? La tournée des plages, en quelque sorte ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Oooooooooh une pomme !


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il y a un UHMAC spécial été ? La tournée des plages, en quelque sorte ?



J'ai assez vomi comme ca....
:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse particuli&#232;rement s'en r&#233;jouir...


La faute ne revient que tr&#232;s rarement &#224; ceux qui l'exercent.

Je pr&#233;cise, j'ai peur de ne pas &#234;tre assez clair : la faute est g&#233;n&#233;ralement celle de ceux qui la suscitent&#8230;


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Quoiqu'il arrive, voici encore un nouvel avatar, techniquement beaucoup plus &#224; la hauteur&#8230;
J'esp&#232;re &#234;tre &#224; l'abri d'un nouvel Uhmac cette fois


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive, voici encore un nouvel avatar, techniquement beaucoup plus à la hauteur
> J'espère être à l'abri d'un nouvel Uhmac cette fois




Mouhahahahaha !!! 
Pardon !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive, voici encore un nouvel avatar, techniquement beaucoup plus à la hauteur
> J'espère être à l'abri d'un nouvel Uhmac cette fois


 

A l'abri de gagner ? Surement pas 

Par contre on pourrait en faire un spécial :

 "Ancien avatar de BioSS vs. Nouvel avatar de BioSS"


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive, voici encore un nouvel avatar, techniquement beaucoup plus &#224; la hauteur&#8230;
> J'esp&#232;re &#234;tre &#224; l'abri d'un nouvel Uhmac cette fois



Y'a pas &#233;norm&#233;ment de diff&#233;rence avec le mien en fait... Plus rond, avec la cr&#234;te de Ponk restylis&#233;e dessus. 

Inscrit d'office pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Inscrit d'office pour l'année prochaine.



La rentrée tu veux dire !


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> La rentrée tu veux dire !


Je vote BiOSS !  




jugnin a dit:


> Y'a pas énormément de différence avec le mien en fait... Plus rond, avec la crête de Ponk restylisée dessus.
> 
> Inscrit d'office pour l'année prochaine.



Grilled by jugnin : j'ai fait pile la même analyse que toi. Voyant cet avatar je me suis dit qu'il dissimulait mal une admiration sans borne pour le Ponk (il est où lui, d'ailleurs ?:mouais et pour le jugnin.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Admiration pour PonkHead&#8230; ?

&#8230; Heu ce style d'avatar je l'ai depuis 2003 partout o&#249; je suis.
Ca provient du forum que j'ai cr&#233;&#233;, o&#249; il y a tout un syst&#232;me
de hi&#233;rarchie avec les avatars en fonction du nombre de messages
post&#233;s.

Voici quelques autres exemples d'avatars r&#233;alis&#233;s en HD :












Au total, y en a pr&#232;s d'une vingtaine&#8230;


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Au total, y en a près d'une vingtaine



Tu veux vraiment truster le podium entier !

:affraid:


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Admiration pour PonkHead ?



Ouais, et pour moi. 



BioSS a dit:


> Heu ce style d'avatar je l'ai depuis 2003 partout où je suis.



Même à la banque ?
Même à la messe ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

On peut décliner à foison, alors...  







Une CX, ça use, ça use....
Deux CX, ça use, ça use....
Trois CX, ça use, ça use....
Quatre CX, ça use, ça use....
....
....


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu veux vraiment truster le podium entier !
> 
> :affraid:



Ah je prend clairement plus de risques que toi niveau avatar


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

A ce point, je n'appelle pas &#231;a des risques&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2007)

Z'allez voir qu'avec ses "traits d'esprits scintillants" il va finir par le faire fermer ce fil.

Qui parie avec moi?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

pfff, avec un pari comme celui là tu ne prends pas de risque


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> pfff, avec un pari comme celui là tu ne prends pas de risque


Et?
Tu paries quand tu penses que tu vas perdre, toi, peut-&#234;tre?


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

toi tu me titilles pour que je rel&#232;ve le d&#233;fi 

Raaahhhh


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi le fil fermerait ?
De toutes fa&#231;on il suffirait alors d'ouvrir l'Uhmac de l'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Admiration pour PonkHead ?
> 
> Heu ce style d'avatar je l'ai depuis 2003 partout où je suis.
> Ca provient du forum que j'ai créé, où il y a tout un système
> ...


Super.
Tu fais pas non plus des Tour Eiffel en allumettes, par hasard ?


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Super.
> Tu fais pas non plus des Tour Eiffel en allumettes, par hasard ?



Faut bien que j'explique d'où ils viennent non, vu l'engouement qu'ils suscitent :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Faut bien que j'explique d'où ils viennent non, vu l'engouement qu'ils suscitent :mouais:



Ah, ouais... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

J'aimerais juste savoir avec quel logiciel tu les as faits ? Bioss.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4325708 a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais juste savoir avec quel logiciel tu les as faits ? Bioss.



Un logiciel pour d&#233;butant, parceque j'suis qu'un petit gamin absolument pas graphiste
pour un sous comme te diront tout ceux qui sont une dent contre moi. Non, ces avatars
sont juste r&#233;alis&#233;s et anim&#233;s sous Photoshop, une quarantaine de calques chacun (ce qui
me permet de faire rapidement des d&#233;clinaisons)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Photoshop m'étonnera toujours ...
J'ai vu ici ou là qu'il était possible d'animer avec mais c'est un mystère pour moi, j'en ai pas cette utilisation.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Un logiciel pour débutant, parceque j'suis qu'un petit gamin absolument pas graphiste
> pour un sous comme te diront *tout ceux qui sont une dent contre moi.* Non, ces avatars
> sont juste réalisés et animés sous Photoshop, une quarantaine de calques chacun (ce qui
> me permet de faire rapidement des déclinaisons)


Toujours pas de question à te poser ?!...


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Un logiciel pour débutant, parceque j'suis qu'un petit gamin absolument pas graphiste
> pour un sous comme te diront tout ceux qui sont une dent contre moi. Non, ces avatars
> sont juste réalisés et animés sous Photoshop, une quarantaine de calques chacun (ce qui
> me permet de faire rapidement des déclinaisons)




Visiblement, tu n'as pas compris que la critique est artistique et non technique.
Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas la technique, mais ce qu'on en fait.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Vous pouvez ne pas aimer ces avatars, moi je les aime bien. Je les vends
pas, c'est de la cr&#233;ation personnelle, o&#249; est le probl&#232;me ? Et je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#231;a
que le logo que Wisibility par exemple (et pourtant ce site est consid&#233;r&#233;
comme une r&#233;f&#233;rence&#8230.



macmarco a dit:


> Visiblement, tu n'as pas compris que la critique est artistique et non technique.
> Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas la technique, mais ce qu'on en fait.



Quand je vois les avatars de ceux qui me critiquent, je me pose
des questions quant &#224; leur cr&#233;dibilit&#233; (PonkHead, Pharmacos, etc&#8230.
Car artistiquement on ne peut rien faire sans la technique. Autant
commencer par la technique et &#234;tre ainsi liber&#233; des contraintes. J'ai
19 ans et c'est ce que j'ai choisi de faire. L'artistique se d&#233;veloppera
les prochaines ann&#233;es&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> ...
> Car artistiquement on ne peut rien faire sans la technique. Autant
> commencer par la technique et être ainsi liberé des contraintes. J'ai
> 19 ans et c'est ce que j'ai choisi de faire. L'artistique se développera
> les prochaines années




Erreur.
La technique s'apprend et se développe, pas l'art(ou le talent, si tu préfères).
L'artiste peut se passer de la technique et faire avec trois bouts de ficelle.
Le talent ne vient pas avec la maîtrise technique.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Erreur.
> La technique s'apprend et se d&#233;veloppe, pas l'art(ou le talent, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).
> L'artiste peut se passer de la technique et faire avec trois bouts de ficelle.
> Le talent ne vient pas avec la ma&#238;trise technique.




"Le g&#233;nie est un _talent_ qui consiste &#224; produire ce dont on ne saurait donner aucune r&#232;gle d&#233;termin&#233;e ; il ne s'agit pas d'une aptitude &#224; ce qui peut &#234;tre appris d'apr&#232;s une r&#232;gle quelconque" (Kant, _Critique de la facult&#233; de juger_)


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Je me demande pourquoi vous m'emmerdez avec l'art
alors qu'on parle d'avatars&#8230;

Quoiqu'il en soit, les cr&#233;ateurs ont des p&#233;riodes.
Picasso n'&#233;tait pas encore Picasso &#224; 20 ans&#8230; Il peignait
de fa&#231;on irr&#233;prochable techniquement mais sa d&#233;marche
artistique &#233;tait quasi-inexistante compar&#233; &#224; ce qu'il a pu
faire plus tard. Donc inutile de me sermoner sur la qualit&#233;
artistique de mes travaux qui ne sont absolument pas con&#231;us
dans une optique artistique, mais purement utilitaire.

Un musicien, s'il n'a jamais entendu d'autre musique dans
sa vie, comment pourrait-il affirmer son g&#233;nie ? Comment
Jimmy Hendrix aurait pu inventer tout &#231;a s'il n'avait pas
un minimum d'inspiration auparavant, d'exp&#233;rience ? L'art
n'est pas inn&#233;. Le talent peut-&#234;tre, mais pas l'art.

L'art ne s'apprend pas mais il se d&#233;veloppe, gr&#226;ce &#224; la
maturit&#233;, l'exp&#233;rience, la conception des choses et de la
vie. Et heureusement&#8230; D'ailleurs tu me montre des travaux
de quand t'avais 10 ans (ou m&#234;me 19) juste pour voir si
t'avais d&#233;j&#224; le m&#234;me univers qu'&#224; 30 et qu'&#224; 40 ?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> L'art ne s'apprend pas mais il se développe, grâce à la
> maturité, l'expérience, la conception des choses et de la
> vie. Et heureusement



Dante parlait d'un don artistique. C'est d'ailleurs lui, qui, le premier, a attribué au _créateur artistique_ le statut d'*artiste*. L'art est en l'artiste dès la naissance. On n'apprend pas l'art. On apprend seulement une technique. Et c'est là que l'on différencie quelque chose de bien fait techniquement (comme tes travaux graphiques) de quelque chose doté d'un _génie artistique_.



BioSS a dit:


> D'ailleurs tu me montre des travaux
> de quand t'avais 10 ans (ou même 19) juste pour voir ?



Toi aussi, juste pour voir.
Malgré le fait que tu es gagné en technique depuis ce temps, ton oeuvre n'est pas doté d'un don ou d'un génie artistique. 

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'entêtes avec de simples critiques artistiques qui n'ont de valeur que pour ceux qui les émettent.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2007)

Je pense que le talent on l'a ou on l'a pas&#8230;

On l'am&#233;liore au fil du temps mais, s'il y'en a pas au d&#233;part, c'est pas la technique qui le fera acqu&#233;rir&#8230;

Enfin c'est mon avis&#8230;

Moi j'ai le talent d'Achille par exemple&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi j'ai le talent d'Achille par exemple




Pascal ? :afraid:


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal a &#233;crit sur l'art, le talent ?


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toi aussi, juste pour voir.



Ce n'est pas moi qui affirme qu'on &#233;volue pas
sur le plan artistique dans sa vie. Donc il n'y
a rien d'&#233;tonnant &#224; ce que mes travaux d'il y
a dix ans soient moins int&#233;ressants que ceux
de maintenant. En revanche, MacMarco affirme
le contraire. Qu'il prouve que ses travaux d'il y
a dix ans ou vingt ans &#233;taient aussi aboutis sur
le plan artistique que ceux qu'il fait aujourd'hui.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Malgr&#233; le fait que tu es gagn&#233; en technique depuis ce temps, ton oeuvre n'est pas dot&#233; d'un don ou d'un g&#233;nie artistique.



Mais o&#249; as-tu vu que j'ai dis &#231;a ????


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

personne n'a un smiley qui fait pouett pouett ?

&#231;a me fait plus rire&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

Tout ça n'est pas grave.

Le débat ne peut-être que stérile, quand on sait que l'intéressé a forcément raison, puisqu'il est objectif.  



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas qu'on conteste l'objectivité, l'aveuglement de l'adversité m'irrite. Mes opinions graphiques sont objectives (...)







			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> L'artiste peut effectivement se passer de technique, mais c'est rare et on parle donc, quelque part, de "génie".



Bah voilà, c'est tout moi, ça...


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Visiblement, tu n'as pas compris que la critique est artistique et non technique.
> Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas la technique, mais ce qu'on en fait.


Je confirme.
D'autre part, la majeure partie de tes probl&#232;mes ici, &#224; l'origine, viens du fait que tu poste tes "appr&#233;ciations" dans les fils avec la d&#233;licatesse d'un Panzer rentrant dans un magasin de bibelots...  
_Tu vas me dire; "pas ici !", je sais... ce n'est pas ce que je disais !... _



BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> Car artistiquement on ne peut rien faire sans la technique. Autant
> commencer par la technique et &#234;tre ainsi liber&#233; des contraintes. J'ai
> 19 ans et c'est ce que j'ai choisi de faire. L'artistique se d&#233;veloppera
> les prochaines ann&#233;es&#8230;


Oui et non... 
Si tu* n'as pas de talent, ce n'est pas la technique qui t'aidera &#224; en avoir, &#231;a t'aidera juste &#224; masquer ce manque "d'&#233;tincelle".....
Tu seras un p&#226;le "copiste"...
_
*employ&#233; de fa&#231;on impersonnelle et g&#233;n&#233;rale. _



macmarco a dit:


> Erreur.
> La technique s'apprend et se d&#233;veloppe, pas l'art(ou le talent, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).
> L'artiste peut se passer de la technique et faire avec trois bouts de ficelle.
> Le talent ne vient pas avec la ma&#238;trise technique.


L'artiste peut effectivement se passer de technique, mais c'est rare et on parle donc, quelque part, de "g&#233;nie".


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> personne n'a un smiley qui fait pouett pouett ?
> 
> &#231;a me fait plus rire&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui affirme qu'on évolue pas
> sur le plan artistique dans sa vie. Donc il n'y
> a rien d'étonnant à ce que mes travaux d'il y
> a dix ans soient moins intéressants que ceux
> ...



Ce que j'ai dit c'est que s'il n'y a pas de talent à la base, ce n'est pas l'apprentissage et la maîtrise technique qui y changeront quelque chose.
Je parlais de talent, pas d'univers artistique.
Mon univers, je l'ai depuis toujours et il évolue forcément avec moi, mais il ne change pas fondamentalement.
Quant à perdre mon temps à chercher des travaux de mes dix ou dix neuf ans, tu rigoles !


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Le débat ne peut-être que stérile, quand on sait que l'intéressé a forcément raison, puisqu'il est objectif.



Dire que Picasso n'était pas Picasso à 20 ans n'est pas objectif ?
Compare le début et la fin de son uvre, tu verra s'il n'y a pas
d'évolution artistique. Kant a peut-être dit que l'art était inné.
Mais dans les faits, ça n'est pas le cas. En revanche, je veux bien
croire que le talent soit inné.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Ce que j'ai dit c'est que s'il n'y a pas de talent &#224; la base, ce n'est pas l'apprentissage et la ma&#238;trise technique qui y changeront quelque chose.



R&#233;ussir &#224; faire des tronches vari&#233;es, imm&#233;diatement reconnaissables,
avec des &#233;l&#233;ments tr&#232;s simple et tr&#232;s d&#233;pouill&#233;s, c'est pas qu'une question
de technique, c'est aussi une question de talent. Il faut un feeling au niveau
du placement des &#233;l&#233;ments, des traits, de l'expression des personnages,
que tout s'accorde ensemble, et que &#231;a soit coh&#233;rent. Ces avatars ne d&#233;note
pas d'un manque de talent ou de technique je pense. D'ailleurs je vois pas
comment un avatar pourrait r&#233;v&#233;ler le g&#233;nie artistique de quelqu'un&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Dire que Picasso n'était pas Picasso à 20 ans n'est pas objectif ?
> Compare le début et la fin de son uvre, tu verra s'il n'y a pas
> d'évolution artistique. Kant a peut-être dit que l'art était inné.
> Mais dans les faits, ça n'est pas le cas. En revanche, je veux bien
> croire que le talent soit inné.




Tu mélanges talent et univers artistique.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Dire que Picasso n'était pas Picasso à 20 ans n'est pas objectif ?
> Compare le début et la fin de son uvre, tu verra s'il n'y a pas
> d'évolution artistique. Kant a peut-être dit que l'art était inné.
> Mais dans les faits, ça n'est pas le cas. En revanche, je veux bien
> croire que le talent soit inné.


Comme les hommes politiques; tu ne réponds pas à la question....
Relis donc le post de jugnin....  

_C'est magnifique ! Un post avec illères !!... _  :love:


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Visiblement, tu n'as pas compris que la critique est *artistique* et non technique.






macmarco a dit:


> Erreur.
> La technique s'apprend et se d&#233;veloppe, pas *l'art*(ou le talent, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).



Qui c'est qui confond ?
Bref, si vous voulez disserter sur mon talent artistique &#224; partir de mon avatar
en 80x80 fait en une heure sur Photoshop juste histoire d'avoir une tronche
et une identit&#233; imm&#233;diatement reconnaissable, libre &#224; vous. C'est ridicule mais
libre &#224; vous.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Qui c'est qui confond ?
> Bref, si vous voulez disserter sur mon talent artistique à partir de mon avatar
> en 80x80 fait en une heure sur Photoshop juste histoire d'avoir une tronche
> et une identité immédiatement reconnaissable, libre à vous. C'est ridicule mais
> libre à vous.


C'est parti de ton avatar, parce tel est le sujet du fil....
On peut parler de ce que tu montres sur ton site, alors ?!... :style:


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est parti de ton avatar, parce tel est le sujet du fil....



Donc &#231;a veut bien dire que tu accepte de juger quelqu'un et ensemble de sa cr&#233;ation
&#224; partir de son avatar. C'est toi qui joue au politicien et qui d&#233;tourne&#8230;



tirhum a dit:


> On peut parler de ce que tu montres sur ton site, alors ?!... :style:



Si tu veux, mais je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t pour vous de me descendre
syst&#233;matiquement sur ce que je fais.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS, le problème n'est pas que tu es du talent ou pas, je le redis. Le problème est simplement que tu considères qu'on acquière _l'art_ comme on apprend une _technique_.

De plus, le fait que tu considères ta vision de l'art comme objective montre que tu n'as pas tout à fait saisi les enjeux et le travail que représente une recherche artistique. On ne peut parler à bon droit de beauté objective.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Au fait, Bioss, tu as un lien mal &#233;crit dans la page contacts.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Si tu veux, mais je vois pas l'intérêt pour vous de me descendre
> systématiquement sur ce que je fais.



Ce n'est pas systématique.
On engage un dialogue intéressant sur ce qui constitue ton travail et ta passion, et toi, tu sembles petit à petit te braquer. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Dire que Picasso n'était pas Picasso à 20 ans n'est pas objectif ?



Pas vraiment. Je suis assez d'accord, mais lorsque tu dis ça, tu utilises un référentiel de critères et d'idées, qui t'amène à définir ce qu'est ou pas _du Picasso_. Ce référentiel, bien qu'en l'occurence assez partagé, reste le tien, bâti sur ton expérience, ta culture, ton apprentissage. 

C'est pourquoi, pour moi, tu exposes là encore une opinion. Et tu m'excuseras d'avoir autant ri à lire que tes opinions sont objectives, puisque que ce sont là par essence deux concepts antinomiques.

Si maintenant tu me demandes, dans ces conditions, ce qu'est l'objectivité, et même si elle existe, je ne saurais pas te répondre, c'est trop philosphique pour moi. J'ai envie de dire que pour espérer parler d'une chose en toute objectivité, il faut lui être complètement étrangère, quelque part. Lorsque tu juges des concepts artistiques, tu le fais de l'intérieur, puisque tu es graphiste. Tu as forcément un parti, tu ne peux donc être que subjectif.


Toujours est-il qu'en toute objectivité, ton avatar, il est super moche. 


Edit : Ah oui, sinon.



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Compare le début et la fin de son uvre, tu verra s'il n'y a pas
> d'évolution artistique. Kant a peut-être dit que l'art était inné.
> Mais dans les faits, ça n'est pas le cas. En revanche, je veux bien
> croire que le talent soit inné.



Ah nan mais là, je sais pas, j'y connais rien. Je me contente de disserter sur la forme. Le fond, je vous le laisse volontiers.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Si tu veux, mais je vois pas l'intérêt pour vous de me descendre
> systématiquement sur ce que je fais.



Bah pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, tu peux toujours demander à benjamin de modifier son pseudo.
Un autre avatar et hop, le tour est joué


Quoi que On aura vite fait de te reconnaître quand même !

Pas facile, hein !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bah pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, tu peux toujours demander à benjamin de modifier son pseudo.
> Un autre avatar et hop, le tour est joué
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui et il faut changer la signature, le métier, l'âge le site enfin.....tout


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Il y a pas un programme de protection des t&#233;moins o&#249; Bioss pourrait &#234;tre pris en charge ?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui et il faut changer la signature, le métier, l'âge le site enfin.....tout




Surtout le site.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Surtout le site.


 
Moi je l'aime bien son site je le trouve bien fait !
Ce que je n'aime pas c'est le contenu ! genre ce qui est censé être son oeuvre


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Qui c'est qui confond ?
> Bref, si vous voulez disserter sur mon talent artistique à partir de mon avatar
> en 80x80 fait en une heure sur Photoshop juste histoire d'avoir une tronche
> et une identité immédiatement reconnaissable, libre à vous. C'est ridicule mais
> libre à vous.




Tu es bien le seul à n'avoir pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
En parlant d'identité, justement, ton avatar n'est pas très flatteur, tu pourrais saisir l'occasion d'y réfléchir.
Le problème vient aussi du fait que tu juges à l'emporte-pièce sans prouver tes capacités dans d'autres fils. Tu te poses en détenteur de l'objectivité du jugement artistique et lorsqu'on voit ton avatar, on se dit que tu es assez mal placé et que tu n'as pas tout compris en parlant d'objectivité.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il y a pas un programme de protection des témoins où Bioss pourrait être pris en charge ?


 

Non parce que dans les programmes pour témoin il faut se taire


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas syst&#233;matique.
> On engage un dialogue int&#233;ressant sur ce qui constitue ton travail et ta passion, et toi, tu sembles petit &#224; petit te braquer. Me tromp&#233;-je ?



Tous les posts &#224; mon encontre depuis deux pages veulent me d&#233;montrer
par A+B que je n'ai aucun talent. C'est vrai que je n'ai aucune raison d'&#234;tre
d&#233;gout&#233; d'&#234;tre jug&#233; sur quelques avatars.



jugnin a dit:


> Pas vraiment. Je suis assez d'accord, mais lorsque tu dis &#231;a, tu utilises un r&#233;f&#233;rentiel de crit&#232;res et d'id&#233;es, qui t'am&#232;ne &#224; d&#233;finir ce qu'est ou pas _du Picasso_. Ce r&#233;f&#233;rentiel, bien qu'en l'occurence assez partag&#233;, reste le tien, b&#226;ti sur ton exp&#233;rience, ta culture, ton apprentissage.
> 
> C'est pourquoi, pour moi, tu exposes l&#224; encore une opinion. Et tu m'excuseras d'avoir autant ri &#224; lire que tes opinions sont objectives, puisque que ce sont l&#224; par essence deux concepts antinomiques.



Enti&#232;rement d'accord. Mais tu parle d'objectivit&#233; philosophique et conceptuelle, je te parle d'objectivit&#233; dans les faits. Picasso pour moi, comme pour l'ensemble des gens, ce n'est pas le Picasso de 20 ans. J'aurais pu tourner ma phrase et dire que "l'art de Picasso n'&#233;tait pas aussi abouti &#224; ses 20 ans qu'&#224; ses 40 ans", l'id&#233;e aurait &#233;t&#233; la m&#234;me, et ceci est objectif.



jugnin a dit:


> Toujours est-il qu'en toute objectivit&#233;, ton avatar, il est super moche.



Moins moche que 80&#37; de ceux que j'ai pu voir ici &#224; vrai dire.
Entre les avatars pixelis&#233;s, mal int&#233;gr&#233;s, incompr&#233;hensibles, ou illisibles&#8230;
Le mien a le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre clair, net, pr&#233;cis, r&#233;alis&#233; correctement. Apr&#232;s
d'un point de vue artistique, ce qu'il vaut, on s'en fout, ils ne sont pas l&#224;
pour pr&#233;tendre &#224; un quelconque statut d'&#339;uvre artistique.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je l'aime bien son site je le trouve bien fait !
> Ce que je n'aime pas c'est le contenu ! genre ce qui est censé être son oeuvre



<mode "il faut sauver bioss">

_Ton avis est purement subjectif Pharmacos _!

</mode>


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> <mode "il faut sauver bioss">
> 
> _Ton avis est purement subjectif Pharmacos _!
> 
> </mode>


 
Non c'est objectif ! (enfin avec la définition de BioSS pour l'objectivité)


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Moins moche que 80% de ceux que j'ai pu voir ici à vrai dire.
> Entre les avatars pixelisés, mal intégrés, incompréhensibles, ou illisibles
> Le mien a le mérite d'être clair, net, précis, réalisé correctement. Après
> d'un point de vue artistique, ce qu'il vaut, on s'en fout, ils ne sont pas là
> pour prétendre à un quelconque statut d'uvre artistique.


 

Moi je trouve le tiens non pixélisé, net, incompréhensibles et d'un point de vue artistique je ne sais pas je n'ai pas de point de vue artistique


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Bioss a dit:
			
		

> Tous les posts &#224; mon encontre depuis deux pages veulent me d&#233;montrer
> par A+B que je n'ai aucun talent. C'est vrai que je n'ai aucune raison d'&#234;tre
> d&#233;gout&#233; d'&#234;tre jug&#233; sur quelques avatars.



Ah non, je m'&#233;l&#232;ve en faux devant ton affirmation, car mes messages ne sont pas tous dirig&#233;s contre tes avatars et ne parlent pas de ton pr&#233;sum&#233; talent. Et &#231;a ce n'est ni subjectif ni objectif : c'est v&#233;rifiable 

Mais il est clair que si tu t'ent&#234;tes je vais devoir rejoindre le groupe des r&#226;leurs sans go&#251;t ni discernement qui t'attaquent sur tes productions avec la pire des subjectivit&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> ...
> Entièrement d'accord. Mais tu parle d'objectivité philosophique et conceptuelle, je te parle d'objectivité dans les faits. Picasso pour moi, comme pour l'ensemble des gens, ce n'est pas le Picasso de 20 ans. J'aurais pu tourner ma phrase et dire que "l'art de Picasso n'était pas aussi abouti à ses 20 ans qu'à ses 40 ans", l'idée aurait été la même, et ceci est objectif.
> 
> ....





Putain ! Non !
Tout dépend de ce que chacun retient de Picasso, pour certains c'est la période bleue, pour d'autres, une autre !
Où est l'objectivité ????!!!


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Tu es bien le seul &#224; n'avoir pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
> En parlant d'identit&#233;, justement, ton avatar n'est pas tr&#232;s flatteur, tu pourrais saisir l'occasion d'y r&#233;fl&#233;chir.
> Le probl&#232;me vient aussi du fait que tu juges &#224; l'emporte-pi&#232;ce sans prouver tes capacit&#233;s dans d'autres fils. Tu te poses en d&#233;tenteur de l'objectivit&#233; du jugement artistique et lorsqu'on voit ton avatar, on se dit que tu es assez mal plac&#233; et que tu n'as pas tout compris en parlant d'objectivit&#233;.



Je l'ai expliqu&#233; plusieurs fois.
On ne peut &#234;tre objectif en jugement artistique.
On peut &#234;tre objectif en jugement graphique.

Quand je juge un reflet mal fait, mal r&#233;alis&#233;, je juge la technique,
et non le fait qu'il fallait mettre ou pas un reflet. Je n'ai jamais pr&#233;tendu
au monopole de l'objectivit&#233; artistique, bien au contraire.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je l'aime bien son site je le trouve bien fait !
> Ce que je n'aime pas c'est le contenu ! genre ce qui est cens&#233; &#234;tre son oeuvre



Je suis pas "artiste" mais graphiste, tout comme la plupart musiciens ne sont pas
compositeurs mais musiciens. J'ai aucune pr&#233;tention artistique et &#224; vrai dire, &#231;a
ne m'int&#233;resse pas du tout. J'ai simplement envie de faire des belles images, qui
choquent, qui interrogent, qui &#233;merveillent, j'ai envie de r&#233;pondre aux besoins des
gens et des entreprises, j'ai envie de &#231;a, tout simplement. Apr&#232;s, la branlette artistique,
c'est pas pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> &#8230;Moins moche que 80&#37; de ceux que j'ai pu voir ici &#224; vrai dire.


Comment &#231;a il est moche mon avatar&#8230;  

Il est certainement plus repr&#233;sentatif de ma personnalit&#233; ici et de ma mani&#232;re d'&#234;tre que le tien&#8230;

Non mais&#8230; 

J'ai jamais non plus revendiqu&#233; qu'il soit d'une esth&#233;tique sans reproche&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Putain ! Non !
> Tout dépend de ce que chacun retient de Picasso, pour certains c'est la période bleue, pour d'autres, une autre !
> Où est l'objectivité ????!!!


 

Ben moi je vais prendre l'apéro !
@++


C'est assez objectif ça ??


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comment ça il est moche mon avatar
> 
> Il est certainement plus représentatif de ma personnalité ici et de ma manière d'être


 

J'espère quand même que tu as les yeux un peu plus ouvert   


Mais ne t'inquiète pas BioSS te classait dans les 20% de beaux avatars


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comment ça il est moche mon avatar
> 
> Il est certainement plus représentatif de ma personnalité ici et de ma manière d'être que le tien
> 
> Non mais



Tu me connais personnellement peut-être ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Tu me connais personnellement peut-être ?


 
Oui sur la page contact de ton site il y a ta photo


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Putain ! Non !
> Tout dépend de ce que chacun retient de Picasso, pour certains c'est la période bleue, pour d'autres, une autre !
> Où est l'objectivité ????!!!



Ce que Picasso a peint a ses vingt ans, heu On en retient quoi ? 
A part une peinture techniquement irréprochable, dans la démarche
artistique, il y avait quoi ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> J...Je suis pas "artiste" mais graphiste, tout comme la plupart musiciens ne sont pas
> compositeurs mais musiciens.



N'as-tu pas une rubrique "*Art*work" sur ton site ?



BioSS a dit:


> J'ai aucune prétention artistique et à vrai dire, ça
> ne m'intéresse pas du tout. J'ai simplement envie de faire des belles images, qui
> choquent, qui interrogent, qui émerveillent.



En deux phrases tu te contredis.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui sur la page contact de ton site il y a ta photo



Photo floue (exprès), prise à l'iSight  Rien de mieux pour se faire
une idée OBJECTIVE d'une personne, hein pas vrai ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'espère quand même que tu as les yeux un peu plus ouvert


C'est pour tromper mon monde


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

C'est un style, c'est soigné, c'est propre. 
Il faut le reconnaître que l'on aime ou pas.

Après :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Photo floue (exprès), prise à l'iSight  Rien de mieux pour se faire
> une idée OBJECTIVE d'une personne, hein pas vrai ?


 
<Mode opinion objective de sois on>

C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas mis de photo de moi sinon toutes les filles me rempliraient ma boîte mail pour en avoir d'autre !


<Mode off>


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Ce que Picasso a peint a ses vingt ans, heu On en retient quoi ?
> A part une peinture techniquement irréprochable, dans la démarche
> artistique, il y avait quoi ?




Allez, avoue, tu le fais exprès ?


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Enti&#232;rement d'accord. Mais tu parle d'objectivit&#233; philosophique et conceptuelle, je te parle d'objectivit&#233; dans les faits.



Nan, dans tes opinions. Tu r&#233;inventes le concept d'objectivit&#233; pour te donner raison.

'Tu sais que desfois, tu fais beaucoup penser &#224; Reineman ?:rateau: 





BioSS a dit:


> Moins moche que 80&#37; de ceux que j'ai pu voir ici &#224; vrai dire.
> Entre les avatars pixelis&#233;s, mal int&#233;gr&#233;s, incompr&#233;hensibles, ou illisibles&#8230;
> Le mien a le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre clair, net, pr&#233;cis, r&#233;alis&#233; correctement. Apr&#232;s
> d'un point de vue artistique, ce qu'il vaut, on s'en fout, ils ne sont pas l&#224;
> pour pr&#233;tendre &#224; un quelconque statut d'&#339;uvre artistique.



Je te tends une perche, et tu la saisis &#224; deux mains. L&#224; encore, c'est toi qui le dit. Il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit plus haut qu'une oeuvre aboutie ne lui assurait en aucun cas, de fa&#231;on m&#233;canique, le moindre int&#233;r&#234;t ou une quelconque beaut&#233;. A l'inverse un dessin tout baveux et pixellis&#233; ne l'emp&#234;che pas d'inspirer des sentiments, ou d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s mignon.

_Regarde objectivement mon avatar, il inspire le respect nan ?_ 

Maintenant, libre &#224; toi de faire de la technique une condition sine qua non de la beaut&#233; d'un dessin. C'est ton concept, ta perception des choses.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> N'as-tu pas une rubrique "*Art*work" sur ton site ?



Dans le domaine du graphisme,du jeu vid&#233;o ou du cin&#233;ma, l'Artwork, ce n'est pas une
cr&#233;ation &#224; but artistique, mais une illustration pour imager un personnage,
un d&#233;cor, une sc&#232;ne ou une ambiance.




macmarco a dit:


> En deux phrases tu te contredis.



La cr&#233;ation artistique vise &#224; transmettre un message,
pas &#224; &#233;merveiller / choquer&#8230;


----------



## Grug (7 Juillet 2007)

C'est marrant souvent je ressens l'envie de discuter simplement et objectivement avec le punk&#224;kr&#232;tenflamm&#233;e&#8482;, et avant d'avoir fini de taper ma premi&#232;re phrase, je me sens las. that's life.

Sinon, il est pas si mal ton avatar BioSS, essaye de renforcer un peu le contraste des dents, je pense qu'il sera plus efficace.

(par contre ta signature me fait mal aux yeux)


----------



## Grug (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> La création artistique vise à transmettre un message,
> pas à émerveiller / choquer


:affraid:

et un camembert à faire la vaisselle ?


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Maintenant, libre à toi de faire de la technique une condition sine qua non de la beauté d'un dessin. C'est ton concept, ta perception des choses.



Un film mal filmé n'est pas beau à voir.
Un livre mal écrit n'est pas agréable à lire.
Un dessin mal dessiné n'est pas beau (ou alors pas un heureux hasard).


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Dans le domaine du jeu vidéo ou du cinéma, un Artwork, ce n'est pas une
> création à but artistique, mais une illustration pour imager un personnage,
> un décor, une scène ou une ambiance.



Artwork, à la base, signifie "oeuvre d'art". 




BioSS a dit:


> La création artistique vise à *transmettre un message*,
> pas à émerveiller / choquer




Putain, ce qu'il faut pas lire !!!
Pour la transmission de messages, il y a la publicité ou la politique.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> (...)
> La cr&#233;ation artistique vise &#224; transmettre un message,
> pas &#224; &#233;merveiller / choquer&#8230;


Ah ?!... :mouais: 









&#201;DIT : grill&#233; par la poiscaille et le breton...


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, il est pas si mal ton avatar BioSS, essaye de renforcer un peu le contraste des dents, je pense qu'il sera plus efficace.
> 
> (par contre ta signature me fait mal aux yeux)



Je pars faire les modifs de ce pas. Merci de tes conseils avisés.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Heu, faut revoir votre d&#233;finition de l'art les gars,
n'importe quel philosophe vous le dira. L'art c'est
pas la simple esth&#233;tique, c'est aussi le message
qu'on y trouve. Sinon on appelerait pas artistes
des personnages comme Marcel Duchamp&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Un film mal filmé n'est pas beau à voir.
> Un livre mal écrit n'est pas agréable à lire.
> Un dessin mal dessiné n'est pas beau (ou alors pas un heureux hasard).


Que penses tu des BD éditées par "l'Association" ?!....


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2007)

Et pense &#224; corriger tes liens sur ton site, &#231;a fait brouillon.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Heu, faut revoir votre définition de l'art les gars,
> n'importe quel philosophe vous le dira. L'art c'est
> pas la simple esthétique, c'est surtout le message
> qu'on y trouve. Sinon on appelerait pas artistes
> des personnages comme Marcel Duchamp





Et c'était quoi son message à Marcel ?


----------



## jugnin (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Un film mal film&#233; n'est pas beau &#224; voir.



Et ce qui te permet de juger qu'un film est mal film&#233; ? 

L&#224; encore, l&#224; r&#233;alisation, m&#234;me si elle est largement encadr&#233;e par certains standarts, c'est pas non plus des maths. Au contraire, les plus belles r&#233;alisations sont bien souvent les plus controvers&#233;es, &#233;galement.

Lorsqu'on construit une route, on le fait par rapport &#224; des normes d&#233;finies par des instructions techniques. Si on s'en &#233;carte, la route est mal faite. Oui. Mais une route, &#231;a n'a rien d'artistique. Je suis en train de penser que parler d'objectivit&#233; en art n'est que pure h&#233;r&#233;sie. Et pire, &#231;a rel&#232;ve d'un certain totalitarisme.



BioSS a dit:


> Un livre mal &#233;crit n'est pas agr&#233;able &#224; lire.



Idem.




BioSS a dit:


> Un dessin mal dessin&#233; n'est pas beau (ou alors pas un heureux hasard).



Idem.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Et c'était quoi son message à Marcel ?


Marcel ?!.... :mouais: 
Celui qui sert un pastis frelaté aux Halles ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord. Mais tu parle d'objectivité philosophique et conceptuelle, je te parle d'objectivité dans les faits. Picasso pour moi, comme pour l'ensemble des gens, ce n'est pas le Picasso de 20 ans. J'aurais pu tourner ma phrase et dire que "l'art de Picasso n'était pas aussi abouti à ses 20 ans qu'à ses 40 ans", l'idée aurait été la même, et ceci est objectif.



Non, pas du tout. On ne peut dire objectivement quelle est la période la plus aboutie artistiquement de Picasso. Certains préfèrent ses débuts. D'autres ses oeuvres plus matures. Mais elle ne sont pas en contradiction, encore moins en compétition les unes contre les autres.



macmarco a dit:


> Putain ! Non !
> Tout dépend de ce que chacun retient de Picasso, pour certains c'est la période bleue, pour d'autres, une autre !
> Où est l'objectivité ????!!!



Voilà. 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Comment ça il est moche mon avatar
> 
> Il est certainement plus représentatif de ma personnalité ici et de ma manière d'être que le tien
> 
> ...



Et ta signature, elle est représentative de ta personnalité, aussi ?   


Pour ce qui est de la transmission d'un message, je suis assez d'accord : l'oeuvre transmet un message, une pensée... 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben moi je vais prendre l'apéro !
> @++
> 
> 
> C'est assez objectif ça ??



Allez, moi aussi. A la tienne.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

L'artiste pose/propose son regard sur le monde, l'interprétation est l'affaire du spectateur.

Le politique propose sa vision du monde.

Le regard est poétique, la vision est politique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> Picasso pour moi, comme pour l'ensemble des gens, ce n'est pas le Picasso de 20 ans. J'aurais pu tourner ma phrase et dire que "l'art de Picasso n'&#233;tait pas aussi abouti &#224; ses 20 ans qu'&#224; ses 40 ans", l'id&#233;e aurait &#233;t&#233; la m&#234;me, et ceci est objectif.



Et si je te disais que la p&#233;riode bleue de Picasso &#233;tait ce qu'elle &#233;tait par pur int&#233;r&#234;t, alimentaire donc 

Pour ce qui est du reste du d&#233;bat. Il me semble entendre ici les fameux propos qui servent &#224; s&#233;parer le technique de l'artistique, au point de d'envenimer les relations entre les arts appliqu&#233;s et les arts plastiques. Vieux d&#233;bat, limite comique et d&#233;suet si l'on consid&#232;re qu'il est nourri avant tout par une volont&#233; de protection quasi clanique, avec pour but inavou&#233; de reporter la noblesse que l'on retire &#224; l'un pour la donner &#224; l'autre, le tout en associant l'appliqu&#233; &#224; un syst&#232;me &#233;conomique alors que le plastique serait d&#233;finitivement du c&#244;t&#233; de l'artiste maudit, fauch&#233; limite suicidaire. Toutefois, si j'ai bien tout suivi de l'art depuis quelques d&#233;cennies, le plastique ne tire tout de m&#234;me pas si mal son &#233;pingle du jeu... quitte &#224; prendre l'amateur d'art na&#239;f mais p&#233;cuniairement nanti pour un abruti. Renversement des choses ou commercialisation invasive ? Chacun fera son choix.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Bref, j'ai pass&#233; une agr&#233;able heure en votre compagnie n&#233;anmoins
(ils ont plu les coups de boules  et dans les deux sens), c'&#233;tait int&#233;ressant
de disserter de tout &#231;a. Sur ce, je vais changer ma signature, peaufiner mes
avatars, r&#233;parer les liens de mon portfolio, et continuer &#224; bosser pour parfaire
ma technique et, avec le temps, d&#233;velopper ma sensibilit&#233; artistique, car si le
talent est inn&#233;, je crois que la d&#233;marche de conception, et la pens&#233;e qui
accompagne les travaux, se construit au fur et &#224; mesure de sa vie, n'en d&#233;plaise
&#224; MacMarco et aux convaincus de la pr&#233;destination.

(dire qu'on a parl&#233; de tout &#231;a dans le fil de l'Uhmac  
et que c'est parti de critiques sur mon avatar&#8230


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2007)

Cela dit, BioSS, j'avais bien aimé ton sujet pour les baptiser tes bestioles


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit, BioSS, j'avais bien aimé ton sujet pour les baptiser tes bestioles



Ah tu t'en souviens  ??? Ca fait plaisir


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> L'artiste pose/propose son regard sur le monde, l'interprétation est l'affaire du spectateur.
> 
> Le politique propose sa vision du monde.
> 
> Le regard est poétique, la vision est politique.




Hum, là, justement, je ne suis plus d'accord : l'artiste, en créant son oeuvre, tente de transmettre un certain message. Si le message n'est pas compris par le spectateur, c'est que l'artiste n'a pas réussi sa démarche. Evidemment, le message est plus ou moins évident selon qu'il s'agisse d'un tableau, d'une sculpture, ou d'un livre. 

D'autre part, certains artistes font exprès de ne pas mettre de message, où de le laisser à l'imagination du spectateur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien ce que je disais, ça va fermer.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais, &#231;a va fermer.


Toute cette lecture pour "Chaton"; il est g&#226;t&#233;, tout de m&#234;me !....  


 :love:






_&#201;DIT : y'a d'autres modos, au bar ?!..._


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hum, là, justement, je ne suis plus d'accord : l'artiste, en créant son oeuvre, tente de transmettre un certain message. Si le message n'est pas compris par le spectateur, c'est que l'artiste n'a pas réussi sa démarche. Evidemment, le message est plus ou moins évident selon qu'il s'agisse d'un tableau, d'une sculpture, ou d'un livre.
> 
> D'autre part, certains artistes font exprès de ne pas mettre de message, où de le laisser à l'imagination du spectateur.




L'artiste invite le spectateur à porter son attention sur tel ou tel sujet, joue avec son imagination et son imaginaire. Mais le spectateur, avec sa propre culture, son éducation, ses origines sociales, religieuses etc.. justement, s'approprie l'oeuvre qui échappe donc à son auteur.
Pour que le "message" soit compréhensible par tous, il faudrait que chacun ait les mêmes références.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Toute cette lecture pour "Chaton"; il est g&#226;t&#233;, tout de m&#234;me !....



Note qu'il peut toujours fermer sans lire  D'ailleurs, je serais lui, c'est ce que je ferais


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> L'artiste invite le spectateur &#224; porter son attention sur tel ou tel sujet, joue avec son imagination et son imaginaire. Mais le spectateur, avec sa propre culture, son &#233;ducation, ses origines sociales, religieuses etc.. justement, s'approprie l'oeuvre qui &#233;chappe donc &#224; son auteur.
> Pour que le "message" soit compr&#233;hensible par tous, il faudrait que chacun ait les m&#234;mes r&#233;f&#233;rences.



C'est vrai, c'est totalement vrai. Mais l'artiste DOIT transmettre un message
dans son art, contrairement &#224; ce que tu affirmes. Sinon ce n'est pas un artiste,
mais un cr&#233;ateur, un esth&#232;te peut-&#234;tre ( &#224; part les artistes un peu &#224; part qui revendiquent
justement l'absence totale de message ). Peu importe que le message soit compris
ou non, ce n'est pas ce qui fait un bon ou un mauvais artiste, car l'&#339;uvre, comme
tu le dis, lui &#233;chappe totalement.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

BioSS a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est totalement vrai. Mais l'artiste DOIT transmettre un message
> dans son art, contrairement à ce que tu affirmes. Sinon ce n'est pas un artiste,
> mais un créateur, un esthète peut-être ( à part les artistes un peu à part qui revendiquent
> justement l'absence totale de message ). Peu importe que le message soit compris
> ...




Toute tentative de transmission d'un message est vaine, pour les raisons que j'ai citées.


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce une raison pour ne pas tenter ?
Comme il a &#233;t&#233; dit, l'intention n'est pas que le message soit compris.
Mais qu'il y soit, juste qu'il y soit. Apr&#232;s, chacun son interpretation de
l'&#339;uvre, peu importe la vision originelle de l'auteur.

En tout cas, c'est ce qu'on m'a toujours appris, que ce soit les profs de philosophie,
par les profs de fran&#231;ais, mais aussi dans les mus&#233;es et par les amateurs d'art que
je connais.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Toute cette lecture pour "Chaton"; il est g&#226;t&#233;, tout de m&#234;me !....
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...


Quelle galère !!! m'en parle pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

J'ai failli vomir 13 fois. J'ai eu honte de rire 7 fois. J'ai par contre beaucoup pleur&#233;.

J'ai mal pour vous parfois. Plus pour certain que pour d'autres d'ailleurs, mais franchement&#8230;

Enfin bref.

Dans tout &#231;a, vous avez oubli&#233; de parler du mauvais go&#251;t. Or, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me un &#233;l&#233;ment principal de la discussion &#224; mon sens


----------

